# GTA Heaven



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2007)

hey guys, anything related to *G*rand *T*heft *A*uto (GTA), discuss here.

anything, like mission help/tips, tricks, stunts....

here's a video showing superb Bike Stunts-> How to Get on TOP of Buildings on bike & allmost other constructions 

=>GTA San Andreas Stunting Tutorials - *The Bumps* 

(dont say, goto gtaforums.com, for help )


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*Warning
*www.sega-16.com/Features/Genesis%20Firsts/Rating%20System/ESRB_M.png
* GTA itself is a mature rated game.If you get offended by language,violence and sexual theme... PLEASE do *NOT* play the the game in the first place and  *PLEASE leave this and all the gta threads  at  once.*
I am posting this so that no more members get offended...Thank You.*youtube.com/watch?v=j981pKsbBu0


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

@vimal_mehrotra really funny video *smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/laugh.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> hey guys, anything related to *G*rand *T*heft *A*uto (GTA), discuss here.
> 
> anything, like mission help/tips, tricks, stunts....
> 
> ...


nice "educational" video


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

when will the next gta come...


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

cool video man and damn funny!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> when will the next gta come...


*GTA IV* releasing on *16th October 2007*

will be simultaneously available for the PlayStation®3 and Xbox 360™ & also Nintendo Wii (indication).

For *PC*, maybe 2008.

P.S. GTA4 for PC is not confirmed.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Nice videos. I have removed GTA: SA long back. Became quite frustrated with racing. I dont like racing so much. 

GTA 4 will come somewhere on November 2008. I hope the game wont be frustrating when it comes to racing and flying air plane.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

i too don't like racing but I LOVE GTA.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

which racing r you guys talkin about.

the Stadium races or the other one.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> i too don't like racing but I LOVE GTA.



I like games which has free-roam.

Iam just waiting for this games.

1. Assassin Creed.
2. Alan Wake.

I dont know if they are other games which has free roam.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

mafia is one such game.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Mafia is really awesome (gameplay & story telling).

in this game, if you break Traffic rule by speeding/ crossing when Red (signal) light is on, the Cops start to Chase you.

In GTA, even with One Star heat level, we get BUSTED (when caught by cops), but in Mafia you can just stop ur car & Pay the Fine & go. (<-this does not applies when u crash/hit & run)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I love the mafia sound track.It still plays in my head after so much time.SKOAR provided mafia for free sometime back.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Mafia is really awesome (gameplay & story telling).
> 
> in this game, if you break Traffic rule by speeding/ crossing when Red (signal) light is on, the Cops start to Chase you.
> 
> In GTA, even with One Star heat level, we get BUSTED (when caught by cops), but in Mafia you can just stop ur car & Pay the Fine & go. (<-this does not applies when u crash/hit & run)



Mafia is a freeroam?. I did not know it. I agree it is one of the cool game. The story was touching. I cried at the end of the game. It touched me deep inside. I wish they make mafia 2 soon. I real love that game.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

FreeRoam is "FreeRide Missions", no free roaming in story mission.
__________
*Mission Tip*
Mission- *Vertical Bird*
 (to get rid of AI Jets)

In that mission after you get onto the Jet (Hydra), when the other Three Jets appear =>*Land it near Pier 69* or anywhere on that road.
*img238.imageshack.us/img238/817/screenshot2692006184324un5.th.jpg
now just wait & see how the other Jets hit the high rise buildings of San Fierro & crash.

after all the three are down, just cruise in air & take out the Target boats.

(this is not a rip-off frm other site, 1 day i got so pissed off with the Hydra's control (i couldnt blast other jets with mine), that i just landed it & tried to Blow Off the other jets with Auto Locking Bazooka, but they all blew themselves )


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> FreeRoam is "FreeRide Missions", no free roaming in story mission.
> __________
> *Mission Tip*
> Mission- *Vertical Bird* (to get rid of AI Jets)
> ...



The most frustrating mission is the racing game with wu zu. The mini helicopter where you have to destroy marketing people. About 7 mission from SA is very frustrating.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

the most difficult mission according to me in whole gta series was in vice city which had a race between TV and a driver(cant remember his name -hilary or something)in the malibu missions-i had finished the game 2 times and both times it took 8-10 attempts for me to finish it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

yeah that guy was Hilary.

the toughest mission for me was the last mission of GTA3 (when we enter the Mansion) & GTA SA (end of line I), all those punks start shooting @ us. i had to use Trainer for that mission coz even the Cheat  codes did'nt help.
__________
*Mission Tip* (just for fun)
Mission *Ice Cold Killa* 

Before entering his "Pleasure Dome", puncture the "Pimp Mobile" tyres (all).
Now Jizzy will be easy to catch.
*img408.imageshack.us/img408/8324/screenshot8820061607372bs3.th.jpg
you can also blow his car, now Jizzy rides on a "Pizza Scooter", even more fun in popping him.
*img469.imageshack.us/img469/7585/screenshot20120071127236mr.th.jpg

+++++++++
for the guys who *dont want* the "*Splash Screen*"(- Nvidia & Intro movie), just download this small mod.
link->GTA SA No Splash 
(i forgot frm where i d/l this file, so i just uploaded mine)
NOTE: if you use Trainer, then open it first & then start this mod.(better to create a desktop shortcut of this mod).
++++++++++++++

*Mission Tip*
Mission - *Robbing Uncle Sam*

in this mission, when you enter the campus, dont open the main gate yet, kill the guards (three) & open the Shed, three more are inside, after killing all of them, take the *Forklift* & place some boxes at the end (bottom) of Staircases(2) (u need 4 boxes, 2 at each place).
this way the AI military dudes are stuck behind the Boxes & that Punk A$$ B|tch *Ryder* is safe from them.

now only two more military guys come to get ryder,, who are easy to get rid of.

Now you can load all the stuff peacefully & get out of that place.

To get rid of the two Patriot (SUV) which chase you, you'll need some practice.
They are easy to get rid of, its all about timing, when they get right behind you, push Horn & Ryder throws a box, which blows up. (this part needs some practice)

i'll put some pic afterwards.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> FreeRoam is "FreeRide Missions", no free roaming in story mission.
> __________
> *Mission Tip*
> Mission- *Vertical Bird*
> ...



U can just destroy all other jets before flying away. This way no one follows u and u can destroy boats in peace.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^agreed, but the Military gives hard time inside the Battle Ship, so i just take-Off & land my Jet near Pier 69.

this way CJ saves Ammo, Money, & his Butt


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I love the dogfights in gta.I just fly over their military base and get 5 stars with airforce on my tail.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

when i use the Trainer (infinite jet health), i too do the same. , but over the BattleShip.

but the controls are really crap, i use Gamepad & still find it dificult in Aiming/locking. 
& controlling that Hunter (Helicopter) is really a pain in rear.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I use the good ol' kb and controls are easy when you get the hang of it.BTW.Have you got gold in all the schools in san andreas?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

not in all, but in some School missions.

In flight school, i got Gold in few, all darn luck , i thought i had screwed up, but got  Gold   in loop de loop.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

i have got gold in ALL of the schools just to unlock fancy boats, cars,aircrafts and bikes.The most difficult of them was driving school.Just ask my KB it will tell you.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

 man you've done such a Hard Work. here from me *smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/cheers2.gif 

seriously dude, for me the car Flipping missions & City Slicking is darn tough.
even using cheats did.nt help in later one.
& in Aircraft the "going around the Airfield & land" mission is ^$$$ 

one more *smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/cheers2.gif to you.
any secrets or tips on getting Gold, especillay the Car School.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

just have a lot of Vaseline(for hands,saliva will also do) and a lot of patience.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

but that'll make the Finger Slip more  & hit other unwanted Control key more often 

you know, b'coz of so much gaming, the Silver Paint on the Mouse has faded 60% & now it looks like a 60 rupees Mouse.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Atleast it will help your fingers to stay together for the rest of your life.

That's why i do not bother to buy gaming mice or kbs.I will simply destroy them.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

yesterday i forgot mention about one of the toughest Mission, its from *Vice City*, - *Demolition Man*.

i tried it like 20 times, & was able to complete only once.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

was it the toy helicopter one.Just take the chopper up the elevator shaft,no need to circle the room to get to stairs.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

yeah its the Toy Chopper one, but its not that simple dude, we get only 7-8mins. & in that time we have to Drop 4 bombs & Kill some Punks who hit the Chopper with Hammers & some Shoot.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

well can some one please tell me or pm me the ending of mafia   .


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Mafia walkthrough this link will help.

Sorry, cant post the ending here, as it'll be a Spoiler for others.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

hey guys, anyone tried *vigilante Missions* on a *TANK*.

its the one of the fun way to do it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

nah...But completed 12 levels on the chopper i won in pilot school.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

i too completed the 12 required missions on the Chopper , but was hell lot tough. in controlling it.

hey now i too hold Gold in all missions @ Bike School.
i tried & tried & tried .....& atlast got fu#kin Tierd  of Car school missions.
especially the "the 90 degree" & "two wheel balancing" thing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

i had most difficulty circling laps in driving school.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

2day i d'l the MTA VC mod (multi player), that app. showed the available servers (least ping = 234), as i just wanted to experience the multi player scenario, i selected that server & hit -Start Game, but the darn game crashes as soon as completing the game load - Multi player(new game) mode.
the progress bar reaches 100% & then the game crashes. just one error- "MTA does not support this version" (some v0.4...).

what could be the problem here.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

im thinkin of playing this game, again. How should i Start?
>Do the Extra-Culr. acts first, then start the mission?
I dont like using cheats so no state unlock for me and is there a way to skip the las vegas part of the game i hated that!

Also, is there a MEGA "new" Car pack for GTASA. New cars/boats in the game?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

here are some Car Packs. *GTA SA Car Packs*
i like the SAPD POLICE PACK  better.

& here you can select/download Vehicle mods by Brands & category (car/plane/boats) 
*Grand Theft Auto San Andreas > Vehicles:*

& here you'll find lotsa Car mods by German modders 
*GTA mod .de*
& other mods (mission/map/general mods...) @ *gtamods.de*
__________
*Cool MOD*
_____________
you guys want *more traffic in GTA SA* & *Overbright* feature..., then d/l this 826KB mod & enjoy.--> *Total Overload*


> mod readme
> 
> Description
> 
> If you have a new or very good quality computer you will love this mod, It allows you to play San Andreas under the best conditions ever, loads of vehicles, memory and the best graphics avalible. All the games graphics, memory and vehicle settings have been tweaked to a state of overloaded game play...Enjoy....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

thanks for the links and info dude.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

when i will get the planes to fly without applying the cheats.upto now i have completed the snail trial  or something like that mission.but still they dont give access to the planes.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

The planes are accessible only after you Complete the *Flight School Missions*, you'll get there once you Finish San Fierro Missions.(when the Bridge is Unblocked).
once you finish the Flight School, you can enter the Airport .(Runway).
when you enter the Airport (as a Pilot), pay close attention to what the Security Guard (@ Airport) says. he says some funny stuffs.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

thanks for the reply.what is the size of gta sa on your disc.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I just parked a truck near the fence of the airport and used a car to climb over the truck.From top of the truck i jumped in.I was in the airport damn early in the game.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

@s18000rpm thanks for the links, but u haven't suggested game strategy


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> thanks for the reply.what is the size of gta sa on your disc.



My HDD is nearly 5 GB.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> @s18000rpm thanks for the links, but u haven't suggested game strategy


You can do the side missions first & also do the Unique Jumps, Vigilante, Paramedic Missions (extra cash & life)

& when you finish the "Tagging up Turf" Mission, you can start exploring for Tags across Los Santos.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

regarding quan chi's question-It is 4.68 GB at my disk to be precise.This does not include the size of san andreas user files folder in my docs.It varies according to the number of screenshots you have taken in the game.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Having difficult playing some mission in GTA:SA. Then Mission Passer will help you.

Mission Passers by Demarest's SA .

*www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=257402

*www.tfads.com/sacode/tools/


----------



## quan chi (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> regarding quan chi's question-It is 4.68 GB at my disk to be precise.This does not include the size of san andreas user files folder in my docs.It varies according to the number of screenshots you have taken in the game.


thanks for the reply.mine also shows 4.68gb.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I just parked a truck near the fence of the airport and used a car to climb over the truck.From top of the truck i jumped in.I was in the airport damn early in the game.


but we cant fly the Planes without completing the Flight School.

for San Fierro Airport, we can jump from the Tunnel , this way earning $500 for the stunt
& the place where you land in your vehicle, there'll be a Helicopter (Maverick), which is unlocked, so you can just fly around in it (when not using cheats )


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

have you seen the pics in tommy's office after buying the movie studio.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

yup, the ones on the table right. seen them with a sniper

you can see those in Sx Shop in Las Venturas (GTA SA) too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Those pics are all over his hotel room too(the first save point in the game)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

if you go & stand near the opposite room's Door (in hotel, do not bump it), sometimes (mostly @ night) you'll hear some noice & voice.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^traditional R* way-
here are some easter eggs for san andreas
*faqs.ign.com/articles/584/584765p1.html
btw. i forgot to mention my name in the reps


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

#6 - Lemmings Easter Egg:  where is this Lemmings in LV??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

just consult the map given above the eggs


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

i was clicking on "Large Image With Key", the image was not loading,

it works on second link.
__________
i'll check these places & i'll come back in 10-15mins.
__________
oh man, my 10-15 minutes was pretty long i guess

i didnt find anything unsual about Lemmings (both in LV & LS).
& about #20 - The Fort Carson Tunnel:, didnt find it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

give me 10-15 mins to find it.Ill be back


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

seriously dude, going frm one city to other was boring (in domestic flight)

while i was @ LS, Denise called, CJ answered that he'll meet her right away.

when she got inside the car, she told CJ to take her for a *Drive-By* as those Ballas were near.

i covered  4 Ballas teritory & 3 Vagos territory. (not taking area), it seemed there was no end too this date, when finally CJ mis fired @ her (during drive-by, as she was aiming from outside the car window), CJ tried to shoot a guy who was coming to open the door, but it hit the b1tch


----------



## quan chi (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> but we cant fly the Planes without completing the Flight School.



thanks vimal_mehrotra for the suggestion i tried your trick and it worked.and for s1800rpm i was able to fly the planes.i jumped in los santos airport and got access to the planes.but since i didnt knew how to fly them so got crashed.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

hmm, when i had done that, the f#$kin planes were locked ( Jet),*smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/search.gif


----------



## quan chi (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> hmm, when i had done that, the f#$kin planes were locked ( Jet),*smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/search.gif


well at the starting also during a mission where you have to get inside the airport to rescue a man (some mobile phone battery kinda mission).at that time i found all the planes locked.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Yeah in SF airport. at which mission are you now.

^^ are you using a Trainer Qaun_chi


----------



## quan chi (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Yeah in SF airport. at which mission are you now.
> 
> ^^ are you using a Trainer Qaun_chi



no. no trainer.well heard of it.can you please tell me what actually is a trainer.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

instead of typing individual Cheat Codes, you can just use a key combo to activate (& in some case lock) that cheat code, using the Trainer.

e.g. for Health you've to type HESOYAM (= Health, Armor, $250k), but when you get shot at, the health decreases.
now if you use Trainer, that code gets locked, & now your healt will not decrease even if a car blows near you (but not you in it).

the same goes with spawning cars, unlimited ammo, 50k cash....

but my humble advice, as you havent used it,, dont use it till you finish the game. its more interesting in playing & finishing the game without trainer/cheats

btw @ wat resolution/settings you are playing the game @.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

YEAH I have found carson tunnel.Just go to fort carson and follow this screenshot(sorry for the bad weather)
*img292.imageshack.us/img292/9900/untitledof1.th.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

well at 800x600.and how to shoot the helicopter in the mission which comes after you kill tialor or something like that.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

if you play GTA SA freqently, then this small mod might be helpful

==> dont want the "Splash Screen"(- Nvidia & Intro movie), just download this small mod.
link->GTA SA No Splash
this mod has its own game launcher, *no change in gameplay etc*
all you've to do to get back the Intro movies & Splash screen, is either start the game thru shortcut or all prog. menu.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I will try to find lemmings later today.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

well thanks for the link s1800rpm.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

@Vimal, i was searchin all *over* the place. didnt care to come down. its all Denise's fault

@Quan_chi- about Killing Toreno, first snipe the guards at the heli pad. ( use the wall opp. to that building.
*img469.imageshack.us/img469/1291/toreno8gf.th.jpg
or if u can handle then kill them, Get the Rocket launcher from the heli pad, get on the bike, then head over to the Flyover, & speed to the end of the road. (but let the copter be in ur sight, a bit far, but in sight).
whn u r @ the end, get off, & get ready with the Rocket Launcher, as the copter comes(it'll follow the road only), shoot 'em.

sometime if u r not able to finish some missions, lower the gfx. settings.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

And I thought you were busy finding easter eggs while you were having fun with that B!1ch


----------



## quan chi (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

thanks for the reply s18000rpm.btw has anyone noticed that cj vomits if he has over eaten. 
__________
*aycu28.webshots.com/image/7907/2006244973414591617_rs.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

yeah,eat full meal 11 times and see cj having a green vomit.
Who is that guy.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

noo dude, i was searchin for the easter egg only, but to see lemmings stuff @ LS, i went there, when that non stop barkin b1tch called CJ.

& after havin the date(as i had dated her only twice), i went to find the Carson tunnel. by tat time it was already over 45mins. so i got a bit frustrated


----------



## quan chi (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> yeah,eat full meal 11 times and see cj having a green vomit.
> Who is that guy.



photographed at pizza a shop.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

yeah, CJ vomits.

another tip i found thru Vimals link was, if CJ stands idle for over 3mins (not sure how long), the camera begins to show some stuffs goin around CJ, sometimes shows the babes


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Be sure to read it completely as it contains some interesting info.I am off for now guys.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

@s18000rpm
thx for the advice...rock..on...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

hey @ Vimal, i found the Lemmings Easter egg.
*img180.imageshack.us/img180/3032/easter0uf.th.jpg

what we have to is Stand/park in the Alley (in LV) & in LS, stand in the parking lot of Clucking Bell.

but i was looking forward to the Peds dying from the fall, they just fall down & walk away


----------



## tanush_89 (Jan 20, 2007)

*San Andreas problem*

Hi guys ,
I had been playing san andreas for a long time.

I completed more than 50 % and then got bored so removed it.


THen i again installed after many months but it started lagging!!!!!

Now I reinstalled windows 3-4 times but no use.


So can anyone tell me any tweaks. I have a geforce MX.

and I played at minimun graphics @ 600*800.

Now it lags even at minimun graphics.

Guys you'll have to help me.


I want it back


----------



## Stalker (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: San Andreas problem*

check ur virtual memory, 
close all background programs like anti-virus scanners 
defragment ur hdd
update ur gfx driver & direct x
__________
also make sure AA is off & the frame limiter option is also off
disable Vsync from ur gfx control panel


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: San Andreas problem*

oh dude, you can post anything related to GTA in this thread - Grand Theft Auto Discussion

anyways back to your problm. 
=>delete *gta_sa.set* from *My Documents\GTA San Andreas User Files* & check whether there is any lag.

=>first tell us whether other games too lag.
=>If not, then *Defragment* the drive/partition where GTA SA resides.
=>*If* you've installed any mods, then that might be the problem. 

=>Basic things.=Turn off/disable AntiVirus, Anti Spyware & other unneccasary processes frm Task Mangr. while playing.

==>>When the defragmentation is complete, Analyze that partition again & see whether these file are shown there. -->*gta3.img* & *SPC_GA.file*.


----------



## tanush_89 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: San Andreas problem*

NO other games lags.

I hadn't done the first thing you said.
Rest all i've done.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: San Andreas problem*

have you done the last step.

& as Stalker said, have you done them too


----------



## pagol123 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

can any one help me in compliting 100% of dat game i m stuck in 98.somthing % even do i have complited all da missions the tag, firefighter etc but i cudnt manage with girlfrieds & da frick dancing cars plz help


----------



## tanush_89 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: San Andreas problem*

k i'll do t then come again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> hey @ Vimal, i found the Lemmings Easter egg.
> *img180.imageshack.us/img180/3032/easter0uf.th.jpg
> but i was looking forward to the Peds dying from the fall, they just fall down & walk away


You are sick man. THAT GUY looks like elvis.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

can anyone please tell me how to finish the zeros helicopter mission.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

just practice to control the chopper.It is an easy mission


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				pagol123 said:
			
		

> can any one help me in compliting 100% of dat game i m stuck in 98.somthing % even do i have complited all da missions the tag, firefighter etc but i cudnt manage with girlfrieds & da frick dancing cars plz help



download this tool & you can see what things you've missed.
SAMA


> it's called SAMA (San Andreas Mission Analyzer) what this does is *analyze your save game and shows you exactly what has been completed and what is required to finish your game to 100%.*
> 
> The app even shows you on a map the location of the collectibles (Tags, Snapshots, Horseshoes, Oysters) so if you're missing a few it's easy to find them. Additionally it shows the location of the Unique Jumps if you love stunting this will aid you in finding some cool places to try your skills.



btw have a look at STATS & give a feedback here.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

WOOOHOOO!!Yeah,I have done it at last.I have filled the excitement meter yeah.I just held the up key when cj was going out and down key when he was going in,filled it(the meter) in no time.
thanks s18000rpm for this invaluable tip.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

you're welcome

CJ's pleasure (not mine)
__________
*smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/offtopic.gif
anyone here watches "Thomas The Tank Engine & Friends" *smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/blush.gif (telecasted evryday on PoGo).

i jus downloaded a set of episodes, & watching it is really FUN.*smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/blush2.gif
[/off topic]


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> can anyone please tell me how to finish the zeros helicopter mission.



Download the mission passers that i have posted in this thread.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

There are  some cool Mods for all GTA Series of games. Here's some MODs for which are easy to install:
*GTA San Andreas*

*1. Map (Island)  Mod:::*
=>"Welcome To Akina", Japan Map MOD .:: *Drifters Paradize*
its a small island near "Santa Maria Beach" in Los Santos, its got more than *15* HairPin turns. 
*img152.imageshack.us/img152/756/gallery78qn5.th.jpg a delight for the *Drifters* .

*img242.imageshack.us/img242/5112/gallery82fz9.th.jpg  I DRIFT in my Dodge Challenger R/T  its really FUN.

=>Theres also a "ALCATRAZ ISLAND" map mod. (where the film "The Rock" was shooted)

Installation-
 Just Put the provided two files in "Data" folder. thats it. the Island is installed.

*2. Car Mods::*
I've installed lots of cars, after driving the Cheverolet Camaro SS in Most Wanted, i just fell for these Muscle cars too.
i've Installed a Camaro SS, Dodge Challenger R/T, BMW 7 series car, BMW M3 GTR (yes the Most Wanted one),........
*img174.imageshack.us/img174/1836/gallery84ty0.th.jpg
Dodge Challenger R/T
*img174.imageshack.us/img174/2944/gallery79rd5.th.jpg
BMW 760i

Installation
 Its a bit tricky, You've to do some NotePad editing & replacing TWO TEXTURE files in "gta3.img" file- the heart of GTA game.
But some car mods have a script in them, so using "GTA SA Mod Installer (SAMI)" the process is automated. 

*TOOLS Required*
IMG-Tool , GTA SA Mod Installer (SAMI)

For the Game MODs go here-> BEST one=>GTA-Filefront , GTA-WorldMods, THE GTA PLACE


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

thanks man, nice mods.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

You're welcome dude.

me a Licensed Car freak , thats why i love these car MODs  & thats a reason why i still play *Need For Speed* Titles


----------



## quan chi (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

well how to pass the 'plane turning' or something like that challenge in the flying school.i have got a silver in take off and another silver in landing.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Welcome to the _"Keyboard Thrashing Moment Club"_

there's only two options-
=>Practice, Practice & Practice to Finish those Missions 
or
=>Upload the save file here & wait for others to finish those Missions.
(maybe Vimal can help- he's got Gold in all schools)


----------



## SE><IE (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Whoa! a thread dedicated to Gangsta life and I missed it. kick me. No, not there. 
I've just passed the flying missions err learnt to fly actually.

Maybe its strange, (well... it should be ) but wang cars still appears in red i.e. I still can't buy it. Is it with everyone or just me?

One more thing, When will the territories appear again. I could see them when I was in Los-Santos but I can't see them since tennenpenny threw me  to angelpine. Oh yeah! I've tried killing more than 30 Ballas at one place to start a gang-war but it didn't start.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*Welcome to Gangsta Club* 

About the *Wang's Car Property*, you'll have to finish the Driving School Missions & then also some San Fierro Missions.

about the Territories, dude, just go on with the story line,  coz i dun want to Spoil the fun.


----------



## SE><IE (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

hehe, I haven't finished the driving school missions  I still can't make the 5-lap   Yeah! I did sit for full 2 hrs practicing, even with first person cam


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

hit the Handbrake  & turn, when the front inside wheel is near the last Cone.(center ones)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> well how to pass the 'plane turning' or something like that challenge in the flying school.i have got a silver in take off and another silver in landing.


Yeah upload the save file.I will try it.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Yeah upload the save file.I will try it.



thanks please do so .well by the way i have applied the mission passer as  suggested by thunderbird.117.it did worked. but is it ok or will it affect the game.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> thanks please do so .well by the way i have applied the mission passer as  suggested by thunderbird.117.it did worked. but is it ok or will it affect the game.



I hope you have the original main.scm. Did you backup the original one?. 

Here is the example.

Rename the original main.scm to something like main1.scm and for the mission passers rename to main.scm after you finish the mission save the game and the alt+tab to windows and rename the original main1.sm to main.scm and the mission passers main.scm to something like main231.scm and so on. Do not delete the .scm extension. After you renamed the original file load the save game the one who saved the last mission and you can play other missions. If you do not do this correctly the game will crash.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

nice mods


----------



## quan chi (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I hope you have the original main.scm. Did you backup the original one?.
> 
> Here is the example.
> 
> Rename the original main.scm to something like main1.scm and for the mission passers rename to main.scm after you finish the mission save the game and the alt+tab to windows and rename the original main1.sm to main.scm and the mission passers main.scm to something like main231.scm and so on. Do not delete the .scm extension. After you renamed the original file load the save game the one who saved the last mission and you can play other missions. If you do not do this correctly the game will crash.



thanks thunderbird.117  

i did exactly what was mentioned in the missionpasser note which is "BACKUP your main.scm file in your /data/script/ folder. Now put Mission Passers's main.scm in that folder. Load your save game and start any mission that is supported that you wish to have passed for you. You will instantly be credited with passing the game. Now save, swap the files back, and reload the save you just made to continue playing the original game."

is it ok.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> thanks thunderbird.117
> 
> i did exactly what was mentioned in the missionpasser note which is "BACKUP your main.scm file in your /data/script/ folder. Now put Mission Passers's main.scm in that folder. Load your save game and start any mission that is supported that you wish to have passed for you. You will instantly be credited with passing the game. Now save, swap the files back, and reload the save you just made to continue playing the original game."
> 
> is it ok.



Yes that is ok. Has longer you have both the files in  /data/script/ folder. You are good to go. 

They are some mission which is not supported like Farewell my love.. If you are unable to play. Use this link *www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showforum=200

The volunteer will help you finish it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

hey Quan_chi dude, dont use the Mission passer right now, as this is the first time you're playin GTA SA, you'll miss the Fun in missions 


for Flight School, you can either post the save file here or gtaforums (which thunderbird.117 gave link), other than that do play the missions your self, you'll love 'em. Trust me 

from the Airfield, you'll go to some really cool places.


& when you find in some missions that some dudes run away faster than you, then you should Lower the Gfx. level (all to minimum). then they are a bit easier to catch.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I liked the vice city sound track more than SA.I'll soon rip the sound files off and 
convert them.I still hum some of the songs of flash fm.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

i love the Japnese theme song frm VC ( i forgot the name of that female artiste).

btw i love *Radio Los Santose* in SA


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

SA has too much of rap.I like the country the most.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

do you like "Hey Good Lookin'," (Hank Williams).
& All My Exes Live In Texas (Whitey Shafer)

i really like them

man i just converted the VC Audio Files, unlike GTA SA, these VC radio stations each weigh 50+MB
in SA, all the files get extracted with the Artiste name, separate folders....
__________
i'm listening to "FEVER" (gta vc radio) now, really cool songs. (now i know how Justin Tibmerlake got inspired, he's music style's different)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

MAMAS DONT LET YOUR BABIES GROW UP...I like that.It was also performed at American Idol finale last year.I said, Heck these guys are singing that GTA song.
I also like One step forward one step back...and she is alone in new york ciiittttyyy..(you get the idea)
In VC there was also a Michael Jackson song(billy jean is not my lover)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

you can just select that particular radio station & extract the music

i'm now listening to "New York City" (Statler Brothers).

there are more in VC, Bryan Adams, Foreigner...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Do you play other games instead of racing and gta?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

there's one rom Wacko Jacko -Michael Jackson : "Wanna Be Startin' Something"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Can you tell me the most famous song(not album thats _Thriller_)of the waco jacko


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

yep i play(ed) -- Max Payne, Hitman Contracts (palyed it & now bored)

man its so sick after playing Max Payne & Hitman. just runnin around killing & sh1t, you know what i mean *smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/rolleyes.gif

so i had to install my good ol' Colin McRae 05 all over again. its so relieving now. 

finished a 4x4 Championship in one go  took nearly 5 hours (with small breaks). it feels so better now

if you like to *Drift*, then this is the game & ofcourse this game's comes in top 5 simulation race games.

now waitin for Colin McRae DIRT  (2007)*smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/blush.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I have not really played much racing games.Just a few nfs games(old ones like nfs2)and demo of nfs underground.Racing is not my thing.I feel pressurized(nice word) when racing.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Racing games help you Notice small Stuffs in real World Driving.
actually it makes you MORE RESPONSIVE

btw Wacko's most famous would be "Beat It", "Heal The World", "Bad" or Thriller itself.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Thanks for the wacko jacko stuff.Btw. i will not drive in the real world the way I race in GTA.
off topic again.
Please suggest me some elvis prestly songs as I want to know why these guys are so famous..And I have just noticed that my 4 year old logitech ball mouse is having difficulty in left clickingtime to get some gaming mice.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

The Best of Elvis Presley - 10 Greatest Songs (source
1. Heartbreak Hotel [1956]
2. Jailhouse Rock [1957]
3. Hound Dog [1956]
4. Suspicious Minds [1969]
5. In The Ghetto [1969]
6. Surrender [1961]
7. Don't Be Cruel [1956]
8. Hard Headed Woman [1958]
9. Wooden Heart [1960]
10. Love Me Tender [1956]
you can listen to some here *www.myelvis.com/

sorry Elvis Songs  are too old for me
again some Torrent searches goin on i guess.

you'll like Foreigner, John Denver (Country songs #1 artiste[late]), Phil Colins...
the John Denver guy is really Famous, his song are so great, there's no words to explain it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Thanks for the help,No-not torrent searches this time,just youtube vids.(I am downloading "some other things").Lets begin the hunt with John Denver.
currently listening to heal the world(nice song,MJ truly LOVES children)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

for John Denver, look for this title - "Annies Song". really beautiful song


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^found it.Loading...
coming back to the topic(finally)
Have you found all the oysters,horseshoes,snapshots,tags in SA.
__________
Have you ever played a FPS?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

only once.

its too much Hardwork
__________
one more of *John Denver- Calypso*. this one also beatiful


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Currently listening to sunshine on my shoulders.Nice song.

So have you played an FPS.
__________
BTW. Currently listening Calypso, it is a really nice song.
__________
I am off.Just unscrewing my mouse.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> hey Quan_chi dude, dont use the Mission passer right now, as this is the first time you're playin GTA SA, you'll miss the Fun in missions
> 
> 
> for Flight School, you can either post the save file here or gtaforums (which thunderbird.117 gave link), other than that do play the missions your self, you'll love 'em. Trust me
> ...



Did you ever go to mission passer link and read what it does?. He wont miss a single thing. All they have to do his pass the red marker and they can watch the cutscene and after that the mission is passed.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

well has anyone derailed the train.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

dude, i was not talking about Cut Scene part 

the real fun is in playing the mission

so if i use Mission Passer, then i wont enjoy the Sky Diving to another plane part
__________
@Quan_Chi, yes its really easy, just go as fast as you can & when you're in Los Santos, take a homie with you on train, & watch him crackin jokes on CJ after derailing.

@Vimal, once i played FEAR, but didnt have enough time to comlete a mission.
as that was the first time i played it, a guy comes out behind a box(very beggining of the game) & hits the hero, that scared the %@@$%@ out of me


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> well has anyone derailed the train.


Yeah i have.I tried to drive the engine on the road but it wont do.

offff...just "fixed" my mouse,It had all kind of hair,web(spider ones)dust,sh1t and whatnot.It is still not 100%.It is FUBAR actually.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

about the mouse part-> take a cotton swab soak it in Nail polish remover (or alcohol) & rub the rollers inside the mouse. (in the ball hole). 

try the Train mods, really cool ones are there, like car transpoting ones...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

No problem in ballD).Left click is not working sometimes.
Regarding the FEAR thing.Play the game right now with light turned off and headphones on.You will crap the pants.I didn't do it because I play it in daylight.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

then its button problm.(inside one).

why not get a optical mouse.

btw i read somewhere that with the RHINO (tank) we can derail the Train.
just gotta keep blowing at the engine


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

All My Exes Live In Texas is in elvis' version also, in the site you mentioned.It is a much beautiful song in the voice of the King.
Can you suggest me a good mouse at around 1000.Should i go for cordless.(first priority=gaming)
__________
Why there is a + after your name in forums home?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

i think you added me in your Buddy List. thats the reason
__________
about mouse, i dunno sorry.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Yeah I added you in that list a long time back.But noticed the + right now.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

man we two have discussed Off Topics in this & many threads so much that  i think out of 8 page(in this), we would have discussed 3-4 pages off topic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

This will attract more members here..they will think GTA sh1t is very popular,.
If my posts in Bandwidth wastage are calculated they will be about 10000
It is getting very late now and it is also the time for tech_your_future and other mods to patrol the forum.I am outta here.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

me too

gotta wake up early (@9am) & play Colin McRae 05
these third person shooter games made me sick (not GTA though, Hitman, Max Payne2...)


----------



## quan chi (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

hmmm...train mods.i want to apply the train mods can you please give me the link to the train mods please s1800rpm, and what kind of new trains will we get to drive.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I'll be starting gta sa again (already finished it 5 times but never used a trainer or mod) .. so tell me what mods should i try ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

for car  mods see this page-> GTA world mods & GTA Mods.de


for Train mods
i've downloaded "US Trains Pack".

installation is easy, but if you've any doubts ask here.

*Warning*
=>Before installing any mods, *BACK UP the "DATA" folder. (its in the GTA installation folder).*
=>When you "Import" any ".txd , .dff" files, first "Extract"  the original file(backing up) to a safe place, -> delete the entry-> & then only proceed with the "Importing".

it may sound complicated, but its really easy.

for installing mods you need this tool->IMG Tool. & SAMI

*Detailed RADAR mod*- you'll love this mod, d/l SAMI & it'll install this mod for you
*img291.imageshack.us/img291/8710/gtasahorseshoes103xh.th.jpg see the difference

for Japan Island Mod(Akina mod) & its installation go to this page- post #101


bt try the train mods only when you have 512MB or more RAM
as those mods use high texture, they'll slow the game if not enough RAM is available


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I took a sabre to michelle  many times,But she didn't drive it


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

hey guys, CJ was really cracking some darn funny Jokes today.

as usual, when CJ was drivin around in Las Venturas, a punk A&&&& Cop crashed on to his car (got a 1 star due to it), CJ got pissed off, & climbed out of the car & started beating up the cop (now 2 star attained), & then as usual had to ESCAPE, but while beating up cops he sustained some Injury, so the best way to get the health up is get a Ho' in your car.

so he did the same, but overdid it, he took 4 Ho's (one after another), after the second Ho' he started Cracking some darn funny Jokes.

You guys try it & he'll tell you the Jokes too, i cant post what he said, coz its a bit "M- Rated" kinda joke
__________
About Michelle, i think she starts to drive after she Invites for Coffee atleast once.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

You can get more than 1 ho in? never tried that!
Here is the famous cock rock  from gta.
*img226.imageshack.us/img226/3145/untitled7si.th.jpg
see on the left of my plane.

here  is me standing in the geyser *img223.imageshack.us/img223/5677/untitled2ct.th.jpg


and thats what michelle is up to(warning M-rated content)
*img407.imageshack.us/img407/2531/untitled9ja.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

no not all at a time, but when one Ho' finishes the "Job", then go get next one...

When CJ agreed for the Second  Ho', he said to himself, laughing sarcastically* "Sorry Momma"*
***************************************
*Train mod*

"Brown Streak" (passenger train) mod.
*img255.imageshack.us/img255/5906/screenshot23120071711332oy.th.jpg *img180.imageshack.us/img180/6683/screenshot23120071712562qr.th.jpg 

same train Derailed
*img180.imageshack.us/img180/8709/screenshot23120071718400ym.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

OMG the police saw my car shaking and they went after me.Cj stopped doing the ho.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

well for installation you said we need img tool and sami what exactly are these and how to use them can you please tell me in detai please.well the link to your sami is not working.please if possible can you upload those two files and post it here.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

now the link to SAMI is working.

well SAMI is a mod installer, it takes care of Installing/Uninsatlling & backup.

IMG tool is used for Installin the mod files manually to the "*gta3.img*" file. this is the file which holds the whole San Andreas, cars, boats....

now lets come to installing part. with IMG Tool.

for example if you want to install 2002 BMW 760i.
first read the readme file, in our case, this BMW replaces GreenWood Car (CJ's bro Sweets car).
=>so open img tool->locate "gta3.img" (GTA San Andreas\Models).

=>in IMG Tool, goto- Edit->find-type "greenwoo" ->find. 

=>goto->> *Commands->Extract* the files->> "*greenwoo.dff & greenwoo.txd* to your prefered folder. (this is ur backup of original).

=>after extracting them, again select those two files in IMG Tool & goto->>*Commands->Delete* (delete the two files, i.e. greenwoo.dff & greenwoo.txd)

==>now goto->> *Commands->add*, a window pops up, now select the new(mod) greenwoo.dff & greenwoo.txd. (one by one).
now IMG tool work is done.
=>goto GTA San Andreas\Data folder & open "Handling.cfg" , "vehicles.ide", "Carmods.dat", "Carcols.dat" with *notepad*.

modify the data as provided in the readme 

*but make a back up of DATA folder first, if possible make a backup of "gta3.img" file too (900MB file)*


try the 2002 bmw mod, or try any of your choice & tell me if you've any doubts.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> now the link to SAMI is working.
> 
> well SAMI is a mod installer, it takes care of Installing/Uninsatlling & backup.
> 
> ...



well can you give me some links containing car mods of vice city.and what other mods of vice city are available.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

i've updated the above post

btw here's All Vice City Mods


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

check out the brilliant pic of the geyser.
I took it from the camera
*img441.imageshack.us/img441/4870/gallery1174uy.th.jpg

And this is MORE BRILLIANT "The SELF ABUSE STATUE of los santos."
ESRB rating 18+
*img221.imageshack.us/img221/4206/gallery1184fi.th.jpg
check out the expression of other statues

For this I truly deserve reps.

Here is me again.Taking benefit of the silence of graveyard *img248.imageshack.us/img248/3646/untitled3qd.th.jpg

The ghouls will feel horny after this.
__________
Check out what is written on the hording 
*img145.imageshack.us/img145/440/gallery1190hy.th.jpg

here is candy suxxx from Vice city in SA
*img443.imageshack.us/img443/9495/gallery1204qn.th.jpg
ESRB rating Teen


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

, 

btw did you check for something unusual in the Graveyard?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Yeah pizzas and TV lying on graves with ghost writing. Have you ever been to blue hell in gta?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

there's a big Graffiti Art on the Wall (on the right side, in ur pic), which appears only in Night.

blue hell- many times. we can go to it thru the AC Vent in the Caligula's Palace too. (in a mission we throw something in it), but never saw Liberty City in it or anything else, it gets boring at times, just flying around there.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

It is a bad day for this plane-*img181.imageshack.us/img181/8339/untitled6wi.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

did you follow him, most of the time these guys crash onto water bodies


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

naah he was too fast.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

whats your Favorite way to Kill (mass).

jump off a car when speeding towards a mass of people.

you know, you start a fight between a Ped & Cop.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Many ways,but the favorite is to leave my car in between a highway.Other cars will crash on it one after the other.
When there is a literal mountain of cars,Just pop the patrol tank of a car and *BOOM*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

 BOOM

try parking a "Packer" & see the other cars taking jumps  but happens rarely.

have you driven the Dumper in cities. i tried it once using trainer, but the game crashed

btw did you try starting a fight between a Ped & Cop. its funny to see the Ped running


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Hmmm..can't remember driving the dumper in the cities.But whats the problem with that??

No,not tried.How it can be done?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

well i have completed the flight school missions and zero helicopter missions atlast. without using any kind of mission passers or cheats.i got two or three golds and two or three silvers .


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

about Dumper, i guss it overloads the game when in city or something

about Peds & Cops-> start a fight with  a ped (u know how), then find a Cop & stand near him (move around him), when the Ped attacks, it'll hit the Cop & thats all, Now the Cop beats the hell out of the cop

its more fun when you start a fight with 2-3 Peds & leading them towards Cop.

also try Bumping a Ped Car onto a Cop car.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I have seen such fights happen before, but never tried it myself.I will also try the dumper thing.
BTW. Can we fly that domestic airlines jet?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> well i have completed the flight school missions and zero helicopter missions atlast. without using any kind of mission passers or cheats.i got two or three golds and two or three silvers .



hey congrats dude.

did you try any mods.

==>which Domestic flight?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> about Dumper, i guss it overloads the game when in city or something
> 
> about Peds & Cops-> start a fight with  a ped (u know how), then find a Cop & stand near him (move around him), when the Ped attacks, it'll hit the Cop & thats all, Now the Cop beats the hell out of the cop
> 
> ...



hey do you know you can pick up a fight with a ped without hitting him.and he will start the fight with you i mean he will be the first to hit you instead of cj hitting him.

in this you have to select ped (most probably a man)then go and bump into him .then he will say something to you .at that moment you press 'N' for cj's to reply negatively.then after cj reply he will go away.but again you go and bump into him(you have to do it min 2 - 3 times)then he will get angry and will try to hit you.
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> hey congrats dude.
> 
> did you try any mods.
> 
> ==>which Domestic flight?



well no i havent tried any mods.well which mods have you applied for vice city.i just downloaded the neo mod where you can fly without using the helicopter or plane.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

if you stand on the Footpath, some guys & galss comment on CJ. some good one & some bad comments.

some ladies say "you stink" to CJ, if you reply NO (the reply screen does not appear), he says, "Shut up b1tch" , & the fight starts

for flying use the trainer, it has a option of Jetpack (not really a jet pack, but Tommy can fly)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I mean the Big jet we fly in when we travel from one city to another.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

yep you can fly it.
you'll find it in the South end (right corner) Hanger in Las Venturas Airport.

just stand near the hanger & it'll slowly open.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Thanks dude.Nice weapon for mass killing


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

in GTA VC i used to have cars mods like Ford Crown LTD Cop car, Hummer, Chevy..., but now i dont want to use them.

coz in GTA SA the handling of cars  is nice (the car has some realistis in suspension dept.), so i've installed the Car mods fo SA only.
here's some 
*img219.imageshack.us/img219/8918/gallery889oc.th.jpg *img156.imageshack.us/img156/8327/gallery747te.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Whoa just flied the big airplane.Sadly even a dodo makes more sound when crashed.I was expecting explosives show when I crashed it on grove street


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

for *BIG* Explosion get the *Andromeda*

btw are you playing & Browsing at same time
__________
btw this *for all those guys who dont know what happened When CJ was not in San Andreas*

the video Also includes how *CJ's Moms* died  & why *OG Loc* went to jail , why *Big Smoke & Ryder * turned their back to *GROVE Street*

Movie part 1 & Movie Part 2
(each 11 minute movie)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Where can i found andromeda ?
Yes.. ctrl+esc is helping me.
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> __________
> btw this *for all those guys who dont know what happened When CJ was not in San Andreas*
> 
> the video Also includes how *CJ's Moms* died  & why *OG Loc* went to jail , why *Big Smoke & Ryder * turned their back to *GROVE Street*
> ...


Nice vids.But why they were not included in the game itself?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

they were later released on *Special Edition DVD*.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Which mod cars and bikes u like the most ?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> they were later released on *Special Edition DVD*.



I hate games that comes with collector edition or bonus edition or special edition. That too they are limited copies only.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

where to find the andromeda.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> where to find the andromeda.



I do not know if this what you were talking about. See this link *grandtheftauto.filefront.com/file/Andromeda_Plane;59825.


I thought Andromeda is a fast plane. Looking at the pic it is a jumbo jet.

I recommend trying this mods only after you finish playing the mission. Do not test it when you are playing in mission.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I have already finished the game.
I have used a trainer for spawning vehicles.But,thank you for the link
Andromeda is the biggest plane of GTA series.


----------



## max_demon (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> you're welcome
> 
> CJ's pleasure (not mine)
> __________
> ...


Yes i watch in TV it is gud can u PM me download links*smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/aiw/blush.gif
it is cool program


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Here is 3 big maps for san andreas weapons,cars and points of interest *www.gravimetricstudios.com/games/gtasanandreas/index.cfm


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> Which mod cars and bikes u like the most ?


me always ikes BMW, & Mitsubishi mods

btw try the *NFS Most Wanted Rhino* car mod. simply superb

btw Vimal, try this GTA SA map. 

its a interactive map.
__________
for original (non modded) GTA SA Vehicles Names, have a look here GTA SA Cars


----------



## imdbest (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion MOD*

GTA3 Player Skinning New MOD

LiNK
*abhikumar163.googlepages.com/i_esoftgamgame1

at this link I have released free MOD for Grand Theft Auto 3.

Grand Theft Auto 3 will provide 3 more Player Skins that can be applied using Options Menu as per Gamers choice.
Screenshots :
*sitestore.blogspot.com/2007/01/grand-theft-auto-3-playerskin1-i-edited.html


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

which city do you guys like the Most in San Andreas?

& have you gone into Strip Clubs??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Los Santos.It has got beaches,gangs,dirty streets,vinewood everything.
YES,I have gone to the strip clubsand wasted quite a lot of money on strippers there.Also went private


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Private is the thing

have you done any Theft Mission in San Fierro & VineWood


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Yeah,but not in san fierro or vinewood,but in GROVE STREET


----------



## SE><IE (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Are there any high-resolution skins for gta sa? The beauty is ruined by bad skinning


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

try here The GTA Place, you'll find some White CJ skins
__________
heres more (about 155) @ GTA Filefront.com


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> which city do you guys like the Most in San Andreas?
> 
> & have you gone into Strip Clubs??



I like the desert because of the secret base and las venturas.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Las Venturas is the place i dont like, i dunno why, i guess it had very irritating Missions there & it slows my game down when Heat waves start appearing

San Fierro has a good feeling to it, just calm city.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

it is too foggy


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

yeah forgot to tell, San Fierro gets tooo foggy, but i remove it via Trainer.
Los Santos has nice hill area. just hated that place when all areas are not taken, every time i went there some punk try to take over an area.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I have taken all the places,play the game for an hour just for this purpose and shoot ballas' ass.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

you know when you're tired to fight those punks, you can just save your game at that moment (without fighting) & when you resume, the area is not taken over
__________
hey i found this mod, for ManChester Utd fans

*img245.imageshack.us/img245/898/4467715wp.th.jpg
mod link=>Car Skin for Manchester United Fans


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^.We defeated them 2-1 this sunday


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

oh sorry dude didnt mean to hurt anyone
btw you guys have beaten em, then why worry

you'll find some Football T-Shirt mod for CJ in the above link i gave


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I will download that skin because of this line-I guess this would also please Man Utd Haters as well so that they can have something to shoot at or destroy.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

nice


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Yea I have found something for the gunners.Cj Arsenal skin *www.gta.cz/sanandreas/data/Peter/Skins/Arsenal_Skin.zip
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> :d:d:d


: p : p : p
__________
Chelsea and ac milan fans can found their skins here *www.gta-xtreme.de/index.php?site=skins


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

when i typed ->: D<- D) it came out like that
do we have to type something to add smiley?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

your D must be small then


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

nope, you can also try.
type it 3 times


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

: D : D : D
: d  : d : d
  
:d :d :d
  
no problem
see, only the right combinations are working.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

no dude, dont leave space between them

```
type :D:D:D
```
type only them,nothing else


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

:d:d:d
__________
*WTF IS THIS?*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

see told ya


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

:d:d:d:d
Only works when there is something written with it.IT IS A B U G


----------



## quan chi (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I like the desert because of the secret base and las venturas.



well can anyone please tell me where's the secret base.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

its called *Area 69* 

its near to your Verdant Meadows AirField.

have you noticed that the # 69 has been used too many a time in GTA


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Yeah..noticed it.Its the name of a "position" if i am not wrong
BTW.have you ever made a "Tractor train"


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

not a Tractor Train, but a *Utility Truck Train*


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> well can anyone please tell me where's the secret base.



Have you ever played the truth mission?. Where you have to go and get 6000000$ black project(Jet)? and destroy SAM missiles?.

That is called secret base. You can ride Rhino tank. It looks same has M1Abrahms.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/4180/gallery121jn3.th.jpg
Here is the tractor train.15 tractors used.
__________
I am humbly trying to damage the police chopper.
*img252.imageshack.us/img252/7505/untitledfa8.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

pretty big Tractor Train
__________
how the hell did you get  over the Chopper


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

The train "was" on mt.Chillad.I just crashed it on the road below
------------------------
Jetpack
And the BUGGY thing is,The chopper is able to shoot me,while I am standing at the top.
__________
Police:We are police moron,We've got helicopters
__________
*img187.imageshack.us/img187/6013/untitledaw2.th.jpg
Just kicked the chopper to death
__________
This is one BIG fish *img221.imageshack.us/img221/1880/untitledev6.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

have you tried the *ROAD TRAIN Mod*. three/four Trailers can be cnnected @ a time

just like the Australian Road Trains.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Nah.not tried


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

wow. I just can not wait for GTA 4. I hope in alan wake you can ride vehicles.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^you on x360 or ps3?If not,better wait for more than an year


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^you on x360 or ps3?If not,better wait for more than an year



Nah i hates consoles. I heard that alan wake will be coming this year. Waiting for that.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Homie i thinks ya know 'bout GTA4 & PC.
the thing is that R* has not yet announced anything 'bout a *PC Release of GTA 4* 

sh1t Consoles, all they are successful is STEALING the BEST PC games & calling it as their Exclusive sh1t. 
Punk A&&&&& MS & Sony


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^have you played Gta1
off topic
I am on kaspersky now.Update speed is Pathetic.3 KBps


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

tried 'em both(as now its free to d/l), but you know after playing 3d version, i just wanted to stick to GTA3 & rest

btw the GTA SA has an easter egg based on GTA 1 & 2.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^where?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

the Jesus & Godess Graffitti on walls.

one is near a safe house in Los Santos. (near airport one)


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Homie i thinks ya know 'bout GTA4 & PC.
> the thing is that R* has not yet announced anything 'bout a *PC Release of GTA 4*
> 
> sh1t Consoles, all they are successful is STEALING the BEST PC games & calling it as their Exclusive sh1t.
> Punk A&&&&& MS & Sony



Lool. Did you learn all those slang from GTA : SA ?. Well iam not too worried about GTA 4. I want Alan Wake. I need something new. Iam also waiting for Assassin Creed. Iam sure rockstar will announce GTA 4 and they will say PC version will be announced on october 2008 .

Btw: Did you know they is a easter egg in all GTA series?.

The easter egg of GTA series is :- (Almost all GTA series is released on October )

GTA series:-

Grand Theft Auto 2 - Release Date :- October 22, 1999 - (Playstation&PC).
Grand Theft Auto III - Release Date :- October 22, 2001- (PlayStation 2).
Grand Theft Auto III - Release Date :- October 31, 2003- (Xbox)
Grand Theft Auto:Vice City - Release Date :- October 27, 2002- (PS2).
Grand Theft Auto:San Andreas  - Release Date :-October 26,29, 2004(PS2).
Grand Theft Auto Advance - Release Date :-October 26, 2004 (GBA)
Grand Theft Auto:Liberty City Stories- Release Date :-October  25, (PSP)
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City Stories- Release Date :-October  31,2006(PSP)
Grand Theft Auto IV- Release Date :-October 16,19 2007 (X360&PS3).

Almost all the release is around october only. 


I agree that Console are stealing lots of PC games. Atleast i can save money to buy some great games .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^nice observation

@s18000rpm-yeah "jesus saves"
I thought there was some minigame of gta 1


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

@thunderbird.117, yep since we were talking about GTA SA, so used the GTA Slang

btw nice observation.

just like EA NFS, every NFS title released on November of every year.

btw did you guys see *Avery Constructions* anywhere in GTA, its the GTA VC guys company.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @thunderbird.117, yep since we were talking about GTA SA, so used the GTA Slang
> 
> btw nice observation.
> 
> ...



for nfs. are there any mods for nfs mw or u2 .

well one thing in sa you cant access the trams.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

there are mods which allow that, Enterable Tram Mod, Train with Interiors...

for NFS MW, there's car mod (Ferrari, Nissan, Hummer) & loads of Vinyls add-ons
dunno about NFS U2

for NFS MW mod, click Ferrari F430, Hummer and Skyline GT-R for NFS Most Wanted !!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> for nfs. are there any mods for nfs mw or u2 .
> 
> well one thing in sa you cant access the trams.


ask s18000rpm He is our MODMAN


----------



## quan chi (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Have you ever played the truth mission?. Where you have to go and get 6000000$ black project(Jet)? and destroy SAM missiles?.
> 
> That is called secret base. You can ride Rhino tank. It looks same has M1Abrahms.


well i have played the truth mission.the last mission was to bring some of truths men from the desert to the snake farm and from there to  calingulas casino.
well now i am in a rosenburg mission.but no such kind of mission which thunderbird has mentioned.will it come later??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^you forgot this  [


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Quan_chi then you havent played the mission yet, goto the Airfield & finish the Missions


----------



## quan chi (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> there are mods which allow that, Enterable Tram Mod, Train with Interiors...
> 
> for NFS MW, there's car mod (Ferrari, Nissan, Hummer) & loads of Vinyls add-ons
> dunno about NFS U2
> ...


thanks for the mods.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> well i have played the truth mission.the last mission was to bring some of truths men from the desert to the snake farm and from there to  calingulas casino.
> well now i am in a rosenburg mission.but no such kind of mission which thunderbird has mentioned.will it come later??


Have you noticed what that Maccer guy keeps doing all the time?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Quan_chi then you havent played the mission yet, goto the Airfield & finish the Missions



yes i have not completed toreno's mission.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

that Truth guy gives you that mission @ Airfield only.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Repeat:Have you noticed what that Maccer(you picked from desert with kent paul) guy keeps doing all the time?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

shake Mr.Monkey

when Sweet meets that dude, pay attention to what Sweet asks to CJ about it


----------



## quan chi (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Repeat:Have you noticed what that Maccer(you picked from desert with kent paul) guy keeps doing all the time?



well during the journey i only noticed that due to that playa i havd to stop my car two times.one for vomit and another for his peeing.in the second time i stopped the car at the middle of the road and that a*****e started peeing in the middle of the road only blocking the way for other cars.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

HINT:He was not p e e i n g


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

he was Jerking the Stick


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

and spanking the monkey
__________
So still no answers
Mr.s18000rpm your answer is discarded as you are over qualified to answer this question.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> HINT:He was not p e e i n g



then ??? s****ing..but when he was waving left or right the urine falling on the road was visible.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^Enough guesses.You lose.Go and play the game again.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Enough guesses.You lose.Go and play the game again.



 no.please tell the answer maybe i have not noticed it carefully.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> and spanking the monkey
> __________
> So still no answers
> Mr.s18000rpm your answer is discarded as you are over qualified to answer this question.


i touht he got the idea

Quan chi, maybe that was not what you saw

maybe it was .the result of Jerkin ,Spanking...the monkey


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> no.please tell the answer maybe i have not noticed it carefully.


Here is the final and biggest hint
view the second picture of post#161 of this topic.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i touht he got the idea
> 
> Quan chi, maybe that was not what you saw
> 
> maybe it was .the result of Jerkin ,Spanking...the monkey


well please clear it. now even i dont have that mission saved.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

s18000rpm,I am offline,you tell him what he was doing


----------



## quan chi (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> s18000rpm,I am offline,you tell him what he was doing


wel then i have guessed the answer correctly.please check my post 257.i have already answered your question that he was s*****ng.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

dude you *red most of the words, so we couldnt get you.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^you want to say shi*ting?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^you want to say shi*ting?



i mean s**gging. well its elongation and contraction of the natural pole  with the aid or use of hands.isnt it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^WTF this is a new word.And a nice definition too.You rock dude,thats the correct answer


----------



## quan chi (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^WTF this is a new word.And a nice definition too.You rock dude,thats the correct answer



thanks..you rock too.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

When was in maccer where you to go to top of the hill. I was riding the car very fast and when they said i want to vomit and other things. I lost the control of the car. Then i failed the mission. I was virtually vomiting when they were speaking.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

yeah, that Maccer guy gives some Tips to Kent Paul for "how to avoid Vomiting"


----------



## anup996 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Harrier Mission*

make it still easier - once on the carrier use your rocket launcher to blast the other two jets on board. you'll still get one jet on your tail but one is easier than three. if you find flying the jet hard, put the nozzle on descend mode (pointing down) and then fly it - the speed should be managable.
__________
hello people...

           wonder what your stats say about the person you are? can somebody post their html file?

cheers....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Hi dude,but what are you answering to?
__________
Who said Andromeda is bigger than at-400.Look at this.I compared both.
Andromeda(left)is way small.*img254.imageshack.us/img254/8810/untitled1ho9.th.jpg


----------



## nerd (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Hi frds
I have been playing GTA Vice City and I have a querry. In the game there are strip club, dock yard, studio etc on sale but I couldnt figure out how much they cost and secondly if I buy them will I start earning too?
Pl reply.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^yup dude, you'll earn Money thru those Properties.

to know how much they cost...
1st->the "House Icon" should be *Green in Colour*,
2nd-> if you stand near it, the Price for is shown (top left of the screen)
3rd->after purchase, you've to small mission & after completing them only you can get free money frm it.

=>BoatYard Property-> you've to complete the "CheckPoint Charlie".
=>Strip Club ->the easiest one, just watch the Pole Dancer do her stuff till she rips you off $300 bucks


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

strip club acquisition was the most difficult.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> strip club acquisition was the most difficult.


 why???

for me it was boring, as that b1tch was slow in ripping the Money, so i started that mission & went for breakfast

rit now i'm playin GTA SA with recruit anyone cheat. havin heck of fun with the Military guy

soon i'll load some pics


----------



## quan chi (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

note the police vehicle carefully especially the bottom of the vehicle.
*img167.imageshack.us/img167/9106/gallery60uj6.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> why???
> 
> for me it was boring, as that b1tch was slow in ripping the Money, so i started that mission & went for breakfast
> 
> ...


For the same reason,The bitc4 took the whole day, showing a lame dance.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> For the same reason,The bitc4 took the whole day, showing a lame dance.



lool.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> note the police vehicle carefully especially the bottom of the vehicle.
> *img167.imageshack.us/img167/9106/gallery60uj6.th.jpg


Nice observation Johnny

sometimes when u pick up a Ho' , this happens.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Nice observation Johnny
> 
> sometimes when u pick up a Ho' , this happens.



OFF TOPIC
by the way s1800rpm.have you played mortal kombat4.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^You forgot a 0 in his name .You made him from super fast to super slow as he says


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

 thanks for pointing out


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^You forgot a 0 in his name .You made him from super fast to super slow as he says




loool


----------



## tanush_89 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I'm in serious ****.


I played ANdreas for a lot of time.

Completed 50% then removed it.

Now I tried to reinstall.

It all went smooth but game starts lagging instantly.

It never happened ever before.
I reinstalled Xp many a times but to no use.

When i played in VIsta , it all worked well.

How can I make it playable in XP??

Plz help me sincerly.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

did you follow the steps as described in Page #5 of this thread???




*img225.imageshack.us/img225/5210/userbar324808cf6.gif


----------



## tanush_89 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

It's still lagging.

No other game is lagging.

The same game worked perfectly well when played under Vista.

So fragmenting can't be an issue.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

run  CCleaner or TuneUp Utilities 07 registry cleaner

& Delete the RockStar Entry from registry.

here's the path==

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Rockstar Games*


*img220.imageshack.us/img220/6193/userbar324809pb1.gif


----------



## nerd (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^^yup dude, you'll earn Money thru those Properties.
> 
> to know how much they cost...
> 1st->the "House Icon" should be *Green in Colour*,
> ...



Thanx a lot


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

You're Welcome







*img220.imageshack.us/img220/6193/userbar324809pb1.gif


----------



## tanush_89 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Still not working 

Its lagging . plz help


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

wats the Virtual Memory size in ur system?

keep it 500MB or more.  but set both Min. & Max. Value as same.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

See if you have anti-aliasing and other memory hogging sh1t enabled.Turn it off.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> See if you have anti-aliasing *and other memory hoggingsh1t enabled.*Turn it off.


You also forgot two things.

*1. Disable VSync. It will degrade perfomance in games.
2. Disable Frame Limiter in GTA : SA in options. It will in Video Options. It is enabled by default.*​


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^Just mentioned the main thing.
I take one step at a time


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Just mentioned the main thing.
> I take one step at a time



If he has good graphics card and the processor and atleast 1 gb Ram anti-aliasing is not a problem.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

@tanush_89, leave the Frame Limiter ON, try turning Off *MipMapping* & *AntiAlias*.

*img172.imageshack.us/img172/4880/gtagf7.th.jpg

btw which gfx. card u have, try turning OFF the AntiAlias from its Control Panel.


@thunderbird.117, actually you should leave the *Frame Limiter ON*, if turned off it can cause Lag.

*Info on Frame Limiter*

Normally the frame rate of GRAND THEFT AUTO: San Andreas is capped at 30 frames per second. This option allows the game to go faster than 30 frames per second. *Be warned that this will not magically make GRAND THEFT AUTO: San Andreas run better*, but rather may make your experience "more variable". *We do not recommend un-locking the frame rate.* If you have a fast machine, it is far preferable to increase resolution, detail options, anti aliasing, etc. rather than trying to achieve a higher frame rate by un-locking the Frame Limiter. This will lead to a more variable game play experience.

*Info On MipMapping*

Turns on and off the MIP mapping function of the game. This may be greyed out, in which case you are probably forcing Mip Mapping on in your video card drivers. *Mip Mapping can help smooth transitions between different sized textures. This can be noticed most in roads that go away from the player.*


btw thunder.. wats with the color code

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/6193/userbar324809pb1.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Also be sure the anti-aliasing setting in GFX card is set to application-controlled.(Mine was set to 4x and fifa 2007 killed my cpu)


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @tanush_89, leave the Frame Limiter ON, try turning Off *MipMapping* & *AntiAlias*.
> 
> *img172.imageshack.us/img172/4880/gtagf7.th.jpg
> 
> ...



The frame limiter can causes lag. I did enabled it on and it started going slow then it disabled it.

And the colour code  .

The Orange is to add more points.
The Grey is asking to define. 
The White iis to blacklist. 
The Purple is true.
The Red is compulsory. If all the above things is correct. .


----------



## SE><IE (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I completed the import/export missions finally after a hefty 2 day job. In the meanwhile I exported *Blista compact* 2 times cuz I wasn't striked out from board the first time. I pulled it with a tractor right on the top and got 2 messages: "this vehicle isn't reqd for export blah blah!" and "you've successfully delivered the vehicle...". I guess the game messed up at that point cuz after I exported 29th vehicle as *Journey* from top of chilliad (hell, I just threw it in frustration from the top of mountain and opened ma parachutes), it said someting like "you delivered all vehicles" lol

I went to san fierro to _steal_ the last car and well... when I came back there was no red area on ship . lmao


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				SE><IE said:
			
		

> (hell, I just threw it in frustration from the top of mountain and opened ma parachutes) .


 the way it's meant to be played


----------



## SE><IE (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

LoL, I already tried getting down from road 3 times. 
Once it landed perfectly from top but the next second it was upside down 
If only I could find a rope, I would have tied it to a chopper or a plane


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

In gta there is a leviathon which can help you grab cars by an electromagnet(like one used in bank robbery mission).Get that thing from the army depot in las venturas(near millie's house)


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

nope dude, its available on only one mission.

but there's a mod for that. if u guys give me time i'll giv the link by 2morow, i'm tied up in another Work


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> nope dude, its available on only one mission.
> 
> but there's a mod for that. if u guys give me time i'll giv the link by 2morow, i'm tied up in another Work



It is there on desert airport. The problem is that i can not find the apache heli.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Nope.the one you get on airport does not have magnet.
__________
Look what I found lazy a**es *www.gamershell.com/download_9767.shtml


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^yup thats wat i was talkin of
thanks for helpin out buddy

btw 1 doubt does the air base heli pick up the car. i never heard it b4


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

The heli is the same,but it is without the magnet.So no it can't.


----------



## SE><IE (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

lol, won't mod before I complete it once 
crashing 4-5 planes to get a car from top of mountain ka apna hi maza hai


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

@Vimal if possible i'll join the 1GB RAM club 2morow like u


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

But I have ddr while you have ddr2,so big difference.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

sexie dude do u go up tat mountain to get that Journey van.

there's always a journey parked in Film Studios (los santos), so u can do 2 things- date that LS b1tch & while returning to SF, take that van
__________
@vimal arre yaar y go too technical, DDR or DDR2, its all about SIZE


----------



## SE><IE (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

hehe. "mountain driving" ka apna hi maza hai


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

How many mhz ram?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

800MHz

more details- Corsair 1GB DDR2 800MHz Twin2X (512*2)
(model->CM2X512A-6400; XMS2-6400)


----------



## SE><IE (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

me? a gig of DDR 400


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

No mountain driver dude,I was asking s18000rpm.

@s18000rpm,You have gone too technical dude.i only asked frequency. 
800MHz 
have you got a new gfx card too?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

no gfx. card, tat was  out of budget,  this mobo has 7.1, Dolby, gma x3000 (equivalent f nvidia's 6xxx series), so @ tat time i thought its the  safest bet.
but my frnd got this corsair (i asked transnd.).


----------



## quan chi (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

well there is a mission where you have to chase the og log,during that mission you get to drive the hovercraft and gocarting cars..well after the mission also will i be able to get those things to drive.

 some funny picts from the riot.

  *aycu39.webshots.com/image/10158/2003654931938103958_rs.jpg



*aycu15.webshots.com/image/9014/2003370446517411300_rs.jpg

*aycu26.webshots.com/image/9625/2003386715302382831_rs.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

you can drive them anytime

just have to find their location 
use this *Pictorial cars list**gtadomain.gtagaming.com/index.php?id=sanan/cars & this *Map**www.gtasanandreas.net/sam/ to find any of them


----------



## willy.love (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Hay i have a problem i have Intel P4 2.66 machine with mercuries mother board(for win 98) i cant run game plase help me out my mail id is jadhav.vikrant@yahoo.com


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				willy.love said:
			
		

> Hay i have a problem i have Intel P4 2.66 machine with mercuries mother board(for win 98) i cant run game plase help me out my mail id is jadhav.vikrant@yahoo.com



Your Processor is fine, Your motherboard is fine. Your Operating System need to be upgraded to Windows XP pro and do you have a graphics card?.


----------



## vivek_oz (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> hey guys, anything related to *G*rand *T*heft *A*uto (GTA), discuss here.
> 
> anything, like mission help/tips, tricks, stunts....
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^That was the last story mission.
do this to achieve 100%
    * Complete Extra Missions
    * Complete All Rampages
    * Buy All Possible Properties
    * Perform All 36 Unique Stunt Jumps
    * Stick Up All Stores
    * Collect All 100 Hidden Packages
(from ign game guide)


----------



## SE><IE (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Do we get something unique/special after100% ? cuz I'm in no mood to find all silly paint tags. 

-seXie


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				SE><IE said:
			
		

> Do we get something unique/special after100% ? cuz I'm in no mood to find all silly paint tags.
> 
> -seXie



That you completed the game.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

to tag the Tags (GTA SA) & get all 100 Hidden packages (gta VC), put a small MOD. that mod will show a *BIG* Arrow over the Tag & Hidden Package


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> to tag the Tags (GTA SA) & get all 100 Hidden packages (gta VC), put a small MOD. that mod will show a *BIG* Arrow over the Tag & Hidden Package



What is inside the package?.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

nothing, its just a type of side mission, the more Package you get, more Weapon Spawn @ the Safe House.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> nothing, its just a type of side mission, the more Package you get, more Weapon Spawn @ the Safe House.




I see very boring. Why i do not see any information about GTA 4?. No pictures,videos and interview. All i saw was peter moore has tatoo in his hand.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

its coz Rockstar hasent released or leaked any NEWS.

it RockStar's trademark,  they let the news come out only before 3-4 months before game release


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> its coz Rockstar hasent released or leaked any NEWS.
> 
> it RockStar's trademark,  they let the news come out only before 3-4 months before game release



I just want to see just 1 interview and 8 screenshots. That is all i want. I wonder who the main person is. Is it man or a woman.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

my fiend, you'll have to wait for that like the more than BILLIONs of GTA Fans

checkout gtaforums (gta4 section) for some fake pics, biiiig discussions on where the city in GTA4 will be based on, London, America...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> my fiend, you'll have to wait for that like the more than BILLIONs of GTA Fans
> 
> checkout gtaforums (gta4 section) for some fake pics, biiiig discussions on where the city in GTA4 will be based on, London, America...



I saw that.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

well has liberty city stories been released for pc.well they have also released vice city stories.well whats the difference between vice city and vice city stories.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^Vice City Stories is & will not be released for PC.

its just a part of VC.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^Take that pc gamers
(I am one of them)


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

mee too

initially The license for those games were bought by *Sony* for its *PSP*, but the game was so sucessful that Sony wanted to release it for PS2 too.

damn Sony

in Vice City Stories, there are some improved  controls, like the Player can hold a person by his Collar & beat him...

just like GodFather. but not as Arcady like it.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

hmmm...godfather storywise bad.but it has some unique moves.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^nice features but BAD controls & graphics.

thats why that game did not become a big hit, but it DID hit BIG time on EA

*EA - Crappiest Game Developers* 


btw at what setting do you guys play GTA SA?

i play it @ 640*480*16


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^^nice features but BAD controls & graphics.
> 
> thats why that game did not become a big hit, but it DID hit BIG time on EA
> 
> ...



I was playing at 1024*768*32 at medium setting.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

wow.

you know sometimes to enjoy the gfx. a liiiiittle bit,i wud set it to 640x480x*32*/800x640x32), but b'coz of this in some missions i'm beaten so badly, for example some Race missions or Chase missions.

then again i have to go for 16 bit


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I play it at 1024x768x32 at high sh1t(only countryside forest slows the game down)


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> wow.
> 
> you know sometimes to enjoy the gfx. a liiiiittle bit,i wud set it to 640x480x*32*/800x640x32), but b'coz of this in some missions i'm beaten so badly, for example some Race missions or Chase missions.
> 
> then again i have to go for 16 bit



Almost all game i run at 1024x768x32. seeting to lowest give me headache.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

& its exactly the opposite for me

if i set it to anything higher than 800x640x16, i get a really painful HEadAche. slideshow gaming


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> & its exactly the opposite for me
> 
> if i set it to anything higher than 800x640x16, i get a really painful HEadAche. slideshow gaming



Lool. Usally when i play RTS i set at 1024x768x32. To be able to see all.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^which rts game you play?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^which rts game you play?



Currently Iam playing Star Wars :- Forces of Corruption

and Act of War: High Treason. Iam writing a walktrough.

And Once i get a 250 GB HDD. 

Going to buy this game :-

1. Company of Heroes.
2. Supreme Commander.
3. Command and Conquer : Triberium Wars.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Have you played warcraft 3


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Have you played warcraft 3



I played Warcraft 3 long ago. To be frank it was sick game. I do not like fantasy game. In Frozen Throne. I got headache playing on some mission. I used the trainer to finish the game fast.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

It is the best rts ever(Most of the guys agree with me It is the only RTS  
I like)


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> It is the best rts ever(Most of the guys agree with me It is the only RTS
> I like)


WarCrat 3 is dead. Company of Heroes is the Best RTS ever. Have you ever played the demo?. It looks supperb. It has physics engine. Every single thing from the game can be destroyed. The sound is just excellent. 

The bad part is that. It is very less units .

The expansion set is coming soon.

Moreover Supereme Commander will define RTS.
__________


			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> It is the *best rts ever*(Most of the guys agree with me It is the only RTS
> I like)



I agree it is the best RTS but not anymore. The time has come for it to be buried in graveyard.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

NO Colin McRae 2005 is the BEST

every single Car Part can be BROKEN


----------



## Stalker (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> It is the best rts ever(Most of the guys agree with me It is the only RTS
> I like)



i agree with u...i had played LOTR:BFME 2, its nowhere close to Warcraft 3 & the frozen throne

@thunderbird.117
will company of heroes run properly on a fx5200 with 512 RAM??


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				Stalker said:
			
		

> i agree with u...i had played LOTR:BFME 2, its nowhere close to Warcraft 3 & the frozen throne
> 
> @thunderbird.117
> will company of heroes run properly on a fx5200 with 512 RAM??



Company of Heroes Runs prefectly fine in Geforce fx5200 with 512 Ram same has my system. I run the game in medium setting. Though you have disable some things like object scarring if you give a screenshot on the video option i can help you.
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> NO Colin McRae 2005 is the BEST
> 
> every single Car Part can be BROKEN



hmm. Does the car seat be broken too?. I wonder when you reach the finishing line. You car must be broken by then. LooooL.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

there's car in the game - Lancia Stratos, which till now i've never been able to take it to finish line in one piece.

the rear Tyre's giveaway (puncture) halfway thru the Stage, brakes no good, so its common to loose a Door, the Bonnet, dikky too (engine hood)

just before the finish line, the fourth tyre gives away


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> there's car in the game - Lancia Stratos, which till now i've never been able to take it to finish line in one piece.
> 
> the rear Tyre's giveaway (puncture) halfway thru the Stage, brakes no good, so its common to loose a Door, the Bonnet, dikky too (engine hood)
> 
> just before the finish line, the fourth tyre gives away



Ahh lool. There is no shop to repair it?.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Even the pit stop guys refused to repair such F*cked up car


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Even the pit stop guys refused to repair such F*cked up car


Really. Then this game is bad for me. 

Btw.

A game is going to be released by midway. The game is called WheelMan developed by tigon studios and guess who is the main character Vin Diesel . A movie is to be released this year.


Starring Vin Diesel as the Wheelman, you're on the run from the mafia in the  U.S. and returning to Barcelona, a place where you have a dark past and criminal  gangs infest the city. It's your job to set the factions against each other to  cover a daring heist. With a focus on over-the-top, intense vehicle combat,  build your reputation by undertaking missions, taking part in challenging  events, all the while looking to pull off stylish, extreme driving stunts.

Features:
- Vin Diesel is the Wheelman - The main character features the voice and  likeness of action film megastar Vin Diesel. Possessing superior skills behind  the wheel he also has physical prowess in hand-to-hand combat. 
- Intense Vehicle Combat - Carjack any vehicle at any time then use it as  a weapon to take down your enemies, trash it and grab another one. Shoot while  driving with Steerable Targeting that allows you to lock on to targets by  positioning your vehicle using your skills as a driver. 
- Cinematic Stunts - Pull off stylish maneuvers and tricks to build up  your "Focus" and trigger over-the-top Hollywood-style stunts, driving and  shooting in real-time while the rest of the world slows. Feel the excitement of  incredible slides, drifts and jumps without complex controls. 
- Living Breathing City - Set in the exotic location of Barcelona, the  city is densely populated with traffic and pedestrians that react intelligently  to your actions as you roam around realistic environments filled with massively  destructible objects. 
- Online Action - Create a unique character and join up with other  players online for team-based missions where you can show off your driving  skills.

*e3.midway.com/E3_2K6/games/game_Wheelman.html

See the trailer here :- *www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0B6jcqLa-A

I will post the details about this game here very soon :- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47809

Keep Watching that thread.

That game will rock. s18000rpm make sure you get the game .


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

nooo, they repair but bloody KaamChor's say they got only a Hour to repair, they'll take 30mins. for Engine which is pretty much fu%ked up, turbo charger/coolers..evrythin is fu@ked up
 at the end they fix only few stiff, like tyre, suspension or sway bars engine or gearbox, maybe body work.

btw, Pit Stop comes after completing two Stages only, so sometimes due to EXTREME conditio of the car, u've to retire the stage
__________
fu#king GREAT 
thanks for the iNfo thunder dude


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Do they do a new paint job at pit?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

no paint job in CMR WRC, only replacement of body part, car body part that is


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

For everybody's info that paint job thing was a joke


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

i knew that. but a question is question. right


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^yeah
But that info was not for you


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

ohh, then who 

did u recieve a PM frm som1 regrd. tat


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I know that you knew that was a joke so that info was not for you,understood.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

see told ya, lot of Memory leak, my processor (in my head) goin crazy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Apply arctic silver on it


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

that wont help, only TigerBalm or Amruthanjan can help in this situation


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I forgot the title of the thread


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

add one more page to offtopic goin here

where's CJ now (which mission)

btw what hppned to football match


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Manu 4 tottenham 0


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Have u guys played basket ball in gta sa .. i saw it first time today.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

yup i've played that.

but one *ADVICE- NEVER SAVE A GAME/MISSION AT MADD DOG's HOUSE (CRIB)*

if you save, then you cant play those games anymore. dont ask why, its a Glitch


----------



## quan chi (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

well atlast i have completed san andreas.but i have not  completed the woozie mission yet where you have to date your girlfriend to get the access key to calingulas casino.

well now i am thinking of applying some mods. so s18000rpm please help me..as i have not applied any mods before so please give me some sequential instructions..
i want to apply the train mods.please tell me which train mod is good.and how to apply it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

date her,as simple as that,wear the gimp suit and "play a game" with her.
If you are not "good enough" take her for a date and KILL herThat will also get you the keycard but you will miss the "game"


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^i guess you havent TURNED OFF Hot Coffee mod

btw Johnny dude, i gave the link for the Train mods, so d/l them & i'll tel you Step By Step Instruction for Installing them, tonight.

i'm in Sify iWay rit now, so i cant help u now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^I installed it EVEN BEFORE I ran gtasa.exe for the first time and will never remove it
It is a must for a "complete gta experience"


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

which one you installed, the Main.Scm  or the turn it ON & OFF using ".exe" file.  (sanga + HotCoffee mod)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

The off and on one.
There is a file named sacensor.exe in the game directory.Through it censorship can be toggled on and off.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

yeah, thats wat i also hav, i need it sometimes to turn OFF tat thing

but its SAVE GAME specific.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

i will be waiting for your reply s18000rpm.


----------



## uzair (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Have you guys checked this one...
Good one....Worth a watch

*youtube.com/watch?v=jF-kELmmvgA


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Lol nice video


----------



## quan chi (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

hey s18000rpm please post the procedure of applying mods.


----------



## Sanchit (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I always play GTA-SA with GTA-SA Control Center on which allows me to do almost anything. It should also have the capability of winning the current mission being played.Do you know how to win the mission being played without actually playing it?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*Installing MODS in GTA San Andreas*

example. Train MOD RS3 Union Pacific
*img127.imageshack.us/img127/6214/rs3unionpacificgtaworldsx2.th.jpg

=>In *IMG Tool*, goto - File->Open->(locate) gta3.img (frm GTA SA/ Models folder)
=>Search for "*streak.txd*" (use the *Edit->Find* command)
=>after selecting that file (streak.txd), goto - *Commands->Extract*, & save the file in a safe folder (GTA Originals ).
=>Now again goto *Commands->Delete*
=>Repeat the same steps for *streaks.dff.

=>now after deleting these files, goto - Commands->Add, locate the new .txd & .dff files (load them one by one).

=>Now follow the simple steps for Editing "Handling, Collision,...data" with NotePad from the "README" file attached with the mod.

==>Congratulations, you've successfully installed the MOD

any more doubts, feel free to ask*


----------



## quan chi (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

thanks for the reply.well has anyone finished the driving school missions. what happens after you complete the driving school missions.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^You unlock hotknife(or similar name)car if you get gold in all of the missions.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^You unlock hotknife(or similar name)car if you get gold in all of the missions.


well i have also found from a gta site that you get zero car stealing mission after you complete the yay ka boom boom mission and driving school mission.  .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^Nope.(Which was yay ka boom boom mission,I forgot that)


----------



## quan chi (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Nope.(Which was yay ka boom boom mission,I forgot that)



well please refer here. *www.gtasanandreas.net/walkthrough/sanfierro.php#zeroingin


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Oh yeah now I remember,Cj has to get some cool cars from some 2-3 people.The Steal cars mission is hence divided in 3 parts.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

one of my Favorite Missions, Driving Around with Ceaser Dood,


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

My favorite missions are those involving Maccer and Catalina(she is a b*t*h)


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

which mission do we do with Maccer.

i  really hated tat B1tch Catalina both in GTA3 & SA. man she screams, if you know wat i meant


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I mean all the missions in which Maccer's "activity" is shown

Catalina:EAT MY S***
            DRINK MY P**S


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

oooo somebody really hates Catalina & still like their Missions

may we know why


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Catalina:How was it
Cj Unique!!!
__________
Btw. Why was she screaming "FAAASTER HARDDDER DEEEEPEEER AAAAHHH"
in that cutscene


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

coz they were playin  "mini Game" (which you play)

dood, you should Listen carefully in tat CutScene, she beats the crap out of CJ & makes him Make Love with her


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Yeah It gives her "kicks"


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

have you guys ever tried to Attach the Ladder/Staircase & the Luggage Trailors (in Airport) to the Tractor Trailer???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Nope,What happens


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

nothing, u just get a BIG Train of Luggage Carrier Trailor, thats all


----------



## quan chi (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> nothing, u just get a BIG Train of Luggage Carrier Trailor, thats all


hey s18000rpm.the same thing happened which you have posted afore.  as i was dating densie  after getting out of the resturant it said your another girlfriend(millie or something like that) has spotted you.but i couldnt escape and my car collided with hers and the date got over..well  i had applied the hot coffee mod at that time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^unlucky guy


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Welcome to *2 Timers Club*

so is the mod workin properly.??


----------



## quan chi (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Welcome to *2 Timers Club*
> 
> so is the mod workin properly.??


yeah the train mod worked fine..hey i am having problem in bike school where you have to do a stoppie.(the front wheel balance stop).i just stop or fall off before two cones.has anyone completed it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Its easy when you are on the front wheel keep W and forward button pressed


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

yeah,  speed up to the Braking Zone, Brake & keep the "Camera Up" key pressed.
__________
One more  tut for Installing BMW Car mod

for example if you want to install 2002 BMW 760i.
first read the readme file, in our case, this BMW replaces GreenWood Car (CJ's bro Sweets car).
=>so open img tool->locate "gta3.img" (GTA San Andreas\Models).

=>in IMG Tool, goto- Edit->find-type "greenwoo" ->find. 

=>goto->> *Commands->Extract* the files->> "*greenwoo.dff & greenwoo.txd* to your prefered folder. (this is ur backup of original).

=>after extracting them, again select those two files in IMG Tool & goto->>*Commands->Delete* (delete the two files, i.e. greenwoo.dff & greenwoo.txd)

==>now goto->> *Commands->add*, a window pops up, now select the new(mod) greenwoo.dff & greenwoo.txd. (one by one).
now IMG tool work is done.
=>goto GTA San Andreas\Data folder & open "Handling.cfg" , "vehicles.ide", "Carmods.dat", "Carcols.dat" with *notepad*.

modify the data as provided in the readme 

*but make a back up of DATA folder first, if possible make a backup of "gta3.img" file too (900MB file)*


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I am having real hard time getting silver (leave alone a gold) in alley oop -  car school mission. any tips?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

alley oop. give me a bit detail on wat we do in it.

i forgotto these missions, coz i dont hav gta installed rit now (its been 1 month withot it )


----------



## quan chi (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

hmmm...well how many taxi missions you have to complete to get nitros at all cars.i have completed 13.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^50
__________
refer this->*www.gtasanandreas.net/checklist/

& this walkthrough->*www.gtasanandreas.net/walkthrough/

& this Odd Missions Walkthrough->*www.gtasanandreas.net/oddjobs/


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> I am having real hard time getting silver (leave alone a gold) in alley oop -  car school mission. any tips?


now i remember...

*Alley Oop*
Do a barrel roll in mid air and land it perfectly.

Do this - While in the air, release the accelerate button and move the left analog stick (if using GamePad) *or* "Rotate Camera Left" Key to adjust the car's pitch.

During landing you can also use the "Rotate Camera Right" Key to straighten the Car.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> now i remember...
> 
> *Alley Oop*
> Do a barrel roll in mid air and land it perfectly.
> ...


this is the only mission where i got gold.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Driving school is the only one in which i dont have gold in all rest were easy but this driving thing is driving me crazy.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

how to get gold in 360 and 180 degree missions in bike school.i have got gold in all except these two missions.

btw have you heard the conversations between the chopper cops who follows you when you get a 3 star rating.they really make some funny comments.
like first cop: 'hey i can see my house from here'
     second cop: 'shut up you...'


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

for 360 - first lean forward & --> then turn your bike's handle (left or right) -->now push "Accelerate key"

if you stand in the footpath, some peds will make some funny comments on you, like if you dont change CJ's clothes for 3-5 game days, then the Hot Ladies  will OOOwweeee you smell like...


----------



## quan chi (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

now if a cop chases you in one star rating then go and stand on the hood of the car and then listen to the cops comments.he will sometime say please stop running i am a social worker in uniform..
btw have you seen the flying train in the mission snail trail.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

the Flying train is a Train MOD glitch dude, you can notice it when you're driving it too


----------



## quan chi (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

hmmmm...what reward do you get when you get gold in all the bike school missions.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Fcr 4008)


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

the *Valentino Rossi* Easter Egg Bike, the bike's number-> *46* 
__________
*Picture GAME*

Guess where this Grave Is
*img85.imageshack.us/img85/3824/105003390er3.th.jpg - *img520.imageshack.us/img520/9155/105022250jr7.th.jpg - *img85.imageshack.us/img85/5276/105024531kp1.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I will find it after I have read today's the sun


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> hmmmm...what reward do you get when you get gold in all the bike school missions.


U get NRG 500.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> the *Valentino Rossi* Easter Egg Bike, the bike's number-> *46*
> __________
> *Picture GAME*
> 
> ...



i think this is the mass grave near snake farm.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

We have a WINNER

now you post a pic & play


----------



## quan chi (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> We have a WINNER
> 
> now you post a pic & play



THANK YOU.
__________
guess these.
*aycu39.webshots.com/image/11558/2001940803903297054_th.jpg *aycu22.webshots.com/image/11341/2001984482322134848_th.jpg *aycu31.webshots.com/image/8550/2001929979418149336_th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

hey dude, c'mon now these are very easy ones, give some tough ones

this the San Fierro Railway Station.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

O f*** Is the first round finished


----------



## quan chi (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*


__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> hey dude, c'mon now these are very easy ones, give some tough ones
> 
> this the San Fierro Railway Station.



you won.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Guess Where's this Building in Los Santos.

*img76.imageshack.us/img76/8412/gallery103av9.th.jpg - *img76.imageshack.us/img76/9749/gallery105yu2.th.jpg


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Guess Where's this Building.
> 
> *img76.imageshack.us/img76/8412/gallery103av9.th.jpg - *img76.imageshack.us/img76/9749/gallery105yu2.th.jpg



Los Santos?.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

it IS in Los Santos, but where in the Map - location.

ok edited the post


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Rodeo 8)


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

We have a new WINNER


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> We have a new WINNER



Where is the prize to give to vimal?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Just send the prize to my rep box(+ rep box that is)8)8)


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Ok, whoever wins gets a rep

hows that, do u think i'll get into trouble for this rule


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^No


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*GUYS JOIN us (Vimal & me) in GTA SA Multiplayer*

currently playing

Server-> i'm in *XII.Public | Battle of LS | Gservers.nl* 

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/6325/samp1hk4.th.jpg

meet me in *San Andreas Crusader* mission


no lag no @$#@, but dont use cheats, evry minute one guy was gettin caught.

i'm using same user name


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *GUYS JOIN us (Vimal & me) in GTA SA Multiplayer*
> 
> currently playing
> 
> ...



Yea. i love to play with you. Sadly i removed all the games from my comp. To conserve the HDD space.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

install again dude (without Radio)

we're havin loads of FUN


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Its chaos out there


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

the game crashes after sumtime


rit now i've to go out, will be back there in 2hours

i'll inform u when i go thr


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

ill be there at 11 then


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

ok deal


btw dude i found this-

G 	Allows you to enter a car as a passenger 
H 	Allows you to shoot while passenger (with an SMG)

found it here *wiki.sa-mp.com/wiki/Getting_Started#Game_Commands (u provided the link )


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

 i didn't read that


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

i too didnt read it.

lets go full mental @  11pm then


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

anybody wanna play gta mp 
download this
*www.sa-mp.com/files/browser-fix-01b.zip
and extract this in gta SA folder..
this is the help
*wiki.sa-mp.com/wiki/Getting_Started


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> anybody wanna play gta mp
> download this
> *www.sa-mp.com/files/browser-fix-01b.zip
> and extract this in gta SA folder..
> ...


 apply that "browser-fix" after installing this-> GTA :: SA-MP 0.1b


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Picture Game

Guess where this bike is found parked.

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/2893/gallery29dk5.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*reply for Picture Contest #4*

bike=> in Los Santos Multi-Stroey Parking lot  

near Los Florres (near Beach)

i usually go there to take this bike in LS


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

damn I missed this contest also


----------



## quan chi (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

hmm..how you get that bike.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

wat
_____________

Jhonny dude, lets play GTA Online

read the above posts on how to install it

btw which Internet Plan you are using???

Vimal & i are havin a kinda fun there


----------



## quan chi (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> wat
> _____________
> 
> Jhonny dude, lets play GTA Online
> ...



well i want to join you but i am a dial up user.dont know if i will get connected or not but will still give a try.well what extra can we do in multiplayer mode.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

nothing, just going beserk killing anyone, drive any car...

& main fun is in some servers - there's a game in which you can play as cop & capture criminals (other members), who do illegal racing.....or just do as Officer Tenpnny did to CJ - arrest innocents


----------



## quan chi (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

well are you in that server only which you have mentioned.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

ya, but havent played as cop yet., but got busted several times, i'll upload sum pics


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Try the novocaine server now,it has gangs(grove street,LSvagos,Ballas,Pilots,Cops,Army)and no crashes+smooth gameplay


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Anyone here has done 100% completion ??
I am going for it - till now 57.75%


----------



## quan chi (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

this server is good come and join here please.

*aycu19.webshots.com/image/10258/2000114736240980770_rs.jpg


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> this server is good come and join here please.
> 
> *aycu19.webshots.com/image/10258/2000114736240980770_rs.jpg



What do you guys do there actually?. Do you shoot, shoot and more shooting or other things?.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Come to official servers.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

jhonyy dude, tat server has only 12 player = no fun

try the servers which are almost full, like 90/100... or atleast half full


----------



## quan chi (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> jhonyy dude, tat server has only 12 player = no fun
> 
> try the servers which are almost full, like 90/100... or atleast half full



well did you got my messages. which i had send you in your server.sorry i couldnt locate you. i was in tourist mission.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

no dude, u didnt inform me anythin 'bout mp & ur user name.

i'll come there "XII Battle of Los santos" server, its always near full


----------



## quan chi (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> no dude, u didnt inform me anythin 'bout mp & ur user name.
> 
> i'll come there "XII Battle of Los santos" server, its always near full


my user name is same but it will appear quan. well i asked about your location in the chat mode in the game.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

wait for 15 mins:d, i'm uploading sum pics, after i post them , i'll join u

become a cop there


----------



## quan chi (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> wait for 15 mins:d, i'm uploading sum pics, after i post them , i'll join u
> 
> become a cop there



well then you will play the cop mission.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Any one know where to find a Patriot ?


----------



## nerd (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

hi there...
i am struck at biker gangs missions. Could u pl tell me how to fill that chaos meter and get away with it. 
and secondly i couldnt clear the one where the window glasses are to be broken at the mall in 5 mins. Is there a quicker way of doing it.
Pl help. 
Thanx


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

@hemant_mathur, which game you're talking about, VC or SA?

if SA, you can find one in Navy (Port) in San Fierro. & other in Area 69

but if you enter these places you'll get 5 stars (FBI come after you)

@nerd, 
about- *Messing with the Man*
you have to BLOWUP some cars to quicly fill the Chaos Meter

what i usually do- steal some cars & park them on the "Two-Lane" road, then let some traffic build up & NOW start the mission, come out blow-up every thing you see

but be sure to get some ammo, like FlameThrower or Rocket Launcher.

about *Shakedown* Mission, you need lotsa practice my friend.

Tip- First break the glasses in ground floor, then...1st floor. to do this you need to know which shop's windows you've to blow-up.

here's the Shop list
Lower - GASH (6 windows), Tarbrush Cafe (2 windows), music/bookstore (2 windows), jewelry store (3 windows). Upper - GASH (6 windows), and Vinyl Countdown (6 windows)
^Source: Google

here  too you need to have lots of Ammo.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Just get a little gun(uzi,tec9)and run through it


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*www.myspace.com/youngmaylay
CJ's voice. check out his "SA Theme"


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*HOT NEWS*

Rockstar has signed a deal with NaturalMotion to use it's *Euphoria engine in GTA IV.*
(initially R*'s R.A.G.E. was to be used in GTA IV)

NaturalMotion, the award-winning developer of 3D animation technology based on Dynamic Motion Synthesis (DMS), today announced a partnership with Rockstar Games, the world-renowned publishing label, to integrate NaturalMotion's revolutionary euphoria engine into upcoming next-generation Rockstar Games titles. Rockstar's integration of euphoria is well advanced, with today's announcement following several months of close collaboration between the two companies.

Based on NaturalMotion's DMS technology, euphoria uses the processing power of PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 to *simulate the human body and motor nervous system, thus creating fully interactive game characters that act differently every time* (dont even start thinking about HotCoffee). With euphoria, games move away from canned animation, towards a much richer, life-like experience that is unique to the player.

Some exciting news indeed. Stay tuned for more GTA IV news as it rolls in. 

And as always feel free to pass on any news you discover yourself to our staff members.

Source: www.gtagaming.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

YEA MURDER AND HOT COFFEE WILL BE FUN
But will this sh1t ever make to PC


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

as all the MAJOR GTA titles have made it to PC (GTA3, VC, SA), they WILL bring GTA IV to PC's.

after all GTA is more Famous with  PC users.
why- Mods , mods & more mods & ofcourse the Multiplayer capability (thru mod), which has made GTA more FUN & one of the best MP game ever , which has become a BIG reason for Rockstar to release it for PC.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> as all the MAJOR GTA titles have made it to PC (GTA3, VC, SA), they WILL bring GTA IV to PC's.
> 
> after all GTA is more Famous with  PC users.
> why- Mods , mods & more mods & ofcourse the Multiplayer capability (thru mod), which has made GTA more FUN & one of the best MP game ever , which has become a BIG reason for Rockstar to release it for PC.



Let us hope. After the hotcoffee mod it runied the games sales.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> as all the MAJOR GTA titles have made it to PC (GTA3, VC, SA), they WILL bring GTA IV to PC's.
> 
> after all GTA is more Famous with  PC users.
> why- Mods , mods & more mods & ofcourse the Multiplayer capability (thru mod), which has made GTA more FUN & one of the best MP game ever , which has become a BIG reason for Rockstar to release it for PC.


Mod=Hot coffee


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^you cant think of anything else except p0rn-p0rn-p0rn
*
@Thunderbird, the statement in your post is not TOTALLY true
*
HotCoffee is also a reason why GTA SA sold well.
*
people have been *De-grading* their game version from v2 to v1 for Hot-Coffee (& to be able to install*other mods)
__________
anyone want the Funny audios of GTA.

this audio collection has the "Peds Talk",

like when you hit a "Ped" he/she say "watch where you goin", "Punk as$$ B1tch"

Link - *GTA Funny Audios Collection*

size - *1.43MB* - *61 audio files in .wav format*

some audio - "Jacka$$", "i hope you're insured", "get out of my face", "Move your ass"....

nice stuff to add as Ringtone...I already set some for my Punk friends

*Source- No Source*, actually my Game Folder is


----------



## neelakantankk (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Rockstar will release GTA IV for PC. 

Was really saddened to not see GTA:LCS and GTA:VCS for the PC


----------



## hemant_mathur (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I was asking for SA only and thanks for info i got the patriot and also a FBI Rancher.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*cache.kotaku.com/images/2006/07/gta4_london_skies_fake.jpg 

dont worry it's a fake 
kotaku.com/gaming/fake/new-fake-gtaiv-screen-hits-web-186006.php


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> *cache.kotaku.com/images/2006/07/gta4_london_skies_fake.jpg



That is fake. Rockstar did not release any screenshots.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

@W i d e S c r e e N        wat???

why did you post the AGE old FAke GTA4 pic

btw let us have this as a *PICTURE CONTEST* too.

tell me fom which game this map/city is taken from? (the objects like cars are photoshopped)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

um..what Mafia?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

no guessings.
if you are sure, then only answer


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*MAFIA*


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

spiderman 2 / gta iii


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^No guesses


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Actually none

but the theme is from Mafia's city

this is a scale model of Mafia's city


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Mafia was a class game, any new Mafias hittitng stores soon?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

nope.

but a similar type of Game(1940's theme) is going to be released by R*.
its called *L.A.Noire*


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

hail to Rockstar Games!


----------



## quan chi (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

i hate tom clancy.none of its game can be played without graphics card.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



> i hate tom clancy.none of its game can be played without graphics card


 

hey but all games are WOW...man ... all games are so great ..


----------



## nerd (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @nerd,
> about- *Messing with the Man*
> you have to BLOWUP some cars to quicly fill the Chaos Meter
> 
> ...



Thanks s18000rpm
Thanks a lot


----------



## quan chi (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> hey but all games are WOW...man ... all games are so great ..



but you cant play the wow games without graphics card.thats why i hate him more


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Because of WOW games I love GFX cards


----------



## quan chi (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Because of WOW games I love GFX cards



which graphics card do you have.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Geforce 6600  bought 2 years ago


----------



## quan chi (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Geforce 6600  bought 2 years ago



well how's 7300gt and what will it cost now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Why dont you wait for dx10 cards,I am waiting for them


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

muhahaw

i'm getting 8600 Ultra/GT.

man i'll be saving lot of cash if i get it from USA, with the saved money i can buy a 2GB RAM


----------



## quan chi (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Why dont you wait for dx10 cards,I am waiting for them


well i think dx10 cards has already been arrived.in chip magazine they had given review for the dx10 cards few months ago.and they cost too much.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

how would it be, if *GTA-3 gangs* *smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_27.gif  sang *smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/rap.gif this song *"How am I Supposed To Live Without You"* with "*Michael Bolton*". 




*WARNING*::: This audio contains use of explicit language.*smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/a0/peace.gif*smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/s/diablo.gif


Download link => Michael Bolton feat GTA - How Am I Supposed To Live Without You
Duration- 1min; 37seconds
File Size : *1.62MB*
Format  : MP3


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

GTA4 Trailer to hit internet after 26 days , clock is ticking on the rockstar official site  .


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Still not confirmed for pc yet . and after the last title the huge loss that rockstar suffered.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*SECOND POST UPDATED.PLEASE VIEW THAT BEFORE CONTINUING.*


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> *SECOND POST UPDATED.PLEASE VIEW THAT BEFORE CONTINUING.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

What view that
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=387936&postcount=2


----------



## shantanu (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

hey SPYWARE what r u saying....
__________
ok but it shows in my system that its Ao rated (adults only)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

But this thread is "just" M rated.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Guys i am stuck in stadium - Blood ring .. mission. Any tips?


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Is their anything after San Andreas?


----------



## quan chi (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

in the blood ring mission just try to reach  the ring in less time

i hate tom clancy.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

@Hemant

what you need- 
-1. Luck. 
-2. Lots of Patience. 
-3. Lots of Practice. 


its really a frustrating mission, no special tips.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> what you need-
> -1. Luck.
> -2. Lots of Patience.
> -3. Lots of Practice.
> ...



join me for hate tom clancy campaign.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

dude what are you talking about?? 

i was answerin Hemant's query.

[i edited the post now]


----------



## quan chi (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

well then read my post in pg25.
 hmmm.... lets bug that ea thread.enough bugging in rockstar games


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*GTA4 PC Version*

There is currently no official word on a PC version of GTA4, though it is highly expected. The PC versions of GTA3, Vice City, and San Andreas all had a period of months before they appeared on the PC, it is hopeful that Rockstar will once again follow the same pattern. *Modifications often being cited as one of the main reasons for purchasing the game for the PC, in addition to better graphics and multiplayer capabilities through 3rd party modifications.*

Our current poll suggests that over half of you are willing to wait for the PC version to come out before you play the game. Though this may be a little biased based on the fact we have thousands of people visiting this site for mods everyday, it's strong evidence that a PC version is sought after by the fans.

Poll Result=>
*I'll wait for the PC version=====53.63% (8345 Votes)*
PS3===================== 29.34% (4566 Votes)
Xbox 360=================17.02% (2649 Votes)


----------



## shantanu (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

yeah its not said for PC till now


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

we know that & we also know that there will eventually be a PC Version of GTA4, which'll be cheaper than those punk Console's version


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

HOT COFFEE FOR PRESIDENT....er..


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *GTA4 PC Version*
> 
> There is currently no official word on a PC version of GTA4, though it is highly expected. The PC versions of GTA3, Vice City, and San Andreas all had a period of months before they appeared on the PC, it is hopeful that Rockstar will once again follow the same pattern. *Modifications often being cited as one of the main reasons for purchasing the game for the PC, in addition to better graphics and multiplayer capabilities through 3rd party modifications.*
> 
> ...



When i saw the blue bolded. I thought it is coming for PC. 

Also maybe GTA 4 will be released somewhere on Septemeber/October 2008.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

It will take them at least a year to get the pc version out. I am thinking of getting a moded x-box 360 for gta only.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

@Thunder, anything is better than Nothing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

:drumroll:s18000rpm is about to start a silly quiz here...A BIG ROUND OF KICK ON ASSES FOR Mr. BMW:drumroll:


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

What???
*Official Spyware*!!!, i should have known


----------



## quan chi (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

well what actually grand theft auto means??literally it dosent make any sense. does it?.or is  it a metaphor.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

you do lot of Stealing, no i'm wrong, all we do is STEAL cars, trucks, cycles...., so....GTA 

tell me who's known as B1tch in GTA SA

[Hint: CJ gets a call from HIM]


----------



## quan chi (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

wow man the mafia graphics are awesome.well for your question i'll pass.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Officer Jimmy Hernandez


----------



## shantanu (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

GTA 4 is launching in OCtuber  (16th OCT) for PS2,3 and XBOX !!!!!! hope you guys know this... its official notice..


----------



## SE><IE (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*www.rockstargames.com/IV/
countdown to trailer. Bloodsuckers !!


----------



## runeet (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I think half the guys here will upgrade their pc to just to play gta 4, i know i am going to.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

How to know which day of the week it's currently in gta sa. I need to do a stadium mission in las venturas and that mission is only available on certain days.
BTW i have completed 90% of the game just 10% more to go.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^Observe it and press tab to see the day of the week.(better if you buy a save house near it)


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

safe house.. is it PROeee


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^"save" house it is calledBecause we save the game there


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

sometimes i just cant stop wondering about GTA4, i just think about  what City they are using, (London will be cool), the Features , Gfx., CARS...
now if there's something i dont wanna miss (playing) before i Die is this GAME, *GTA IV*

wat's you guy's prediction/wishes about what features, missions.....will be in GTA4


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^I WANT HOT COFFEE


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Rockstar will never make Hot Coffee game again


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^Gta should have rewards like "access hot coffee upon 100% completion"


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

i want Rockstar to use new game engine in GTA4


----------



## shantanu (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

according to me . GTA4 should have skating in it , and refueling the cars, real nice babes , AND PLEASE NO HOT COFFEE.. i never understood , how to play using hot coffee and that girl always beated me in that mission of taking away the keycard.... man...

+GFX should be Sm4 DX10  hehe and Bikes should have kick start and cars engines could be turned off manually and we must have our OWN car (which we can take for cleaning and the trunk could keep guns, ) many other features which can fill up the whole page....


----------



## runeet (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

nah gta 4 should put in too many details they should add more story missions, extra curicular missions an all, but reduce that collecting stuff an all, its too frustrating.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> according to me . GTA4 should have skating in it , and refueling the cars, real nice babes , AND PLEASE NO HOT COFFEE.. i never understood , how to play using hot coffee and that girl always beated me in that mission of taking away the keycard.... man...
> 
> +GFX should be Sm4 DX10  hehe and Bikes should have kick start and cars engines could be turned off manually and we must have our OWN car (which we can take for cleaning and the trunk could keep guns, ) many other features which can fill up the whole page....


In the hot coffee missions.When cj goes "in" keep presing forward key.and when he pulls out,press back key 
when you have to spank millie,press shift(or whatever button) when the power bar is near complete


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^i think you are expert in playing hot coffee mod.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I was like shan(Only In hot coffee,I was and still am an expert in millie spank)
s18000rpm gave me some "tips" through which I could succeed in pleasing them


----------



## shantanu (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Great buddy !!! i think i need more practice in that .. she kicked me again... man,,


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Dont TAP the keys HOLD them


----------



## shantanu (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

ok yeah i was tapping man thanx buddy !!!
__________
hey man your balls are increasing day by day  what you are eating..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^Reps(VALID)


----------



## shantanu (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

yeah yeah yeah ... VALID.. resp only.. thinking opposite


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 9, 2007)

*PS3 Not Enough for GTA IV*



> Phil Harrison offers one reason why new GTA isn't a PS3 exclusive.
> March 8, 2007 - Speaking at a Sony bloggers' pow wow, Phil Harrison offered a very candid response to concerns that PS3 doesn't have enough third-party exclusives. When asked if it was concerning that a game such as Grand Theft Auto IV was being released simultaneously on PS3 and Xbox 360, Harrison did not appear worried.
> 
> He stressed that third-party exclusives would come in good time. The newly-announced PlayStation Edge toolset is expected to help ease development for PS3, particularly for cross-platform titles. Titles using PS Edge could come as early as this fall, because the tools are "simple to implement."
> ...




link


I all honesty this sounds like damage control. The main GTA fanbase lies in the PS Brand. It's that "dallying" they did.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

side missions like Transporting some people from one place to oher wud be fantastic, missions from like in the Movie "Transporter"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

We already have Taxi driver sh1t


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

not that kind of thing, missions in which we have to save the guy from MOB or Cop (after him) & transport him safely to his destination(airport or port...)


----------



## hemant_mathur (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> not that kind of thing, missions in which we have to save the guy from MOB or Cop (after him) & transport him safely to his destination(airport or port...)



Reminds me of a Mafia mission (i think the starting mission).


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> side missions like Transporting some people from one place to oher wud be fantastic, missions from like in the Movie "Transporter"



The Wheelman is coming. It is full of that type of mission.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

{ E D I T }


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> i want Rockstar to use new game engine in GTA4


 
GTA4 will be using the latest game engine from R*, RAGE (Rockstar Advanced Game Engine).

I am eagerly waiting for the trailer to be released. All the trailers and cinematics are always made in-game for the GTA series, so tha trailer will be our first real peek into what the next gen GTA will be like.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^You can change your avatar and user title now


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

That would be a bit too soon....I just might have to hit the hibernate button again. I am not touching it until I am sure that I am back for good.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> GTA4 will be using the latest game engine from R*, RAGE (Rockstar Advanced Game Engine).
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for the trailer to be released. All the trailers and cinematics are always made in-game for the GTA series, so tha trailer will be our first real peek into what the next gen GTA will be like.


 NO its not RAGE as planned, they've changed to other Game Engine.



> *GTA IV To Use NaturalMotion's euphoria Engine*
> 
> The news comes after it was announced that Rockstar Games became the second licensee to utilise NaturalMotion's euphoria technology. A short excerpt from the press release spells out the facts:
> 
> ...


Source:: the gta place


[note:: LA Noire is very similar to Mafia  ]


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

From what I can infer, RAGE is still there in GTA4...its too late for the game to be moving on to a new engine. What NaturalMotion will be providing is a third party physics engine like Havoc, only this will be more advanced.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

@s18000rpm :- They are using RAGE engine and euphoria Engine is mostly used for emotion like smile, anger, cry and so on. It a emotion engine which can be used with RAGE.

Btw :- Why do you sing LA Noire?. It is not at all coming for pc.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Wow Rage Engine

then it will looks like this


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Nope its not a combo engine for GTA4 ,its either RAGE or Euphoria

but EXPECT Euphoria Engine in PC release, a BIG advantage for PC users over Console'rs - a advanced game (same title)


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

It can be both engine. Using two engine is possible


----------



## hemant_mathur (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I need help in few missions :-
1) The last trucker mission in which you have to take the truck to las venturas and have 4 star wanted level. Any tips on how do to it ?? I take the railway tracks but always get blown up near las venturas.

2) NRG 500 challange in the docks near the import\export crane :- How do i get the checkpoints which hang in the air .. i never manage to get them (my bike skill is 100%).

3) Cock 2 triathlons :- I am using the space bar to swim but still every one remains ahead of me while swimming. How do i swim faster ? (my stamina is max).


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Help for 1st point=> *Last Truck Mission*

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/651/maprc7.th.jpg

just get on the Railway Track, drive on the "Right side" Track (as train will pass thru the other ), now *Dont EVER GET OFF the Tracks*, if you do, then you'll be blown, when you are in *Los Santos*, just drive on, the cops will shoot, even the Heli-Copter will shoot, but very less Damage is caused.

When you reach Las Venturas, be careful, as one or two Cop cars get into the Track & try to disconnect the Trailor., just Follow on the track & reach the destination.

in the whole LONG Journey *Dont EVER GET OFF the Tracks*, if you do, then Cops will Spawn near the Track & Shoot at you.

2. NRG
you'll need to control the Bike while in Air.
to duck or elevate in Air, *Apply Brakes & press the respective "Camera Up/Down" "Key".*

3. Triathlon
i use "Shift" (sprint key), dont worry, those other guys will get infront of you, but once you reach the Land, get the Bike & Peddle faster (tap "Forward/accelerator Key"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

about 3rd the best point to take lead is coming out of water,the other guys are real slow in that.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

i actually had to play tht Truck Mission again to devise the best possible route.

first time== i was blown in no time, as i took the Highway route

second time==, i took my route (railway tracks) & got my Trailor disconnected 3 times inside the Tunnel  (two times by the Train)

third time== i drove really carefully , as the trailor gets UNSTABLE on tracks, so had to drive a bit slower, & this time i was able to finish the mission with less problemo from Cops


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> Great buddy !!! i think i need more practice in that .. she kicked me again... man,,



Where did she kick you?. If it was there. It will be very painful.


----------



## nerd (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Hi frnds

I am struck again. Its GTA VC. I have bought the film studio and completed starting missions now I have to put on flyers. How do I do that? I have been given a boat and flyers seem to be on land.
Pl help
Second is in bikers gang mission there is a limo which if slows down will blow up. No matter what I couldnt maintain its speed. Any suggestions?

Thirdly how can I ascertain how much % of game has been completed?

Now my view on GTA 4. I think there should be more strategy part in it. Like if you acquire a gang or property then you could be able to leverage it do neutralise others. 
It would be cool if I could just hang around and others do the dirty work for me.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I am about to get 100% in GTA SA. Currently at 96.79%. Only a few flying missions left. Check out my stats at *www.thegtaplace.com/sastats/index.php?user=hemant_mathur


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				nerd said:
			
		

> Hi frnds
> 
> I am struck again. Its GTA VC. I have bought the film studio and completed starting missions now I have to put on flyers. How do I do that? I have been given a boat and flyers seem to be on land.
> Pl help


I've no idea of this mission (forgot), do you have to spread The POSTERs around Vice City???

if yes then they give you a Sea Plane





> Second is in bikers gang mission there is a limo which if slows down will blow up. No matter what I couldnt maintain its speed. Any suggestions?


Drive into the HighWay & dont OVERSPEED, just keep medium speed (tap the acc. button) & the mision will get finished just when you enter the Port.
*img78.imageshack.us/img78/86/gtavcrobberymapny4.th.jpg

(follow the Blue line path )




> Thirdly how can I ascertain how much % of game has been completed?


Game Menu(pause menu)-> Stats Page 



> Now my view on GTA 4. I think there should be more strategy part in it. Like if you acquire a gang or property then you could be able to leverage it do neutralise others.
> It would be cool if I could just hang around and others do the dirty work for me.


 nice idea, but it'll get boring if we dont anything
__________
*GTA IV for PC* ???
What do you think???



IMO, GTA IV will come for PC too.


********************

about no GTA PC release since GTA SA-

were those games (GTA LCS,VCS) released for XBoX360 ???  NO!  

Why??

because "Sony" bought the License for those games for its PSP, later they released it for PS2  (Greedy Sony  )


So PC release of GTA IV is a POSSIBLITY.*www.gtaforums.com/html//emoticons/rahkstar2.gif


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

He says he has been given a boat. By any chance is he is reffering to the sea-plane that is found floating at the back of the studio?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

thats my doubt too


----------



## nerd (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

thanx s18000rpm for the help


Yes I was indeed refering to sea plane, does it fly too? and how?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

yup the Sea Plane flies.

use the acc. key for Power (forward), Num. Pad-> *4 & 6 to steer left & right*, *8 & 2 for up & down.*

you'll need some practice in flying before doing that mission.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Its difficult to drop porn posters between tall buildings


----------



## hemant_mathur (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

That mission requires some practice.

I have reached 99.47% just one thing left (vigilant level 12). Any tips for that ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^Get a fighter helicopter and play vigilant


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*pnmedia.gamespy.com/planetgrandtheftauto.gamespy.com/images/articles/houserlost/houserlogo.jpg

[click the image to read the article]


----------



## hemant_mathur (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I have read the interview .. it's quite interesting.
I have completed gta sa 100%. If any one wants my save game files then tell me. I still haven't done 100% with any girlfriend.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*A chance that GTAIV could be cancelled for legal reasons. *


> By Emma Boyes, GameSpot UK Posted Mar 19, 2007 5:10 am MT
> 
> The publisher is likely seeking to prevent a protracted legal battle to get its upcoming titles Grand Theft Auto IV and Manhunt 2 released, and to prevent Thompson from seeking injunctions against the games.
> 
> ...


 source
Watch that space for updates!


----------



## shantanu (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

its good thats it MAYBE ,,


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

No man GTA is my fav. game


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Thompson-"MWAHAHAHAH"
Gta fan- "No man GTA is my fav. game "


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

posted @ 6:50pm

he cant do much damage, coz he's already failed once over the Sony Exclusive R*'s "Bully".

& this time its a BIG game we're talkin of here, NO WAY GTA4 will get cancelled.

___________________________
*GTA IV Trailer* 

Releasing on *GMT = Thursday 29th March @ 10PM*

in *Indian Std. Time -Friday 30th March @ 3:30am*
__________
Hydra Fans, watch this *sjl-static5.sjl.youtube.com/vi/aEAHY2_Xjxg/2.jpg *Hydra Stunt Video*

(click the pic to watch the video)


----------



## hemant_mathur (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Awesome stunts .. btw which song is that in the background ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*2 days, 7 hours, 23 minutes left, for GTA 4 Trailer*


*img338.imageshack.us/img338/8733/iv31024al3.th.png



Download - 1024x768 , 1280x960


source : GTA IV Desktop Background


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^Lol.You will be asleep by 3:30.Good,less crowd

(601st spam post in this thread)


----------



## SE><IE (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

oooo!!!! some GTA IV discussions going on here eh?

Just 2 days to go w00t \o/

btw, can anyone upload a GTA:SA saved game for me. My saved games got corrupted after I messed up with my HDDs. 
I was on the stowaway mission. Didn't clear it though. and was after michelle to get the key. "key to her heart"
Can anyone give me the saved games please 
err.. umm... no cheats please.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

@Vimal, nope, i'll be awake at 3:30am

no one knows how BIG (in MB) the Trailer wud be, the R* servers will CRASH if they dont host the trailer in 100s of other fansite's servers


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I don't think we will be able to watch with our crap speeds


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				SE><IE said:
			
		

> btw, can anyone upload a GTA:SA saved game for me. My saved games got corrupted after I messed up with my HDDs.
> I was on the stowaway mission. Didn't clear it though. and was after michelle to get the key. "key to her heart"
> Can anyone give me the saved games please
> err.. umm... no cheats please.




Save File 62: Stowaway

Source:: Save Files - All Storyline Missions @ GTA Forums


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*vladimir.skach.cz/sanandreas/
see the order of the missions.
Source:I googled it when I fked my savefiles


----------



## SE><IE (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Yeehaw!! It worked 

Albeit CJ is fat this time


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Latest Rumour

GTA IV's main charachter is a *Undercover Cop* 


Source : INFORMATION ON GTAIV


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

another rumor-Main guy is a gay and there is gay hotcoffee in the game too
(source:me)


----------



## hemant_mathur (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Stop the rumours man .. just a few days more for trailer to be out. I hope it's a biiiiiiiiig trailer.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

but i'm 99% sure, that the Trailer will not give Info on GTA4 characters (roles...), just some New GamePlay Features, small glimpse of the City, Cars, peds...if simply put, showing the power of the RAGE Graphics Engine & some new Gameplay features.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^Right.It would be more of a teaser

Damn:Why am I concerned about it,I ain't got no ps3 or xbox360


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*www.gta4.net/trailer/index.php will also be postin' the tralier 
a Q'n: as that " norie" game has the trailers to please all displays would it be wrong to say the same about GTA IV?
0--0--0
that's the first time i wrote that name...very excited VERY excited....


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> but i'm 99% sure, that the Trailer will not give Info on GTA4 characters (roles...), just some New GamePlay Features, small glimpse of the City, Cars, peds...if simply put, showing the power of the RAGE Graphics Engine & some new Gameplay features.



I bet it will not be long ,and will just show glimpse of the different locations made in the city (with cool bckground music) . No "gameplay" will be shown , although different character models will be shown in some scripted action. They will not explain any new features in the trailer either, but new vehicle type can be shown while showing of the part of city in the trailer. All the trailer stuffe will 'not' be pre-rendered, all real time .

These are my predictions , lets se how many of them come right.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^That reminds me of the first SA trailer I had seen
Barbers cutting hair..Gangsta guys talking etc. with the SA starting music


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



> In 1 day and then some hours the GTA IV trailer will be revealed. According to the drastic rise in activity at our GTA4 forums, this is an event the fans are eagerly awaiting. If you're planning on staying up on Thursday night (or Friday morning if you're east of Europe) to see the trailer the moment it is revealed, you might end up experiencing some difficulties trying to access Rockstar's official website, simply because there will be so many people trying to see it.
> 
> In light of this, we'll try to have the trailer up as fast as possible after release on our own GTA 4 trailer page. We'll provide a high-resolution streaming version of the trailer, as well as download links. *A torrent file of the trailer will also be available* (for those that are in favour of peer-to-peer distribution methods)...more




Source:: GTA4.net NEWS

Now thats(torrent) a relief 

__________________________________________



> This October it will be *three years since* the release of *GTA San Andreas*, a game *that sold much more than both Liberty City Stories and Vice City Stories together*. With this, it's almost unimaginable how well GTA IV will be selling. The first trailer for the game will be releasing next week on March 29.


Source:: www.gtavicecitystories.com
so are we going to see GTA LCS, VCS on PC too. 
as everybody wants Mo' Money, so does R*, if those games come on PC, (atleast VCS), it'd be really good time-pass (for us) till GTA4 comes to PC.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

I want tommy verciti back in GTA IV.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

the past GTA charachters(Claude, Tommy, CJ...) WILL NOT COME BACK in GTA IV.

because GTA IV is a beginning of a NEW STORY.

Claude, Kent Paul, Rosenberg came in GTA SA, coz GTA SA was a Part of GTA3 Trilogy. 

GTA SA Trailers. (prior game release)

GTA SA Trailer 2


Expect GTA IV's to more AWESOME.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Yeah awesome,as it will be for PISS3 and XSH!T360


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

was GTA SA CONFIRMED for a PC RELEASE  *screaming*

NO!!!

but GTA SA made it to PC in about ~1 year time 

same will happen to GTA IV, coz there is no WAY R* will ever make up the Investment it has made on GTA IV with just selling it on three Consoles.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

How about we buy a xbox360?
Download
Burn
Play


----------



## hemant_mathur (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

PISS3 and XSH!T360 ..  Nice names


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Just little over a day left for trailer


----------



## VJ_Lunar (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> PISS3 and XSH!T360 .. Nice names


 
That was almost clever enough for me to laugh. But I didn't.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

That was frustration not humor


----------



## VJ_Lunar (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Well, get used to it! The financial success of the GTA series as of late have been entirely based on how well the console versions do. The PC crowd gets the least amount of treatment, but you should at least be happy that the modding scene will make things interesting for that userbase as they always have (Multi Theft Auto says hi).

No need for console hate, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*sjc-static2.sjc.youtube.com/vi/9TvU8fzwm-M/2.jpg
GTA IV FOOTAGE



Game of the Year 2007 looool

Awesome graphics

Background music's MINDBLOWING



not the official release


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

You will able to download GTA IV Trailer at tomorrow 3:30 AM IST


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

i have slept till 12 to keep me woken up for 3:30


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*MILLIONS OF PEOPLE* with 5-10MBps BB speeds will be accessing the R* & other host sites, do you think that we with our below pathetic 256Kbps speeds will be able to EVEN OPEN R* website. 

just wait for the Torrent File, it would be available at around 4-5AM IST.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^Yup,I will open it
or in 30 mins the pictures of IV will be all over the place

12 to go.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Less 4:30 to go. Hope to catch the torrent in the morning.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

4:16 to go
whoever stays awake for the trailer, do post the download links.

1. www.gta4.net/trailer
2. www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showforum=120
3. www.gtanet.com/chat/ (use IE, no need to register)

you'll find necceassary links from this site (1) & the forum, but if you get other sources, do post 'em


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Whats the hurry guys,watch it tomorrow


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *sjc-static2.sjc.youtube.com/vi/9TvU8fzwm-M/2.jpg
> GTA IV FOOTAGE
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Ok now everyone(except me) be a good boy and sleep like s18


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Ok now everyone(except me) be a good boy and sleep like s18



Ok dada. So that you will get lot of fun and while we sleep and keep thinking about GTA 4?. Haha. That wont happen. Atleast for me. If their is a power cut in my house then iam gone.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

thanks for the link buddies... i will be one of them who will opwn the trailer today....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
And s18 is sleeping with an alarm for 4


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

^^Looool ^008 that is gta2


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Lol it is gta2 (although little differences are there)see the GFX
www.gtanetwork.it/gtaold/pics/screen/gta1_02.jpg

edit: It is GTA2 for GBC to be precise.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

OMG see all the pics in my link


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Btw. here is a pic of gta2 on gameboy color
*www.eurogamer.net/assets/converted/pics/reviews/gta2_gbc/a_med_gta202b.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

But they were great fun,specially gta1.I still have it in my computer(I have the cd of gta2)


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Ok Guys. I will be sleeping now. My head is aching.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 30, 2007)

*GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

A trailer to the brand new GTA.

GTA IV

*www.rockstargames.com/IV/
*www.gta4.net/trailer/index.php


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

ALready going on at gamerz..... buddy????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

The gta thread has been running for ages.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46435


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

no offence but i just wanted "others" to know no problms with topic deletion


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

Where is the trailer on that link?


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

its still 16 mins to go for trailer buddy


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

16 mins to go?Is it new year countdown?


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

JUst like a NEW game count down
i am waiting for it to start online... will post some PICS here too


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

wow i am waiting for it too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Damn server busy


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

server crash?

"The connection has timed out"


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

What happened i cant download?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

Damn

Looks like we have to wait for tomorrow


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

*www.rockstargames.com/IV/trailer/GTAIV_trailer1_640x360w.html

watch it now///


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Not openingI have to wait for torrents.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

it just started ans then DUMP... but it began downloading... there...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

Any torrent working?


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

i am downloading it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

From where?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

First screen shot of the trailer:

*i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/xkostolny/gtascreen.jpg


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

First screen shot of the trailer:

*i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/xkostolny/gtascreen.jpg


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

*www.rockstargames.com/IV/trailer/GTAIV_trailer1_640x360w.html (windows Media)

*www.rockstargames.com/IV/trailer/GTAIV_trailer1_640x360q.html (quicktime)

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/6748/gta4zp0.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

Which city is that?


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

Newyork


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

Ok I am downloading it too.
*www.gta4.net/trailer/gta4_trailer.torrent
46 seeds 1020 peers


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

GameTrailers

67KB/sec for me....damn, its slow but atleast its downloading.

File size is 31.7Mb


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

Thanks dude 
30 KBps for me


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

Awesome! Bloody awesome!! Never seen such a beautiful GTA game before. Location is New York. Main character appears to be a Russian.

"Life is complicated. I killed people, sold people, smuggled people. Perhaps, it will be bit different here!"


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

Deadly slow....


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

look at the those water reflections! 

who give's a F about the city, anyway.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

^^I do,Omg 53% done.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlF6fbIFiCM


 screenshots
*www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=271115


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

The city is Liberty City based on New York. Right in the beginning of the trailer, you get to see a sign with 'L' and 'T' missing out of 'LIBERTY'. Point to note is that even though the water looks dark due to it being a sunset scene, its the best looking water to date in any GTA game.

A church is featured here for a fleeting second that reminds me of the one in GTA3, nestled between some buildings. A long shot of Statue Of Liberty and Empire State building follows. Lighting and shadow effects are mind blowing.

In the end the main character is introduced, standing in a graveyard.

Awesomeness to the power infinity!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

Thats allit was short.

Most probably,this guy is the main character.
*img451.imageshack.us/img451/6083/untitlednc8.th.jpg
1st scene in the trailer
*img376.imageshack.us/img376/7184/untitledjj9.th.jpg

NYSE 
*img363.imageshack.us/img363/6880/untitledtm3.th.jpg
I am alone in new york city.
*img360.imageshack.us/img360/4953/untitledno7.th.jpg

*img363.imageshack.us/img363/4254/untitlednk4.th.jpg
The rollercoaster in the background looks 'useable' 
*img469.imageshack.us/img469/8095/untitledcv7.th.jpg
Kal ho na ho
*img442.imageshack.us/img442/1884/untitledaw3.th.jpg
This pretty much sums up the trailer(except some sky high buildings)


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

looks LAME ASS* to me and I agree that the trailer was TOO SHORT atleast a 2 min+ damn these psycho games rockstar plays..


*=character


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

just ONE city? or NY State?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

Dont know,but since docks were shown,it must be Brooklyn.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

No, I am talking about the ferry terminal. The alphabets there clearly spell Liberty. The "LIBERTEEN" you are talking about is the scene following it. Also note that the ship "Platypus" has Libert City written on it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

^^Noticed it.
Here are some some more screens.
*www.gta4.net/screenshots/index.php


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV trailer*

req to mod 
topic merge


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*

NEW YORK 

@ YouTube

Trailer in HD
GameTrailers.com
MegaShares.com
RockstarGames.com (u might not get this one)

*GTA4 Trailer Torrent*


*img338.imageshack.us/img338/6396/protqs2sb9.th.jpg *img338.imageshack.us/img338/8930/31790034mp4.th.jpg *img108.imageshack.us/img108/8504/95303196re7.th.jpg *img340.imageshack.us/img340/8971/91286166yj3.th.jpg *img74.imageshack.us/img74/7344/81292713fn0.th.jpg*img74.imageshack.us/img74/815/56039093ol4.th.jpg

the Cock's back (cluckin bell)
*img481.imageshack.us/img481/2244/moneyjq6ss2.th.png


I guess we'll be seein our *Snake Without Tounge* as a BIG MAN of Liberty City in GTA IV

________________
its confirmed Liberty City. (not New Liberty...)

see this pic & you can see the LCPD car.
*img481.imageshack.us/img481/1006/30trxwiru0.th.jpg

_________________
i'll get full blown frame by frame pics by 10am


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

I saw the trailer and this is the first time i am impressed by GTA game graphics. 

Good trailer...


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Shot by Shot Analysis @ PlanetGTA


btw what this thread doing in Random News Section


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

This time the game will get 10/10 rating


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Why is this thread in random news section?. It should be in gaming section. 


The game looks like alan wake.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Trailer in HD
> GameTrailers.com



Gametrailers is the best video site  . i saw thre trailer. But why (for the first time) they are not allowing to download the trailer , just streaming can be done .

Edit : Hehe , i somehow managed to get the direct link to the HD 720p vid from gametrailers (downloaded at 234KBps, full speed, GT server is awesome.). Link



			
				ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> "Life is complicated. I killed people, sold people, smuggled people. Perhaps, it will be bit different here!"



When the guy says this(or thinks) , the ship on the dock is shown with Liberty ciry written on it . Means that he smuggled people from/to Liberty,maybe.  

*Perhaps, it will be bit different here!* , means that instead of simply smuggling/selling/killing people , he will hijack others cars, spend some time with whores, do some random races, run over pedestrians with cars, collect secret items , buy properties, etc etc  . Sounds Awesome .

GTA is awesome , and it will be even more awesome if we get a mission in it to drag Jack thomson around the city , tied behind a car (come on just in game, not for real )


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

i m dying to play this game man....  octuber is so far away...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

@s18000rpm screens look awesome.Cant wait for this game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Its ok,I can wait for an year to play this.
The good thing is that it looks to be in the same gta universe as gta3.
Don't forget,no actual gameplay was shown.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

For pc user 2008. I can wait. I have alan wake .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

I am looking forward to Bioshock,more than GTAIV.(after this trailer)


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I am looking forward to *Bioshock*,more than GTAIV.(after this trailer)



Same here . One of the scariest game ever and it is going to rock. . Seriously PC games has many good games coming. It will keep us occupied till gta 4 comes.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Awesome simply awesome.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Bioshock?How is this game?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Bioshock?How is this game?



The game is going to released somewhere on august 2007 for more look here :-  *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bioshock. For people who knows system shock will know this game.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

@thunderbird thanx.Mere type ki game nahi hai yeh.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Watch gamespot's take on the trailer.
*www.gamespot.com/ps3/action/grandtheftauto4/news.html?sid=6168309


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

My Guess is that, the Russian dude is NOT the main charchter , he might be some guy who's gonna rise in LC alongside us. (like CJ's BRO  Sweet).

coz in the GTA SA trailers, we couldnt say for sure who's the main charachter , they showed us CJ, Sweet, Big Smoke...

edited::


> *img151.imageshack.us/img151/466/facele6.jpg ~ *nl.wikigta.org/index.php/Jerkov
> Russian Mafia (symbol: a red star) - They appear in the third area and specialize in contract-killing and gun running. Their car is the Bulwark, a station wagon, which is the most durable gang car in the game (capable of surviving one direct hit from a rocket propelled grenade, hand grenade or Molotov cocktail, if the car is in perfect condition). They can be seen in the seaport areas.* Jerkov is the name of their boss. They use red as a gang color*.


source: gta2 wiki

found it in gtaforums 

*HOT*

*CHILD in GTA IV*


*img63.imageshack.us/img63/313/kidtw4ss7.th.jpg
(click to enlarge & look closely)


*img244.imageshack.us/img244/1067/closerew7.jpg

source: gtaforums


----------



## SE><IE (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Damn! Just 63 seconds


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**



> if u look at the ending he gets off a boat and is going into liberty
> 
> so the intro for the trailer is in liberty but he came from some where
> 
> ...



Whats your take on this

screens

*www.freepicshare.com/images/6/gtaiv_1_thumb.png *www.freepicshare.com/images/6/gtaiv_2_thumb.png *www.freepicshare.com/images/6/gtaiv_3_thumb.png *www.freepicshare.com/images/6/gtaiv_4_thumb.png

from gtaforums.

btw can someone confirm whether the first two pics are nNOT from the new game - "Chernobyl..."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

^^1st and 2nd are screens of Half life 2.(recognised the ship,sky and water in 2nd while first is obvious)3rd and 4th are from trailer.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

The second picture is also from half life 2. It is from Lost Coast.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Thanks for conforming,I haven't played that.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Thanks for conforming,I haven't played that.



Even i did not play it. . I rememeber seeing the picture when the game released.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

yeah i had it in a single cd and it was just a Demonstration of HDR and all, nothing special... its from HL2 LC


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

The title of the thread has been changed to 'Gta 4 discussions'
So,Is talk about GTASA and other versions is now offtopic spam?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV Discussions *GTA IV Trailer Released**

No, I guess not. Maybe I will edit the title to reflect the same.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Thanks,thats much better.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

*Real-world comparison shows stunning level of detail in new GTA

See here :- *www.gamesradar.com/gb/ps3/game/new...releaseId=20060308105930968037&sectionId=1006
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**



> *NewYork Daily News Article gets GTA wrong*
> ___________________________
> *Pols rage as vid game takes shot at city *
> 
> ...



found it in gtaforums


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Halo in Disneyland is a nice line ROFLOL


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

9 GTA IV trailer rumors debunked @ Games Radar


*********************************8


Pruit Igoe from Koyaanisqatsi (used in GTA IV trailer)

the theme Audio used in GTA IV Trailer.

btw the Video theme of that music inspired R* to make a trailer (the fast forwarded part) like that.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Do you agree when I say that consumer psychology has very important role in this ?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

^^I dont get it. What exactly are you reffering to?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**



			
				ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> ^^I dont get it. What exactly are you reffering to?



Same here.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

ctrl & thunder, he meant that how deep we will get Involved in this game.

psychology part = Player = the game charchter's actions = mindless killing/a good citizen in game




			
				W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> Do you agree when I say that consumer psychology has very important role in this ?


 hmm, well then the game might become interesting in a way.

you can be Mr. Good Guy or Bad Guy - your choice. (like in True Crime :NY)


i wud admit that the mindless killing REALLY gets BORING, thats why i dont play too much of GTA now-a-days, just F1 (with Mika & M.S), & CMR05 


GTA4 should bring something different in charachter/gameplay.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

*GTA4 set in 2006*
While vehicles in the first trailer for GTA IV suggests a time period of around ~2005, PatrickW on our forums pointed out something very interesting.

One of the notable landmarks that can be seen in the trailer is the Hearst Tower, which in real life is located at West 57th Street on Eighth Avenue to the south of Central Park. As PatrickW pointed out, this tower was finished in early 2006. Could this be a more clear indication that the game is set around 2006 or beyond? We'll wait for the upcoming preview from Game Informer for more information and bring it to you as soon as possible.

Source : *www.gta4.net/news/3852/gta-iv-set-in-2006-or-beyond/

*First GTA IV Preview Announced*
Quickly on the heels of yesterday's trailer announcement, Game Informer magazine has announced a world exclusive GTA4 preview in their May issue. The may issue will be reaching subscribers next month, and we'll have the information up once we get it.

A few things to bear in mind. Game Informer was the same magazine that had a world exclusive preview of GTA San Andreas (our reporting), way back in June of 2004. That preview was 10 pages long and included a lot of new screenshots. We are expecting nothing less this time around.

Source : *www.gta4.net/news/3847/first-gta-iv-preview-announced/

*img83.imageshack.us/img83/906/gicovertsg3.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

a crack head blames GTA San Andreas for the murder

*img172.imageshack.us/img172/1574/gtaadx1qb1.th.png - *img172.imageshack.us/img172/7968/gta1nj7of1.th.jpg

& people believe this sh1t 



Source - gtaforums


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

 where did u get these?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

oops, forgot to add the source .

post edited


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

"a crack head blames GTA San Andreas for the murder"

yes, blame it all to rockstar.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

So when can we get to see gameplay video or should i wait till october 16?.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> a crack head blames GTA San Andreas for the murder


Jaise GTA SA aane se pehle toh kabhi murder huey hi nahi hai.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

They think a guy was killed cause of gta4. Read here : *www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=271880


----------



## shantanu (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Hemant  i repped you for your answer  (your siggy)  lolz


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**



			
				hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> They think a guy was killed cause of gta4. Read here : *www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=271880


 that forum has degraded so much in the past 1 month, just look at their posts, all are retarded  below 15 year old *******

that forum was once really good place to hang out, but now the GTA4 forum's full of sh1t


so now i'm in *Race Sim Central Forums* more 

only pro racer (games) guys are there.

less of nooby NFS cr@ps, & more on hardcore F1, LFS, RBR....

sorry for offtopic

_________________

*SA Cam Hack v1.2 *

10 New Views, Free-Look mode, Speedometer, Tachometer, etc...

all can be enabled/disabled thru corresponding keys.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**



			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> Hemant  i repped you for your answer  (your siggy)  lolz



Thanx for the reminder .. it's changed now.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

*Online signature campaign for Jack Thompson's disbarment launched*


Please sign, get him banned.


Petition Link

Source: gta forums


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Has if that will do anything.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

time-pass


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Real life GTA trailer , nice effort

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYPYjq8ZUzo&eurl=*ps3.qj.net/


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

some in-depth pics at gtaforums 

 click here

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/160/gta1yz7.jpg *img172.imageshack.us/img172/552/gta9vs5.jpg


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Fu*king Amazing!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

OPM GTA IV Preview Coming Soon

Yesterday, one of the users at our forums informed us that the upcoming issue of Official PlayStation Magazine (OPM) will have a massive feature on GTA IV, which will go on sale in the United Kingdom on May 2nd.

We contacted OPM's editor Tim Clark to clarify that this is not simply a feature on last week's trailer, and he confirmed that we can expect to see brand new exclusive GTA 4 screenshots and info, so if you are able to find this magazine in your area, be sure to pick it up. Stay tuned as GTA4.net will provide a summary of the preview and a roundup of all the new details as soon as we get our hands on it.

Source : *www.gta4.net/news/index.php


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

*img86.imageshack.us/img86/9954/gtaivscreencap34vs5.jpg
*img299.imageshack.us/img299/2417/gtaivscreencaprc1.jpg
*img136.imageshack.us/img136/5956/gtaivscreencap37gk9.jpg

source

2nd & third look real 

what do you guys think ? *smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Thinking/thinking-022.gif

or is it the same old shiiiii* - fake *smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Thinking/thinking-009.GIF


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> what do you guys think ? *smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Thinking/thinking-022.gif
> 
> or is it the same old shiiiii* - fake *smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Thinking/thinking-009.GIF



I think they are fake for the simple reason that if official screenshots were released , the internet wud have exploded again


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Look fake to me.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

the last pic looks pretty real, but yeah it cant be real stuff for the reason tarey gave.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

All are fake.

*img86.imageshack.us/img86/9954/gtaivscreencap34vs5.jpg


*z.about.com/d/compsimgames/1/7/m/t/1/Ship_Simulator_2006_NY_Harbour_2.jpg
[highlight]This one is from Ship simulator 2006[/highlight]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*img299.imageshack.us/img299/2417/gtaivscreencaprc1.jpg

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/6224/kehte4.jpg
[highlight]Thats Splinter Cell Double Agent [/highlight]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*img136.imageshack.us/img136/5956/gtaivscreencap37gk9.jpg

 
[highlight]I think somebody googled this pic and edited with Photoshop  [/highlight]


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

^^ lol


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

ohhh man, now only i see why GTA IV seems so exciting to me, even tho i'm "PC only guy" , coz its gonna be launched on Birthday   (17th October)


----------



## shantanu (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Happy birthday in advance S18000   lol


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

*Full Summary of the Preview*

The protagonist's name is Niko Bellic - an Eastern European immigrant who has come to Liberty City to live the "American Dream." The game is set in Liberty City in 2007, but it is bigger than the Liberty City we saw in GTA III.

The GTA 4 equivalent of the Statue of Liberty is called the Statue of Happiness, and DUMBO (Down Under the Manhattan Bridge Overpass) is known as BOABO (Beneath the Offramp of the Algonquin Bridge Overpass).


In Grand Theft Auto IV, Rockstar have recreated 4 of the 5 boroughs in New York, as well as part of New Jersey. Broker is the GTA IV equivalent of Brooklyn, Manhattan is now called Algonquin, Queens is now Dukes, the Bronx is Bohan, and New Jersey is Alderney. The map is smaller than San Andreas, but considerably more detailed. No countryside or desert, we are led to believe.

Pedestrians are far more realistic in GTAIV than in previous GTA games - they sit on benches, smoke cigarettes, read books and generally act like any real pedestrian would in the middle of a street.

The screenshots in the preview are not representative of the final quality of the graphics, Rockstar insist. The game will only look better as the release draws closer..

Niko was persuaded to move to Liberty City by his cousin Roman, who claimed to be living a wonderful life there with two beautiful women, fifteen sports cars, and lots of money etc, but he was infact telling a lie in order to hide his own failures. Roman is the only person you know in Liberty City at the beginning of the game, and he becomes one of your major connections at the start. Niko is a tough character whereas Roman is friendly. Roman is heavily in debt and a lot of people are after him - he needs Niko's support. They are constantly bickering.

The demo (which was played on Xbox 360) begins with Bellic standing inside of the taxi depot, which Roman operates in the borough of Broker in a converted industrial garage. Roman works at a cluttered desk in a shabby environment, and at this point the graphical improvements are extremely evident. Bellic walks to a brownstone house in Broker, where he pushes open the door and pulls out a pistol. The living room however, is not occupied. He then moves onto the kitchen, which he also finds to be empty. He pushes his way through the back door and smashes the window of a red four-door car using his elbow. The broken glass falls onto the street and onto the seat of the car, as Bellic unlocks it from the inside. He hotwires the car and sets off to his next destination. The camera angle behind the car is closer to the vehicle than in previous GTA titles, which enables more detail on the car to be seen. After selecting a radio station, Bellic navigates to a section of the BOABO arriving at a dockside with a terrific view of the city skyline. Pigeons can be heard in the sky, and waves can be heard rustling in the water. Bellic then pulls out his cellphone which has options for Phonebook, Messages, Organizer and Camera on it's LCD screen. He selects Phonebook, and he is then presented with another set of options: City Contact, Docks Friend, and Cab Contact. After a brief conversation he informs the reciever to meet him at the docks.

As Bellic walks, you can feel the weight behind each step he makes. Variations in the terrain cause realistic changes in the walking animation. The physics have also improved and character movements are more realistic.

In previous GTA games you were like a slave because you had to constantly take orders from people when doing missions. There is still an element of that in Grand Theft Auto 4, but you can also choose how you want to spend your time, for example "I want to hang out with him and her. I want to hang out with this guy because he always has fun things to do." Call him up and maybe you can hang with him. Maybe he'll answer. You have a lot of choice over what you want to do.

In GTA 4, Rockstar is giving its players more freedom, more choice, and more sense of control over their destiny - the structure of GTA4's storyline is quite different to it's predecessors as it can be told in a number of different ways. You can talk to people in person, by cell phones, and there are a bunch of other ways of giving the player information. In general it's a different experience, with new ways of interacting with the characters and the game world.

Rockstar consulted crime experts and ex-policemen when making the game, and they learned that being a criminal is a lot harder these days than it was during the 80s and 90s (for example) and they have tried to reflect this in the game. This means you can expect to see a lot of people getting arrested - the police are a heavy presence in Liberty City.

There are no planes in GTA IV because there is only one city, and Rockstar want the game to seem realistic. That means there will be no rollerblades, no unicycles, probably no jetpacks and indeed no planes. Rockstar are giving choice and variety which feels right for the character. However there will be motorbikes.

Rockstar North is approaching the recruitment of voice actors in a different way. This means that we will probably hear less familiar voices in GTA 4, as R* are looking for voices which suit the attitude of the characters, and are not just looking for big names. A similar approach is being done with the soundtrack - Rockstar are looking for great music which works with the 2007 Liberty City.

After an initial load sequence, the game will never load again. Not even during exterior-interior transitions (and vice versa).

Both versions of the game (Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3) will likely be identical, but the Xbox 360 version will have exclusive downloadable episodic [sizeable] content. Rockstar have now spent over 3 years developing the game, and Dan Houser compares the leap from GTA III to GTA IV, to the leap from GTA to GTA III.

GTA IV will have multiplayer, but it's not going to be a massively multiplayer online game, says Dan Houser. They are trying to make something that is interesting, fun, progressive and which goes along nicely with the single-player game.

Source : *www.gta4.net/news/index.php


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

The May issue of Game  Informer has been released, and here are  the details: _ - Niko Bellic is the main character.
 - Multi-player will be included.
 - Liberty City is the only location in the game.
 - The Xbox 360 version was the version shown to the magazine editors.
* - There were no planes in the skies of the demo that the magazine editors saw,  and it seems that there will not be airplanes in the game. Other forms of air  travel should not be ruled out.*​*


That sucks.
*​_


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

GREAT!

thanks hemant for posting the info 

btw head over  - here to read "Typed Version" of that magazine with some pics.

to download it, head over here Game Informer: May Issue photographs, more pics of the may issue 
[edited, just downloaded it- - seriously not worth 71MB , its only pics of that mag in high resolution ]


*img295.imageshack.us/img295/6888/016yt4.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Absence of planes sucksThey are one of the best things in GTA



> First solid GTA IV details emerge
> Advanced copies of the May issue of Game Informer confirm Liberty City is now a warped version of New York, has a Eastern European protagonist--and will have a multiplayer component.
> By Tor Thorsen, GameSpot
> Posted Apr 11, 2007 9:58 pm GMT
> ...


Source-Gamespot


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

WTH  no planes  



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *img295.imageshack.us/img295/6888/016yt4.jpg



Is this pic real ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Should be


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Yes it is.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**



			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> WTH  no planes
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pic real ?



Yea that pic is real. It is times square.



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> GREAT!
> 
> thanks hemant for posting the info
> 
> ...



Well 71 MB is nothing. Why are you so  about?.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

coz i waited nearly an hour for it to d/l 

& wat i get, pics (not scans) of the mag, but anyway its a leaked sh1t so....no problem

tech & arnav  - that pic is from that mag. looooooooooooool.
i see two soooooo eagar GTA4 fans looooool.

(u two didnt go thru that link or d/l that mag pics & u say u r GTA fans )


----------



## shantanu (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

You all must be knowing one thing... if you have completed GTA sanandreas then....

we have a mission near the ending... that we FLY to liberty city for a mission... in sanandreas by plane... it means that it was shown in SA that next GTA IV will be based on LIBERTY CITY & now new york...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**



> The main character is NOT Nikko Bellic, and there ARE aircraft in the game!
> 
> Nikko Bellic is being used as a Mcguffin device to keep the real Main Character out of the spotlight, The real main character is Roman Petronov, Nikkos cousin who invites him to live in Liberty after Nikko has a HUGE falling out with a paramilitary/Mafioso hybrid wing back in ESTONIA.
> 
> ...


 *boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessage.php?board=933037&topic=34677362


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

I think i will wait for the real game. October is not that far. Till then iam not going to hear anything about GTA .


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

@W i d e S c r e e N : Check your source it's giving 404 error.
And I think it has been confirmed that their are NO planes.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**



			
				hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> @W i d e S c r e e N : Check your source it's giving 404 error.
> * And I think it has been confirmed that their are NO planes*.


By who. Rockstar has said nothing about no planes in GTA 4. Let us wait till october.

The link is working fine


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

read the magazine article, Dan Houser confirmed that there's NO Planes, coz its just ONE city & makes no points for use of a plane.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> read the magazine article, Dan Houser confirmed that there's NO Planes, coz its just ONE city & makes no points for use of a plane.



Only point is that i want to fly between the buildings and show off my topgun skills . I don't care if i get to fly it in just one city.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

while doin so, you may CRASH into buildings, so.......

to avoid legal sh1t by Non-Gaming moron politicians, R* may have ....you know


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

He says nothing about planes but helicopters - Three of them.
He also says no Bikes which is wrong .. bikes have been confirmed .. i think.

More real life comparison shots here - *www.gta4.net/setting/liberty-city-versus-real-world.php


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

why so much fuss about airplanes? Would'nt a modder be able to do that in for the PC version?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

I am not sure but if there are no planes in the codes ,I dont think mod will help.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

^exactly


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Has any trie this Myriad Island conversion for gta sa ?
Link - *www.myriadislands.com/


----------



## hsr (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto Discussion*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I like games which has free-roam.
> 
> Iam just waiting for this games.
> 
> ...


TOTAL OVERDOS is a superb game.
GTA+MAXPAYNE


----------



## s18000rpm (May 10, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/6694/16635633pn1.jpg

@GTA Forums - Xbox 360 Official Magazine: Typed Content, Exclusive GTA Content


----------



## s18000rpm (May 12, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

GTA IV WILL Have Flying Machine - but ONLy... ONLY Helicopters.

========
UPDATE:
GTA IV Liberty City Map leaked 

Link==> *tinyurl.com/37knqd

===============
*img.youtube.com/vi/B2BEVnyTYZE/2.jpg
Fat CJ's Battlecries - Very Funny!


----------



## Third Eye (May 12, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> GTA IV WILL Have Flying Machine - but ONLy... ONLY Helicopters.
> 
> ========
> UPDATE:
> ...


Thanks for telling


----------



## s18000rpm (May 12, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

for Helicopter or for Map??


----------



## Third Eye (May 12, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> for Helicopter or for Map??



Both


----------



## s18000rpm (May 12, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

did you check out the HUGE map ?


----------



## Third Eye (May 12, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Was that map ?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 13, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

yup

map to secret treasure


----------



## eggman (May 13, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

Yeah.its way bigger than San Andreas............real big..........


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

*files.gtanet.com/images/3285.jpg

is the Liberty City modeled in 1:1 scale???


----------



## Third Eye (May 15, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

^Is this picture of GTA IV ?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

yup


----------



## Third Eye (May 15, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

GTA IV looks real


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

ya.

if they make it like 1:1 scale, maan it'd be so cool


----------



## blackleopard92 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

i thought they had released a video too. i have it on my pc. simply awesome..

is it comming for PC?


----------



## Third Eye (May 15, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**



			
				blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> is it comming for PC?




Yeah


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

^ 

not yet confirmed, but it SHOULD make it to PC


----------



## Third Eye (May 15, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

^ Not yet confirmed 
I thought they were making for PC


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

till date only X360 & PS3 confirmed. 

but this game, as its a major GTA release (unlike "stories" series) will definetly make it to PC. After all PS3 hasen't picked up yet & X360 cant bring the profit alone for R*, so PC is the answer


----------



## quan chi (May 16, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

myraid island mod.whats special in there.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (May 16, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

it would be a shame if PC version isnt released


----------



## s18000rpm (May 16, 2007)

*Re: GTA Heaven *GTA IV Trailer Released**

*i56.photobucket.com/albums/g198/Wehmer/GTA8.jpg

  VS. 

*farm1.static.flickr.com/30/38412395_883fe883f8.jpg


man this IS a 1:1 scale city


----------



## hemant_mathur (May 22, 2007)

*Rockstar Games announces Grand Theft Auto IV Special Edition*

*Rockstar Games announces Grand Theft Auto IV Special Edition*

Rockstar Games have announced that GTA IV will be available as a special edition on October 16 in North America and October 19 in Europe, the same day as the regular edition.

-- The special edition will be presented in a customised Grand Theft Auto metal safety deposit box, which will contain:
-- Grand Theft Auto IV (the game itself) with special packaging.
-- The Grand Theft Auto IV Art Book, featuring never-before-seen production artwork from GTA4.
-- Selected soundtrack CD from Grand Theft Auto IV, featuring new material from top artists, only available on this release.
-- An exclusive Rockstar keychain for the safety deposit box keys.
-- A limited edition Rockstar duffel bag.

The special edition is available for pre-orders today and will retail for $89.99 in North America.


----------



## vish786 (May 22, 2007)

those pic of gta 4 looks awesome....i hav lost interest in playin games.... as no gta games were being released but now... i am countin days for this real game


----------



## Dipen01 (May 23, 2007)

90$

isnt it cheap for the stature of this game..!!


----------



## cyborg47 (May 23, 2007)

90$ WTF!?!?!. And whats this 1:1??


----------



## s18000rpm (May 23, 2007)

^ 1:1 = scale


----------



## Third Eye (May 23, 2007)

I think rockstar won't make this game for PC


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2007)

^^Me too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2007)

i found this at Gamespot today.



> You'd be hard-pressed to find a more anticipated, or scrutinized, game than Rockstar's upcoming Grand Theft Auto IV. The release of the game's trailer in March saw the 50-odd seconds of teaser footage poured over like evidence in a CSI episode, with fans (ourselves included) rabidly dissecting it frame by frame. To further stoke the fires of anticipation, Rockstar Games recently hit town and did the previously unthinkable: They gave us a look at a work-in-progress version of the Xbox 360 game. Whereas years past have seen us getting access to GTA games when they were much further along in development, Rockstar, confident in how development is going, raised the drape and let us get a look at GTAIV months before it hits. Our guided demo showed off a tiny bit of the city and gave us a taste of what Rockstar is cooking up for what is arguably the most anticipated game of 2007.
> 
> *image.com.com/gamespot/images/2007/143/reviews/933036_20070524_embed002.jpg
> If you're planning to steal a cab, make sure it doesn't belong to your brother.
> ...


Read on.


----------



## Third Eye (May 25, 2007)

I can't read the whole article.
Can u tell in short?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2007)

^^Gamespot team were shown a guided tour of the city and they were impressed by the level of detail and the ambiance.(and the fact that you can break windows to jack a parked car)


----------



## Third Eye (May 25, 2007)

Thats great

is it coming for PC?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2007)

Nothing about that


----------



## hemant_mathur (May 25, 2007)

It was the same demo rockstar had shown before to other sites. Gamespot did get 4 new screens though.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (May 27, 2007)

I dont have Rs.40000/-PS3 + 90000/- for a decent plasma just to play GTA IV if they dont release this for a PC they'll have a lot of angry fanbase....

But it might be true as "Bully" isnt relsd for PC.


----------



## Artemis (May 27, 2007)

*Warcraft*

Will warcraft run on P4 with 256 DDR ram and onboard graphics controller and also on a AMD 2200+ M with 512Mb Ram?

i mean will it play with acceptable frame rates

can i play Warcraft multiplayer in two laptops connected by Wi-Fi or not?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2007)

^^Nice question to ask in GTA thread.
Yes It should run,no idea about Multiplayer.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 27, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> I dont have Rs.40000/-PS3 + 90000/- for a decent plasma just to play GTA IV if they dont release this for a PC they'll have a lot of angry fanbase....
> 
> But it might be true as "Bully" isnt relsd for PC.


It will come for PC.But first they will release it for the consoles.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 27, 2007)

*i64.photobucket.com/albums/h176/tony-resta/GTAIV05.jpg

more here -

*www.gtaforums.com/uploads/grandtheftauto4.gif


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (May 28, 2007)

Quality


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jun 12, 2007)

The second trailer of Grand Theft Auto IV will be releasing on Thursday June 28th. The title is "Looking for that special someone".


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jun 22, 2007)

Rockstar have revealed in their latest email broadcast that next week's trailer, titled "Looking for that special someone", will go online at 12:00 PM EDT on 28th June. That's 5 PM in the UK, and 2 AM (June 29th) in Australia.


----------



## Stalker (Jun 22, 2007)

The gfx of gta are finally lookin good...
the game will come to the PC.......like gears of war,Lost planet; first they will release it on console & then on PC.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jun 22, 2007)

Yahoo! Games Announce Exclusive GTA IV Content

As most of you already know, the second trailer for GTA IV launches next week on Thursday. However, seems as though you don't have to wait until then to get more details and images of the game. Today we received a press release from Yahoo! Games announcing exclusive content to be published on a special dedicated website of theirs leading up to the trailer release, beginning today June 22. Here's the press release in full...
GRAND THEFT AUTO IV TRAILER PREMIERES EXCLUSIVELY ON YAHOO!

Rockstar Games and Yahoo! Games will launch the world-premiere trailer for Grand Theft Auto IV in high-definition. As the first official full trailer release for the game, fans get an exclusive peek at action-packed game footage from Grand Theft Auto IV. Leading up to the trailer premiere, Yahoo! will celebrate Grand Theft Auto IV with special content including an interview with the creators behind one of the most popular video games of all time and exclusive screenshots from the forthcoming game.

Grand Theft Auto IV trailer premieres on June 28, 2007 at 12 p.m. EST. Get exclusive Grand Theft Auto IV content all week beginning on June 22, 2007.


After getting into contact with Rockstar Games, we learned that the trailer will in fact be available on Rockstar's official GTA IV website at the same time, and naturally many other sources as well. Also, according to them the coverage will in fact start on Monday June 25th, not today as Yahoo! had indicated.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jun 23, 2007)

*3 GTA IV Trailers in Total*

The latest "1UP Yours" podcast has a snippet from John Davison who recently saw the new IV demo at R*. He said that the latest demo focuses on an updated version of Broker (the area featured in the previous demo) and revealed that R* plan to release 3 trailers in total, meaning there will be one more trailer after "Looking for that special someone," which is due to be released next week.

*Clip at gta4.net*


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jun 25, 2007)

There was supposed to be some 'Exclusive' info from yahoo on gta 4 today but still no info.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 26, 2007)

just two days left for the new trailer, i hope they release that "demo" these press men are talking about..

But im really disappointed with that A**hole niko. He doesnt even look like he can carjack!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 26, 2007)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> There was supposed to be some 'Exclusive' info from yahoo on gta 4 today but still no info.


 *img512.imageshack.us/img512/6046/lookjh4kw5.th.jpg


from here second post 


> F*CK YAHOO!
> 
> Exclusive new info my ass!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jun 27, 2007)

Saw that later. Yahoo really disappointed. Thank god the trailer is just 2 days more.

*Dan Houser Interview to debut June 27th on Yahoo! Games*


Tension mounted yesterday as the hours went by with Yahoo! Games yet to post anything new GTA IV-related. Late that evening it turned out that all they provided was an article looking back at the previous GTA games...

Tonight we still haven't got anything new from them, but posted an article on "what we know so far". In it they list an exclusive interview to be published tomorrow, June 27th.
Want more GTA details? Check back with Yahoo! Games on June 27 for an exclusive interview with Rockstar VP of creative, Dan Houser.

Both Yahoo! and Rockstar Games stated that the site will in fact provide exclusive content at some point this week -- with R* personally telling us via e-mail -- so we do hope that the interview tomorrow will provide any new details on the game, as well as the promised screenshots. Once it goes live, we'll let you know.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 28, 2007)

*www.rockstargames.com/IV/screenshots/GTAIV_14.html
*www.rockstargames.com/IV/screenshots/GTAIV_12.html

new "trailer"
*www.rockstargames.com/IV/trailer_splash.html


----------



## Pravas (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow..........Thanks for the Trailer of  GTA. ITs always been one of my fav's

Is it available for PC now. IF not when will it be available.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jun 28, 2007)

Trailer 2 is out.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks

here's 3 pics (i took)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gta.JPG - *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gat1.JPG - *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gat2.JPG



Car Mirrors work, this guy can hang on to anything, like trucks, helicopters...


=========================


*i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/jph210/gtavid21.png
(pic taken from GTA Forums)
some fight going in background

LoooooooooooL

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/1391/72333991wm5.png

Vice City Arts & 8 Ball.


----------



## Avatar (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn no PC , even if its coming in future it will not be soon. We won't be getting it before the end of 2008.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 4, 2007)

*files.gtanet.com/images/3488_gta_iv_niko_armed.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 4, 2007)

NEW GTA PS Video


*img.youtube.com/vi/6MnaQPTMcaA/default.jpg
*GTA Pro Street*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 10, 2007)

*World Exclusive GTA IV Preview in GamesTM*



> =>The demo begins in Grand Theft Auto IV's equivalent of Times Square: Star Junction. There aren't many pedestrians present at this time, but this is most likely due to the early nature of the code.
> 
> 
> =>The mobile phone can be used to gain weapons. In the demo that GamesTM saw, Niko calls his associate Little Jacob, who is a caribbean arms dealer. After a brief chat with Jacob, he tells Niko to meet him in an alleyway in Rotterdam Hill, where he purchases the weapons from him. No more Ammu-Nation it seems.
> ...


----------



## mikeon (Jul 10, 2007)

Man ! This is going to be one hell of a game ! Waitin for 2009 for PC version.....


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 12, 2007)

New Details


> * McReary, the character we learned about in GamesTM, is a corrupt cop. He has "dirt on Niko's past." The mission they previewed is called "Call and Collect."
> 
> * Little Jacob (a caribbean arms dealer) is a good friend of Niko's cousin. When you buy weapons from him (which are kept in his trunk) you can scroll through them like you did in Ammu-Nation in the previous GTA games.
> * Rotterdam Hill (the place where Niko agrees to meet Jacob) is in Alderney - the GTA IV equivalent of New Jersey.
> ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 12, 2007)

> * Multiplayer is accessed via your mobile phone.




How?


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 19, 2007)

*Minor GTA IV Details Emerge*

Some new (relatively minor) details have emerged in the latest issue of the Official Xbox Magazine (US):



> * We find out that McReary's first name is Francis, and that he knows about a felony Niko committed. It also mentions that McReary has a moustache, which suggests he is the character seen in this official artwork.
> * The weapons on offer by Little Jacob included a 9mm, a shotgun, an SMG, and a micro SMG.
> * Before Niko submitted his cv/résumé to the Goldberg, Ligner & Shyster website, OXM got a quick glimpse of his work history and qualifications. It notes that Niko was on the "Balkan Peace Force," and that he is procificent in swimming, shooting and boxing (it also says later in the preview that you are able to swim to the Statue of Happiness, or get a boat there.)
> * Niko steals a black Comet before heading to the Humboldt River Viewpoint, to kill the man who stole McReary's memory stick.
> ...


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 22, 2007)

# * The game will no longer have Ammu Nation shops.
# * That sleazy girl with the lollipop? Her name is Lola and she's a prostitute, not a showgirl, and those are not yellow feathers in her hair that's ... never mind.
# * Staying true to the New York City feel, cabs will be available in the game. Once in a cab, you can mark any point on the map and it will take you there. Alternately, there will be context sensitive cab situations -- for example, if you're hungry, the cab will take you to the nearest restaurant; if you're injured, you will be taken to the hospital.
# * The new in-game GPS system not only will put your points of destination on the map, but there will also be a line showing you the best route to get there.
# * After hopping in a cab, you can "fast travel" to where you need to be, or you can enjoy the view of the city. This is something that was also mentioned during the E3 demo, but I neglected to mention because I fell asleep.

---Translated Info---

- It's "only" in 720p
- First scene (page2): Niko Bellic is standing in the middle of Times Square in the morning. The first walk brings Niko to his wellknown "Little Jabob". Because our GTA IV hero needs a weapon - and Little Jacob has his whole trunk full of those. Bellic grabs a 9mm pistol. "Today one can't simply go to a gunshop and buy pistols in NY. You have to get them in some other way", says Rockstar about the tradition Ammunation shops.
- Something about Niko being told by a cop called Francis McReary to go to a Goldberg, Ligner & Shyster. Goldberg wants to trick Niko by killing him at the meeting? Or vice versa.
- You can chill out in the backseat while in the cab (to get used to the locale and the routes etc)
- When you have heat, cabs won't take you!!
- Niko goes to a internetcafe to look up the website of Goldberg, Ligner & Shyster on a virtual browser.
- You have to go to officier McReary again for a second mission (?)
- You get a mission that takes several days to complete in gametime, in the meantime you can do submissions. [I guess you have to show up in time to complete the main mission?]
- Sounds complicated? "Nah, the life of a criminal isn't that easy these days" says Rockstar
- Niko's PDA (i'll call it PDA here) has: Phone, Messenger, Organizer, Photo-camera and GPS in one [photo submissions?]
- While on the road to McReary, Niko's PDA rings, Mr. Goldberg's secretary Karin is on: "I can put you in a meeting at 1400 hours". Niko opens the calender on his PDA and the appointment is inserted automatically. It will also remind you of your appointments so you won't forget them. Rockstar says it normally takes longer to get to the date, but it was shortened for the presentation. 
- So what happens when you fail to reach it on time? "No problem, Karen whines a bit and gives Niko a new date for another appointment"
- We reach Officier McReary and see the first cutscene (omg!). The dialogue and cutscenes belong to the highlights of GTA and we're not surprised that once again, the voice actors and scriptwriters have done a great job
- After a few sentences, it already becomes clear what kind of "hard dog" Nike Bellic is and how unsympathetic works. A new thing is, that how thanks to HD-graphics the facial animation shows more emotions and brings the script to better justice.

SPOILER WARNUUUUUNG!


- In the middle of the talk between Niko Bellic and Officer McReary Rockstar interrupts the session, saying "here are some spoilers and we don't want to spoil the fun". Zhe germans care not.
- In short: a curious photographer made pics of McReary, and you have to steal his memory stick. McReary has courteously made a vehicle available to us, a Porsche Carrera (wtf?). Or at least, that is what it looks like, there are no real licensed cars in GTA4. It's called Comet instead.
- There are all kinds of cars in Liberty City, Ferrari's, BMW's, Mustangs, Delivery Trucks, SUV's, Volkswagen Jetta's (well known in the USA) trashtrucks etc.
- So after having walked and sat in the back, we can now drive ourselves! The camera angle switches. The article says it's a bit better suited and shows more depth in the default setting. It has also been moved to the left a bit (????)
- The Rockstar boys appear to notice our light scepsis and don't agree with it (or something). "One sites in a car in the left seat, so the perspective is more realistic". We will have to see how fast players can get used to it. [Aside from that you can also set it to the old setting, it seems, and you also have some other camera POVs which were not shown]
- In our drive to the photographer, our new and improved GPS helps. It doesn't just show the location as a dot, it shows the route to our target (Saints Row Shiiiiiiit!!!111one). There will be no more cases of entering oneway streets in GTA [which was apparently some kind of problem once?]
- Back to our photographer mission. We reach a viewing platform and when we are standing on it, our PDA beeps: one new SMS. The text message is from officir McReary, and it contains the cellnumber of the photographer. Niko copies the number from the SMS to his contactlist.
- Our hero does not know what the photographer looks like. And there are so many people walking around with camera's! We call the number and look at who grabs and answers his phone: AHA! We see someone who puts his cell to his ear - and shortly afterwards, a "Hello?" sounds through the speakers.
- We have a short conversation with the dude that answered, hang up and check the dude. And yes: he puts his phone away as well!
- Now it has to go fast. We run to the figure who also happened to wear a camera. Two headbutts later the chaos is complete. People go nuts and shout and stuff. We grab the memory stick out of the camera of our guy and run off. Here we notice that there are 3 speeds while afoot: walking, jogging and running. When Niko sprints, he gets out of breath after a while (?). Something about how he has 8 walking directions and how Niko controls the Curvewalk? My german fails here.
- Also new: our new GPS/radar shows cops that are on foot and in vehicles. There are also 2 area's or circles on the map: 1 in which all cops have major aggro and one where they are more mellowed out. When you leave the outer area/circle/ring, you are practically homefree. The size of the area depends on the severity of your crime AND how many witnesses saw you at the crimescene.
- Since Niko is sill on foot, we have to look for a car to get away. This is where you notice that there are now a lot more cars that are locked. Although this is logical since it is now 2007. No problem for Niko Bellic though: with the pistol-butt, he simply smashes the window of the driver's door and enters the car. Now to get out of here!
- Hmm, we shouted WIN too early: we don't have the key! (omg). So Niko will first have to short-circuit the car which takes about 3 more seconds. Finally the engine starts and we are off. Since no-one has seen us enter/steal the car, the searchradius of the cops narrows itself. In a few seconds we are home free.
- The first mission is now completed. Still we don't have time to slack around, because our PDA calender reminds us about the meeting at Goldberg, Ligner & Shyster. Because we can't show up there wearing our (see pics) shitty clothes, we quickly drive to "Perseus": an upper class shop for Men's clothing. The shoppinng of clothes is now also more realistic. You now go through the clothes on their and buy them, instead of entering a menu like in GTA:SA [ie: more immersion blablabla].
- We call a cab and let us be driven to the the building where we have to go. We announce ourselves at the desk and go to the office of Mr. Goldberg on the second floor.
- The next cutscene follows. Mr. Goldberg appears to be impressed by our clothing. No wonder, because he apparently is looking for someone to do his dirty jobs. "Niko, you are someone who sees the world for what it is, acknoledges problems for what they are and gets rid of them. I like that"
[this will surely lead to hilarity when we find out the real lines in English]

- At some point we get tired of his talk. We point the 9mm and target his face. Mr. Goldberg at first shrinks back, and then tries to act cool: "Oh, tough move, Niko. But pistols don't scare em. You know: guns don't kill people, only VIDEOGAMES KILL PEOPLE" The germans go mad with laughter [I died].
- We laugh once, and shoot twice, and Mr. Goldberg flies backwards through the window of his office into the depths.
- Two loud shots in the office, one body on the street... it doesn't take 10 seconds for the first security officers and cops to arrive.
What follows, dear readers, is the most actionpacked and exciting shooting that we have ever lived through in the history of the GTA series. This is where the entirely new controls come in.
(can you confirm this Alex: "Dazu trägt vor allem die vollkommen neue Steuerung bei" ?)

- We leave the office, press our back against the wall and carefully move towareds the stairs. There, there are the first two guards who are hiding/covered behind a glass door.
- We keep our head down, crouch forward and use a Putzwagen/snack-trolley as cover (Alex?  ). But by now the first Domestos bottles fly off, shot by enemy fire. Unimpressed we move our gun up and let loose a couple of rounds.
- The blind-fire seems to have an effect: the guards get back behind the cover of the door. This is our chance! We move out of our cover and fire at the glass door. The glass plates shatter, and we have free aim at the guards. While we down the first guard with a headshot, we shoot the other guard in the leg. When he tried to recover and shoot, we serve him with a two bullet dessert. It worked.
- Now we reach the staircase and get into a hot firefight with the smart cops. One, who stands on the escalator, we hit in the knee. He collapses and rolls over a couple of times while he falls down the escalator. But even this guy tries to get up again, so we'll have to help him a bit with that.
- When we reach ground level, we grab us an Uzi. And we need it as well, since there are already some cops waiting outside the building - and shout (or shoot?) from outside into the building.

- End of our presentation. First reaction: Wow! Even though we weren't able to play the game ourselves, it became clear that the old controls, the AI and the targeting system can't be recognized [ie: the new ones are a much better]. Finally one can put GTA among the best shooters in these aspects. Finally do weapons switches work not like a necessary evil but as exciting and revolutionary (or something)
- Dear graphics fetishists (literal translation), we have kept you waiting for long enough now, but ofcourse you all want to know how good GTA4 really looks. The writers refer to the screenshots and the VIDEO that was added to the magazine(?) [if true, Alex go upload that vid!!  ]. A picture can tell a thousand words. The important thing to remember is that GTA 4 really looks like this, that neither the pictures nor the trailer haven been edited in any way. This is all ingame!

- To sum it up, the graphic-style is a lot more realistic then with the previous GTA's. Rockstar's RAGE-Engine, which we saw first with Tirschtennis (Table Tennis) is really put to work here. Especially the authentic lighting and shadow effects and the reflections on the car's wax, or the wet ground, look really natural. But also on the PS3 and Xbox360, Rockstar works with different filters to give the game it's own Look.
- Liberty City works incredibly alive. The streets and sidewalks are populated, people talk on their cellphones, smoke, entertain eachother, make pictures etc etc. The Hot Dog vendor tries to get Niko to come to his stand by shouting at him. If you kick or drive against a trashcan, it rolls around with correct physics (finally!!!!!!!!).

- In Saint's Row, people first noticed this detail: when you are close to a car, you hear soft carradio music. When you open the door, the music gets louder (truly next-gen). Concerning music, Rockstar is still keeping tight-lipped. We were told that the russian rocksongs and spacey trance tracks from the demo were just placeholders. Following rumors, Rockstar will probably rely less on Hits and more on unknown bands and artists for the music..
- Even though the graphics were FLAWLESS, Rockstar admits that there are still problems with stuff like Popups, Clipping and Ruckeln (glitches or artifacts?) but that these will be ironed out in the following months.

FINAL THOUGHTS
- Even though San Andreas showed its graphical age, it still sold 20 millions because of its gameplay. Does this mean that GTA4 will be the perfect game with the HD graphics? That is still to early to say. A lot of aspects were not shown in the presentation and were not answered in the Questions round afterwards.
- Still, when we have 100 euros ($138, 70 pounds) to bet on which game might be the first to reach the 100% perfect score with our rating system, we'd bet 10 euro on Resident Evil 5 and the remaining 90 euro on GTA4!

That was all, hope there was some info there for you. Maybe Alex wants to look through it to point out some bad translations, but I think most of the content made it.

Game sounds cool btw, can't wait to play it!


----------



## sam_1710 (Jul 22, 2007)

wow... thanks for that info...
its gotta be a real BAD A$$ game!!!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 25, 2007)

*Playstation Magazine USA previews GTA IV*

- A thin green band around the minimap on your HUD indicates your health. (Could a second band be added to indicate armor?)
- Physically, Liberty City is not as big as San Andreas. It covers approximately 3/4 the total area that San Andreas did.
- Software glitch or innovative gameplay? During the final bit of the game that PSM got to see, Niko is killed by a police copter landing on his head.
- Playstation Magazine confirms the [default] camera angle shift in GTA IV. Your view is no longer stuck hovering over the vehicle. When you get behind the wheel, the camera drops down and to the left, following the middle of the road.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 26, 2007)

*Most detailed GTA Preview from gamepro.com*



> 6:30 am. Niko peers around Star Junction, Liberty City's adaptation of Times Square. The constant honking of car horns and growling engines make Star Junction's ambiance seem all too real.
> 
> It's early, but Niko needs a bite. A nearby hot dog stand does the job, the quick meal increasing his health, enough for the big job ahead. In GTAIV, health is recovered with food and drink, waving goodbye to the floating health "hearts" of past.
> GTAIV could be as big of a jump as the trasition to GTAIII.
> ...


----------



## wnns13 (Jul 27, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> NEW GTA PS Video
> 
> 
> *img.youtube.com/vi/6MnaQPTMcaA/default.jpg
> *GTA Pro Street*



THAT IS NEED FOR SPEED PRO STREET!!!!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 27, 2007)

^^

did you see the video??? 

its GTA SA, the car is a mod, based on Pro Street's Mazda.


----------



## agasti (Jul 28, 2007)

when i m playing gtasa suddenly light went off after, when i start game it cant started. exe run for 1 to 2 sec (shown in process explorer)


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 3, 2007)

*GTA IV Delayed!*

The release date for GTA IV has been pushed back until at least April 2008, possibly May February, March, or April [updated to reflect the fiscal calendar].
Take-Two is reducing its fiscal 2007 guidance primarily to reflect the movement of the launch of Grand Theft Auto IV for the PLAYSTATION®3 computer entertainment system and the Xbox 360™ video game and entertainment system from the fourth quarter of fiscal 2007 to fiscal 2008, due to additional development time required to complete the title. The title is now planned for release in the Company’s second quarter of fiscal 2008. 

Why, you ask?

Strauss Zelnick, Chairman of Take-Two, stated, “With Grand Theft Auto IV, Rockstar is setting a new standard for next generation video games. Certain elements of development proved to be more time-intensive than expected, especially given the commitment for a simultaneous release on two very different platforms. We all recognize that perfecting the game is vital and I can assure everyone it will be worth the wait. We owe it to the game’s millions of fans, to our dedicated development team, and to our shareholders to make sure that Grand Theft Auto IV is a groundbreaking gaming experience that takes maximum advantage of next generation technology.” 

Sam Houser, Founder and Executive Producer of Rockstar Games, added, "The new consoles are allowing us to create the Grand Theft Auto game we always dreamed about. Every aspect of the game and its design has been completely transformed. The game is huge and is pushing the hardware platforms to their absolute limits. The top engineers from Sony and Microsoft are working closely with the team in Edinburgh right now, helping us to fully leverage the power of both platforms. As always, our goal is to surpass even the wildest expectations of the game’s fans, and to create the ultimate high definition video game experience."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 3, 2007)

There is a lot of competition in holiday season,maybe that was a factor in game's delay too.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 21, 2007)

*Summary of all recent new information derived from newely released magazines:*

=Niko can have several missions active at one time, cycling through them via your phone's 'To Do' list.
=And in the middle of a mission, Niko can take on entirely different jobs.
=Niko can pay double the amount to make the taxi drivers drive twice as fast.
=The Xbox 360 Version of the game is 80% complete
=The itself is set in October 2007.
=Pedestrians also Cough, Sneeze, Smoke and Mutter in their breath
=Hardly any duplicate pedestrian models and car models in the same area.
=Throughtout the game, bigger weapons will have to be stashed out of sight or Niko will attract attention.
=The offices are large with multiple rooms and the jumpy glitchiness of the PS2 titles is largely absent.

source

===============================
Thanks goes to mattyblog

1. PSM3 UK

-Niko heads over the road (displaying accurate momentum as he shifts from a walk to a sprint) onto an awaiting NRG900 bike - his helmet 'magically' appearing as he sits. 
-The screen becomes an active homepage - we notice links for Personal Ads and Cars - before Niko clocks to apply for a job. Rumours persist that you can play the game 'honestly', holding down a job to earn cash, but in this situation we're applying to be a lawyer as part of a mission. Niko scrolls through his, probably doctored, CV (We note he was "captain of the shooting team"), before sending it off. 

*note-remember what deepthroath said??
-Step into the orange target circle (like all GTA games), to initiate a cut scene where McReary tells you to retrieve....
-Internet café lets you apply for jobs, plus play 'Gamer Zone' mini games.
-They also mentioned police dogs, but persist that they are still just a 
rumour

2.GamesMaster UK

-SWAT Teams are confirmed 
-Drive-bys can now be done with pistols/handguns rather than just machine guns 

3.OPM UK Issue 009 - September 2007 

NO NEW INFO HERE

4.360 GamerUK Issue 030

-Small Fish in a Big Pond was the title given to the second demo of the game
-The actual name of the cafe is Totally Wireless, but the sign reads TW@. 
-Niko can actually open doors with his hands instead of just walking into them to open them. 

5.Gameplay Balkan

original topic

-you will be able to hide yourself into the car trunk and to put other things then just weapons in it.
-In the demo they didnt see the health bar and after you change weapons it will just show on a second ,then go away.
-Also people wont have arrows on top of their heads

6.Xbox 360 World UK

nothing new

7.PSU3 Magazine UK - Issue 13 

nothing new

8.Xbox 360 Magazine UK

The Xbox 360 Version of the game is 80% complete 
The itself is set in October 2007. 

*thats what they said,but i belive it is an old article and i belive it is an old preview or something.I will e-mail matty for those scans.

9.Official Playstation 2 Magazine UK Issue 089 - September 2007 

-Pedestrians also Cough, Sneeze, Smoke and Mutter in their breath 
-Throughtout the game, bigger weapons will have to be stashed out of sight or Niko will attract attention. 
-The offices are large with multiple rooms and the jumpy glitchiness of the PS2 titles is largely absent



Thanks to mattyblog and GTAIV dude.

source


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 21, 2007)

after playing Scarface for a while, I expect something as epic as Half-Life/2 from Rockstar Games.
Sierra has done justice with Scarface, unlike EA who royally f**ed up Godfather.

My fingers are crossed until late 2009 (assumed PC release, though that's a mystery itself  )


___is gtaforums,com down?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2007)

yup, www.gtaforums.com is down.

it was down since when i checked it yesterday evening.


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 21, 2007)

Damn!!I really likes the chain game there!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2007)

www.gtaforums.com  is up again


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 31, 2007)

New Screenshots


*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/014-20071031120429.jpg

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/004-20071031120431.jpg

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/015-20071031120433.jpg



www.rockstargames.com/IV/

=============================================

/\/\/\/\///\/\//////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\


*GTA IV *2D *for PC released* 

d/l here *rapidshare.com/files/64479157/GTA_IV_2Dv2.zip

source : *www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=297718


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 31, 2007)

The screenshots dont look that good!! 
but the 2-D game seems interesting!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 1, 2007)

Official BoxArt

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/XF_GTA_IV_Official_5ss.jpg


*xboxfamily.com/xf/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=636&Itemid=1


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 29, 2007)

GTA IV Box Art Released

Rockstar Games has today released a preview of the box art for the highly anticipated upcoming game, Grand Theft Auto IV (aka GTA 4). It features a few unique New York landmarks as well as some other interesting shots.

*william-hook.com/external/gtaivcover.jpg



Source - *Neowin.net*


----------



## adi007 (Nov 29, 2007)

looking forward to play GTA4...
I have never missed any GTA series except GTA 1 and GTA 2...


----------



## hahahari (Nov 29, 2007)

I have never playes a GTA so hoping 4 gets me going on it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> looking forward to play GTA4...
> I have never missed any GTA series except GTA 1 and GTA 2...


 Thats 2 out of total 5


----------



## hemant_mathur (Dec 7, 2007)

New GTA4 trailer released.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 7, 2007)

what is this game concept, any x rated game ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 7, 2007)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> New GTA4 trailer released.


 thanks for the info 

here's the youtube link

*img.youtube.com/vi/NeHeFtmSEQY/default.jpg
 "Move up, ladies"

See it in HD at www.rockstargames.com/IV
or here *www.gta4.net/news/index.php

Screenshots *www.gta4.net/screenshots/

*media.gtanet.com/images/t_3860.jpg
WOW 

-----------

*Inside Liberty City: Developer Diary*
Yahoo! has posted a mini developer diary feature detailing a bit of the process behind the creation of Liberty City. The article includes a few new screens side-by-side with photos of the real places
read the article

"Move up, ladies" transcription





> Man #11 "I ain't asking you; I'm telling you. Do this!"
> Man #12 "Are you in, big guy? Or are we going to have to kill you?"
> Niko "Well, since you put it that way... I'm in."


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 7, 2007)

Man GTA 4 looks cooooooooool 

Thanks for the info. s18


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 7, 2007)

Ya , GTA IV trailer is awesome . w8ing to play it's demo soon , when it hits XBL .


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 7, 2007)

i think there wont be any demo.

look at this LOL

*media.gtanet.com/images/t_3855.jpg

notice the car Niko is driving. Looks like the wipers will now be used, as it shows that Niko just used the wipers to clean his glass from rain!!
Speculation About Season Changes @ GTA Forums

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/image21mn6.jpg



Wipers, working!!!

the last game i played wch has working wipers is CMr04/05 & RACE: WTCC


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 7, 2007)

^ Awesome

When will they release it for PC?


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 14, 2007)

*Grand Theft Auto IV – Rated at 15+*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 14, 2007)

^^
gud 4 me


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 14, 2007)

^^15+ not 13+.You can't play that game.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 14, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^15+ not 13+.You can't play that game.


arre daddu ill be 15 in jan and this game is coming out in april
so CHILLLL


----------



## Chirag (Dec 15, 2007)

Err you guys play games according to ur age??


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 15, 2007)

The Characters of Grand Theft Auto IV


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 15, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Err you guys play games according to ur age??


NO


----------



## shantanu (Dec 15, 2007)

its releasing for PS and xbox in april ? and any news for PC ?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 15, 2007)

i'm gonna pre-order this one if Xbox India site starts taking pre-orders .


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 22, 2007)

*GTA IV Release Date: April 25th in UK*


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 23, 2007)

*More 360 GTA IV Content Planned*

Take-Two has announced in a conference call that it intends to release more exclusive Grand Theft Auto IV episodes for the Xbox 360 in 2009, GamesIndustry.biz reports. (We might do some work of our own later. Who knows?) The company revealed earlier this year that it would be supplying two extra episodes for Microsoft's home console in 2008, but this is the first time it has spoken of extra content beyond the initial deal with Microsoft. "In fiscal 2009 we'll also be offering additional episodic content for Grand Theft Auto IV on Xbox 360," confirmed Ben Feder, CEO of Take-Two. The publisher also reiterated the full game will be released next year, with two exclusive episodes due before the end of 2008. "We're eagerly anticipating the release of Grand Theft Auto IV in our second quarter. The game looks terrific and we're confident it will be every bit as ground-breaking as previous titles," added Feder.

*www.neowin.net/news/gamers/07/12/19/more-360-gta-iv-content-planned


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 31, 2007)

> Rockstar's entire catalogue of PC titles, from the Grand Theft Auto series to Max Payne, is now available for download from IGN's Direct2Drive service. This is the first time any of the publisher's games have been made available in digital form.
> 
> "We are excited to be opening our archives," said Rowan Hajaj, Head of Finance and Corporate Development of Rockstar Games. "For the first time, fans will have the chance to explore our catalog of original, groundbreaking PC titles at the press of a button."
> 
> ...


*www.direct2drive.com/2/5587/product/Buy-Rockstar-Collection-Download

*www.megagames.com/news/html/pc/rockstarjoinsdirect2drive.shtml

Grand Theft Auto 3 Download File Size: *730 MB*

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City Download File Size: *1.5 GB*

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas Download File Size:* 5.0 GB*

Orig. Source: gtaforums.com


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 11, 2008)

*GTA IV : Liberty City Map Found*

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/5903/gtaivmap2sn9.jpg

*www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2008/01/03/70186.jpg

Source: *www.gta4.net/news/ ; *www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=305702


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 12, 2008)

The toughest mission for me in GTA vice city was the one using the miniature helicopter to destroy the building undr construction.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 12, 2008)

^^ i completed that mission in two tries i think the name of the mission was *Demolish Man*...!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Friends,

I have installed GTA:SA Superman Mod in my game.

Can anyone tell me where i can wear Superman Dress i.e. how i can dress up in superman dress..??

Plz reply.


----------



## hullap (Jan 12, 2008)

^^^^
*gta.com.ua/img/articles/sa_maps/Map_Secrets_L.gif
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 12, 2008)

^^ what is this..???
u gave link to map what does it means...!!


----------



## hullap (Jan 12, 2008)

u can find where u can buy the dress.
Bfore u edited the post u had written the place where u had to buy didnt u


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 13, 2008)

i donot know but i think it must be shop so plz give me only the location of shop in the map if i am thinking correct.


----------



## hullap (Jan 13, 2008)

YAAR. ok now u tell me where u had to buy the costume


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 13, 2008)

*The Binco store*


----------



## hullap (Jan 13, 2008)

try to find that in the map


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ unable to find then only asking here..!!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 13, 2008)

bump *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15a.gif

is there no one who used this mod.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 13, 2008)

dude.

use google to search, or search in the game, thats the beauty of GTA, FREE F ROAMING. dont tell me you dont have time.

see this *www.gtagaming.com/sanandreas/guide/clothing



the FIRST link of google search takes you there 

*www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=gta+sa+binco+location+map&btnG=Search


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks ^^ for repling but can u give me the area of *Ganton or Calton Heights or Emerald Isle* in the map as i came to know that Binco is in Ganton, Calton Heights and Emerald Isle.  

Plz reply...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 13, 2008)

www.gtasanandreas.net/map

turn on "Names" & Zoom In.


----------



## moshel (Jan 14, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> *The Binco store*



there is a Binco store on our turf (the one where we get the free house at the start of the game)...just down that road..next to the gym.

btw cud some1 tell me if there is any way to make the stats say that i have collected all horse shoes, oysters and painted on wallls and took pics.etc..cos all this S**T is boring....m just playing through the story mode.but i want my game to be 100% complete without actually going behind all those things


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 14, 2008)

moshel said:


> there is a Binco store on our turf (the one where we get the free house at the start of the game)...just down that road..next to the gym.


 
thanks buddy...!!!



moshel said:


> btw cud some1 tell me if there is any way to make the stats say that i have collected all horse shoes, oysters and painted on wallls and took pics.etc..cos all this S**T is boring....m just playing through the story mode.but i want my game to be 100% complete without actually going behind all those things


 

I think impossible..


----------



## moshel (Jan 14, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> thanks buddy...!!!



Found one more Binco store...its in the immediate vicinity of the Las Venturas Airport.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks.



moshel said:


> btw cud some1 tell me if there is any way to make the stats say that i have collected all horse shoes, oysters and painted on wallls and took pics.etc..cos all this S**T is boring....m just playing through the story mode.but i want my game to be 100% complete without actually going behind all those things


 
every thing can be done possible just go here   *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif


----------



## moshel (Jan 14, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> every thing can be done possible just go here   *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif



Thxxxxx.......m gonna check it out right now!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 25, 2008)

*Just a rumor for now*

Following the earlier announcement from Rockstar Games about the release date for the Xbox 360 and PS3 versions of Grand Theft Auto IV, French website Jeux Expo is reporting that the *PC version of the game will be launched in Europe in October 2008.*

www.gamershell.com/news/44960.html


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 25, 2008)

Hope this will be true.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 25, 2008)

*media.gtanet.com/images/t_3904.jpg *media.gtanet.com/images/t_3901.jpg *media.gtanet.com/images/t_3899.jpg 

*media.gtanet.com/images/t_3898.jpg *media.gtanet.com/images/t_3897.jpg *media.gtanet.com/images/t_3896.jpg

*media.gtanet.com/images/t_3892.jpg *media.gtanet.com/images/t_3894.jpg  *media.gtanet.com/images/t_3893.jpg *media.gtanet.com/images/t_3890.jpg  *media.gtanet.com/images/t_3891.jpg 

more - www.gta4.net/screenshots/


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 25, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## napster007 (Jan 25, 2008)

i can't wait for the game to come out!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 1, 2008)

*GTA Vice City Problem*

I have GTA Vice City

I got all hidden packages, all rampages, and finished several tasks and am at 60%.

Each time I finish a Hyman's Memorial Stadium challenge, after saving, when I try stunts, the video does not return from the fixed camera slow motion mode, and I end up deleting that save file. Is there any solution for my problem ? Do I need to post my save files ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 2, 2008)

did you update gta vc?

i guess its v1.1

or maybe some codec s/w is messing around.

*media.gtanet.com/images/t_3910.jpg

more - *www.gta4.net/screenshots/


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2008)

*media.gtanet.com/images/t_4087.jpg

more *www.gta4.net/screenshots/

god! gta is sh1t on consoles 

was playing GTA LCS on ps2, playing it with controller suks sooo much.

Mouse & KB rule


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 16, 2008)

*media.gtanet.com/images/t_4152.jpg *media.gtanet.com/images/t_4132.jpg *media.gtanet.com/images/t_4135.jpg
*media.gtanet.com/images/t_4131.jpg*media.gtanet.com/images/t_4133.jpg*media.gtanet.com/images/t_4128.jpg

more *www.gta4.net/screenshots/

*Coming Soon: Official Site Updates & New Trailer!*
COMING 27TH MARCH:
New Trailer: "Good Lord, What Are You Doing?" aka "Everyone's a Rat" (this is the last trailer before the game is released)


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info. s18


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2008)

s180rpm said:
			
		

> was playing GTA LCS on ps2, playing it with controller suks sooo much.
> 
> Mouse & KB rule


~Edited on OP's request~


----------



## shantanu (Mar 17, 2008)

you guys keep on posting and deleting your posts 

well when is the game coming ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2008)

^^29/4
Go play it on your x360


----------



## shantanu (Mar 18, 2008)

lolzzzz ! and when to PC ?? i guess its not yet revealed ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 19, 2008)

GTA IV


=>our health, represented by a circle around the on-screen map.
(jus like NoS/speed brkr level in NFS MW)

=>Mobile Phone features
Of its many features there is an organiser that contains one touch access to the many contacts Niko acquires throughout the game. It's also customisable to a degree, *with different ring-tones *available, and as previously noted it has *a built-in radio*

=>new ragdoll physics
player  being thrown through a car windscreen in heavy car crahes

=>new death-cam (like COD4 MP)
that follows the flailing corpse's arc through the air heightens the giddy thrill.

read more - Grand Theft Auto IV UK Hands-On

---------------------

LOOOL
GTA 4 Car ad.

*i.ytimg.com/vi/Hnc0obe0NFk/default.jpg
Karin Dilettante Hybrid Car


anyone know about something called "Prius"? 

----------------------
new videos
*media.xbox360.ign.com/media/827/827005/vids_1.html

ROFL -durable handsets
*i.ytimg.com/vi/yubobKMN4QM/default.jpg
Whiz Mobile
------------------------
At one point, while taking a midnight stroll through Liberty City's quite breathtaking spin on Times Square, we spot a man hunched over the open bonnet of his car, quizzically looking at the broken motor. Being the *helpful citizens that we are* ))), we push him to one side and try to hotfoot it with his automobile, but naturally his concerns weren't just a superfluous animation as the car fails to start and we climb out with rose-blushed cheeks. (LOOL)
------------------------

Portuguese magazine Bgamer is the latest magazine to preview Grand Theft Auto IV. Most of the information is already known, but there are one or two points worth mentioning:

=>You can search "by photo" on the LCPD computer, using photos taken on your mobile phone.

=>The other islands are blocked off initially due to a "terror threat".

=>The magazine asked R* if there are any Portuguese communities in Liberty City. R* told them to drive to an area in North Alderney, and when they arrived there were various Portuguese flags and posters.

=>When a car alarm is triggered, police units in the area will be aware of it.

=>R* confirmed that car customization is not possible in GTA IV.

*www.gta4.net/news/


----------



## shantanu (Mar 19, 2008)

whoa man , nice to hear all of it, s18 you rock when it comes to GTA  lolzz


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah.. s18 is keeps all info abt Car/Racing related games... Thnx s18 for all cool information... I am still playing GTA:SA with some car and weapon mods.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 21, 2008)

*media.gtanet.com/images/t_4172.jpg *media.gtanet.com/images/t_4171.jpg *media.gtanet.com/images/t_4165.jpg 
*media.gtanet.com/images/t_4166.jpg *media.gtanet.com/images/t_4174.jpg *media.gtanet.com/images/t_4155.jpg
*media.gtanet.com/images/t_4160.jpg *media.gtanet.com/images/t_4161.jpg *media.gtanet.com/images/t_4158.jpg

more *www.gta4.net/screenshots/


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome pics 
I want PC VERSION


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 21, 2008)

*www.rockstargames.com/IV/#?page=people

^map layout

PC ver. will come 6+ months later, as usual.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 21, 2008)

oh thanks ...
btw as mehulved said u rocks really when it comes to racing games.
What i want to ask is, today the gaming industry is all the more crazy about FPS games, they are not making good racing games ....they latest example is pro street - a huge disappointment. only colin mcrae series, nfs mw are the good games but not much. Look at FPS games - cod4,crysis,bioschock,fear,halo,half life and soo many...


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome screenshots 
Thanks s18


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 21, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> oh thanks ...
> btw as mehulved said u rocks really when it comes to racing games.
> What i want to ask is, today the gaming industry is all the more crazy about FPS games, they are not making good racing games ....they latest example is pro street - a huge disappointment. only colin mcrae series, nfs mw are the good games but not much. Look at FPS games - cod4,crysis,bioschock,fear,halo,half life and soo many...


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=83210


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey, does anyone know how to fly a helicopter in GTA SA, in PC.
How can it move forward & how can i change directions???


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

^use the Number pad.

8 & 2 for up & down
4 & 6 for left & right.


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 23, 2008)

not working. It only changes the view.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry.
for "up", its "camera up..."

map the controls from game menu


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 23, 2008)

the controls for helicopter r not there in options menu.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 23, 2008)

Cool screenshots.

What will be the reuirements for the pc version?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 23, 2008)

Man its not yet confirmed for PC and you are asking requirements.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

Multiplayer Modes in GTA4
*www.gta4.net/news/4035/multiplayer-preview-from-play/



khansaqib101 said:


> the controls for helicopter r not there in options menu.


*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gta_sa_2008-03-23_21-18-18-31.jpg

to tilt the heli. or jet, use the player movement/direction keys


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

*First GTA IV multiplayer mode screenshots*
*www.gtagaming.com/images/gtaiv/screenshots/thumbnails/215.jpg

more here *www.gtagaming.com/news/comments.php?i=1216


----------



## quan chi (Mar 26, 2008)

*gta rules and rocks.i feel nostalgic about the previous gta series.*


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2008)

Grand Theft Auto 4 City Map Leaked

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gta4_leaked_maps.jpeg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gta4_leaked_maps_(2).jpeg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gta4_leaked_maps_(3).jpeg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gta4_leaked_maps_(4).jpeg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gta4_leaked_maps_(5).jpeg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gta4_leaked_maps_(6).jpeg

*www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/51933


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 27, 2008)

^ Cool 

Thanks for the news


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 27, 2008)

new GTA IV trailer coming within few hours


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2008)

^thanks.
Tonight's new trailer (titled "Good lord, what are you doing?" AKA "Everyone's a rat") will go online at *10 PM GMT (3.30am IST)* on the official GTA IV website.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 28, 2008)

*www.rockstargames.com/IV/videos/64....rockstargames.com/flies/trialer3/640x360.mov

*xs225.xs.to/xs225/08135/vlcsnap-295916935.jpg.xs.jpg

*xs225.xs.to/xs225/08135/vlcsnap-298083313.jpg.xs.jpg

3/10 | A Bitc3 turned me off
trailer isnt as detailed as one expects on 720p, too smooth. don't waste your bandwidth get the  SD instead.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2008)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/AMoRiwi3uow/default.jpg
Grand Theft Auto IV "Good Lord What Are You Doing"
[click to view @ youtube]


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners, you copy pasting spammer

btw, i'd rather d/l that cheesy American Idol show than  this trailer


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 28, 2008)

^Nice trailer 
Thanks for the link 


*Site Unveiled to Enhance GTA IV Experience*


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2008)

@Arsenal_Gunners, stop spamming in this thread & then deleting it 
next time i'll report the post & personally  request  a mod to take action on you.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 28, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> @Arsenal_Gunners, stop spamming in this thread & then deleting it
> next time i'll report the post & personally  request  a mod to take action on you.



+1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 28, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> @Arsenal_Gunners, stop spamming in this thread & then deleting it
> next time i'll report the post & personally  request  a mod to take action on you.


I didn't delete that.What is wrong in complementing a post?
And what about you posting stuff about Idol,isn't that off topic spam.
Hypocrite
Now stop with your lame attempts of picking on me you two and let the thread be on topic.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2008)

^ya whatever*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/l0/tired.gif
--------------------------------------

*Downloadable Soundtrack via R* Social Club**videogames.yahoo.com/events/grand-theft-auto-iv/gta-iv-unveils-new-music-download-model/1199430

---------------------------------

*img329.imageshack.us/img329/9863/4217rgscxb3.jpg


On top of the standard multiplayer ranking stuff, a press release sent out by Rockstar lists the following features.

=>LCPD Police Blotter - A virtual map and tracker of single-player criminal activity logged in Liberty City from the aggregated data of millions of connected players - showing the most dangerous areas of town, most commonly used weapons and more.

=>The Story Gang - This special single-player leaderboard recognizes players who complete Niko Bellic's main story arc of Grand Theft Auto IV - The leaderboard ranks players according to the total amount of playing time it's taken to complete the story, as well as a historical rank by who has completed it first. Members of this club will receive special online widgets and merit badges marking all of their in-game accomplishments.

=>The 100% Club - Watch to see who will be the first to complete 100% of the game. The first ten people to be identified on the Social Club as reaching 100% will be sent an ultra-rare commemorative 'key to the city' to mark their accomplishment. In the future, the 100% Club will then carry a historical leaderboard showing rankings of who has completed 100% of a game in the shortest span of playing hours.

=>The Hall of Fame -- This area will dynamically recognize those singularly elite players who have reached the top of the hill on various statistical leaderboards, and will also contain a personal awards display of special in-game landmarks and successes in Social Club competitions.

=>The Liberty City Marathon -- A ranking of special physical milestones achieved in the game - from the amount of miles walked, driven, or swam - to the number of bullets fired and stunt-jumps jumped. There will be additional special marathon-based competitions in the future from this area as well.

*www.gta4.net/news/4040/rockstar-social-club/


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 3, 2008)

*GameStop Commercial - New GTA IV Footage!*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0fVl0MDCoo

GameStop and Rockstar Games partnered to create this commercial showcasing some of the unseen features from GTA IV. In the commercial, which lasts just over a minute long, top celebrity "Jeremy St.Ives" takes you on a short tour of Liberty City. Check it ou


----------



## shantanu (Apr 3, 2008)

arsenal_gunners is hiding from whom ?  

and the post was deleted by KNIWOR


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 3, 2008)

*GTA4 Hands On*

Read here *kotaku.com/373773/gta4-hands+on-the-world-is-yours


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2008)

GTASA graphic enhancer



> Change graphics: adds cars reflection, bloom, ambient occlusion, indirect lightning, soft shadowing, color correction, motion blur


*img256.imageshack.us/img256/4366/2651screen01hg0.th.jpg *img256.imageshack.us/img256/6285/2651screen02pb6.th.jpg


----------



## Aone (Apr 10, 2008)

i hve intel dual core d101ggc motherboard with ati xpress200 chipset and 1.4GB of ram..no gfx card i thought onboard gfx is enough to run GTA SA but it doesnt run smoothly.Whole game "RUK RUK KE JAATA HAI" fifa series,some other latest games runs without any difficulty.what is the reason?


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 10, 2008)

At what settings are you playing it?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 10, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> GTASA graphic enhancer
> 
> 
> *img256.imageshack.us/img256/4366/2651screen01hg0.th.jpg *img256.imageshack.us/img256/6285/2651screen02pb6.th.jpg


motion blur looks cool!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 13, 2008)

gta4 might come to pc, as "Mafia 2" will be its biggest competitor & it's coming to PC 
Rockstar will not only lose fans but also lots of money to mafia2


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 13, 2008)

Those wanting to pre-order a copy of GTA4 for the Xbox360 and PS3 can do it from gamingindians.com and consoul.in

Both the sites will be getting the game on 29th April. For those who stay in Bangalore and Mumbai, chances are that you can get the game on 28th night itself.


----------



## Aone (Apr 14, 2008)

hemant_mathur said:


> At what settings are you playing it?


i am playing now in low ettings and no problems now.so onboard gfx of atixpress200 is not recomended setting for gtasa..now i dont have health and wanted level display at top right where it used to be why?any settings to be modified?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 14, 2008)

^my old intel gma 900 used to play this game smoothly, update the ati gfx. drivers & defrag the drive.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 17, 2008)

Official PlayStation Magazine Review Arrives


Here are some of the main points from the review worth mentioning (spoilers ahead):


> -One of the reasons Niko goes to Liberty City is to track down the man who betrayed his old army unit.
> 
> -Cars no longer catch fire at the slightest provocation.
> 
> ...


*www.gta4.net/news/4070/opm-uk-review-arrives/

----------------------------

*GTA IV Xbox 360 Ad - Full Version Available*
*www.xbox.com/NR/rdonlyres/F5CE240A-9D3B-4025-ADC7-26CAEABAFCF8/0/vidgta4tvcmukhi.asx
or
*www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/203626.html


----------



## quan chi (Apr 18, 2008)

*will it ever come for pc. *


----------



## chesss (Apr 21, 2008)

Question: what can I expect gta IV system requirements to be when/if it comes to PC?? 
Wld an amd x2 4000+ be enough to run it at low settings at 1024x800 resolution ?

just make a guess if u wld


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 24, 2008)

*GTA 4 leaked*



> Here's a bit of bad news for Rockstar Games, Take-Two Interactive, and everyone who condemns software piracy: Grand Theft Auto 4 (Xbox 360, PlayStation 3)'s Xbox 360 version has been leaked on the internet and thousands are downloading it.
> 
> The 6.36GB file is currently out on torrent, and those with consoles modded to play backups will be able to get a headstart on the game six days before everyone else can. The number of users participating in the download of the image is reportedly growing pretty fast.
> 
> We're hoping that consumers will make the right decisions if they ever find the file on the web. Sure, it's a cheap way to get ahead, but is it worth legal liabilities and the probable lack of online play? You make the choice.


*xbox360.qj.net/GTA-4-leaked-thousands-downloading-via-torrent/pg/49/aid/118780

gameplay videos  all around the net (youtube, googlevideo......)



6.36 GB

the car takes a lot of damage, like the body bending, twisting.
the high ways have far too less traffic than in GTA SA

GTA4 - live feed of gameplay videos *www.justin.tv/sculay


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 24, 2008)

whoa.

-we can turn on/off the headlights
-the gurad rails can break when a car crashes into it  , jus like in cmr dirt
-car's damage system is also like cmr dirt.
if you roll your car, then the top of the car gets bended, twisted....
-driving physics is cool, the muscle cars are really spongy (suspension), the gamer (youtube vdo poster), was having a bit hard time with driving cars



i'm off to try to get x360 for rent


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 25, 2008)

*www.justin.tv/swiftor - watch live GTA4 video feed here.


----------



## napster007 (Apr 25, 2008)

so cool!!!! i kinda hoped it would come out for PS2 but i don think that is going to happen. 

@s18000 : where do u get x360 for rent man?>?


----------



## PCWORM (Apr 25, 2008)

napster007 said:


> so cool!!!! i kinda hoped it would come out for PS2 but i don think that is going to happen.
> 
> @s18000 : where do u get x360 for rent man?>?


 why to rent,,,,goto a nearby x360 gaming parlour and enjoy d game at 15rs/hour


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 25, 2008)

Baaaaahhhhhh!!! i so want to play it .


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 26, 2008)

*Is there any xbox 360 emulator just like ps2 emulator ? 

I am dying to play GTA 4*


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 26, 2008)

napster007 said:


> so cool!!!! i kinda hoped it would come out for PS2 but i don think that is going to happen.
> 
> @s18000 : where do u get x360 for rent man?>?


richie st. (chennai) . where else 

couldnt get one, as the shop where i'm regular is temp. closed   (const. work).


----------



## napster007 (Apr 26, 2008)

^^good for u man. i live in delhi and i'm not aware of any 360 rent or parlour. 

i'm dying to play the game. Hey does anyone have an idea for the min system req for the PC version of this game?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2008)

*www.gopetition.com/petitions/gta-iv-on-pc.html


sign the Petition


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 30, 2008)

GTA IV Indian Release Delayed


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2008)

> GTA IV Indian Release Delayed




Thats why *Indians* download most games from Rapidshare or Torrent for free.
!! We get them before they are even sold !!


----------



## Third Eye (May 3, 2008)

*Will GTA IV Come to the PC?*


----------



## quan chi (May 16, 2008)

*after applying that gta san andreas graphic enhancer mod.
whenever i press shift +f12 the mods gets applied and the fps goes below15.

does it also require core2duo.even on the lowest settings after applying this mod the fps remains below 20.*


----------



## napster007 (May 16, 2008)

I know this is sought of a dumb question but out of curiosity i'm asking : 

will the GTA 4 come out on PS2 sometime later? or is it only for the xbox and ps3?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 16, 2008)

Sorry to quash your hopes but its only PS3 and XBOX360 as of now and will be on PC later.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 16, 2008)

quan chi said:


> after applying that gta san andreas graphic enhancer mod.
> whenever i press shift +f12 the mods gets applied and the fps goes below15.
> 
> *does it also require core2duo.*even on the lowest settings after applying this mod the fps remains below 20


that could be the reason. not sure though. coz in my case p4 was the bottleneck.
have installed any other mods? (like car mods...)


----------



## quan chi (May 16, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> that could be the reason. not sure though. coz in my case p4 was the bottleneck.
> have installed any other mods? (like car mods...)



no other mods applied.


----------



## magneticme200 (May 17, 2008)

is gta 4 coming for pc as well?????????


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 17, 2008)

no one confirm know that it will come on pc or not.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 17, 2008)

Some sources say GTA IV might come out for PC others confirm It will not.
Lets wait and see what happens


----------



## chesss (Jun 8, 2008)

100 Little Things We Love About GTAIV 
sort of a teaser. Warning - cld make one really desperate to play this game  . Anyhow it shows the awesome level of detail in this game..

Edit: wtf with the black link colour?


----------



## shantanu (Jun 9, 2008)

there is a news, not cnonfirmed though, but GTA IV will not come for PC , while a new version of GTA (you can call it 5 maybe) will be launched in 2010 ? i am not sure though.. but some dumb person just told me that.. but i hope Rockstar games wont let us down as PC is their Biggest market ? any comments ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 9, 2008)

GTA SA Gostown

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/4508/forum02qn3.th.png


---------

 GTA  ---Total Conversion Index---


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 9, 2008)

GTA 4 will come on PC. Due to the expected release of Episodic content it was expected to come by the end of Rockstar's current fiscal year that is by April 2009 but since the episodic content has been delayed, which was expected to come out in August, PC Gamers might get lucky and have it in their hands by the end of October 2008. 
 Me? I'm getting PS3 GTA4 bundle after my exams.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 9, 2008)

*Saints Row 2 rollin' onto PCs*


> THQ confirms its GTA-esque open-world auto-actioner will debut on Windows systems alongside PS3, 360 versions later this year.
> 
> GameSpot
> Posted Jun 2, 2008 6:19 pm PT
> ...


*www.gamespot.com/news/6191970.html?sid=6191970&part=rss&subj=6191970

i guess r* might release a pc gta4.

but so far , their RAGE engine has not been used on PC.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 10, 2008)

dude.. i guess you love GTA as i do.. i will kill these guys if GTA 4 does not comes for PC :X


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 10, 2008)

i forgot, mafia 2 is also coming

if no gta 4 for pc, it'll mean Mafia 2 will become huge success , R* will finally release gta4 on pc then.


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

i agree i bashed GTA 4 but i recently installed GTA:SA again on this high-end rig of mine. the grafix suck! Can u advice me a good graphic enhancing mod?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 11, 2008)

paranj said:


> i agree i bashed GTA 4 but i recently installed GTA:SA again on this high-end rig of mine. the grafix suck! Can u advice me a good graphic enhancing mod?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=798011&postcount=942


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show...&postcount=942



i have that, it just ruins it more. but a hearty thanks for help


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 11, 2008)

^^
Same here...
These mods just add a little bit of blur and others...
Not too much of a change...
The graphics sux....

Even the videos of GTA 4 aren't that good looking (graphically pretty dated)


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 11, 2008)

Really, what kind of graphics were you expecting from a sandbox game the size of GTA4? Which other game has manage to pull of jaw-dropping graphics and the scope of GTA4 at the same time?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 11, 2008)

^^

Mate, I am only talking graphically......Which means the cars,bikes,atmosphere,other characters,...

But its such a detailed game... that u forget everything.....
By no means I said GTA 4 is a bad game....
There is no game second to GTA 4 when game play,scope and detailing is concerned.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 12, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Even the videos of GTA 4 aren't that good looking (graphically pretty dated)


 
Really !!!  Thats some news !!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 12, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> 
> Mate, I am only talking graphically......Which means the cars,bikes,atmosphere,other characters,...


 
That's exactly my point!

You know it's a GTA game. You know there is a ton of detail in each and every aspect of the game. You know graphics have to take a backseat here.

Still you want to point at the graphics and crib? I don't understand it at all.

Btw, how much time have you spent in-game before deciding to trash the graphics?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 12, 2008)

gfx. wise gta4 is nice.

the car damage system is comparable to cmr DiRT (to some extent), but car sound suks


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 12, 2008)

Was playing GTA IV,not doing missions but exploring the city.Mann!driving cars real fast and then jumping out is fun!Are there any cheats or something for fun?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 13, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> That's exactly my point!
> 
> You know it's a GTA game. You know there is a ton of detail in each and every aspect of the game. You know graphics have to take a backseat here.
> 
> ...



I have played all of the GTA versions  ... for PC .... 

I agree to your point..
But we can demand more.....
Maybe in an year or so they improvise that aspect too...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 13, 2008)

for PC the gfx SHOULD be better & have more depth... when compared to consoles.

but R* doesnt care  much about PC gamers


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 13, 2008)

Guys, I have a 7300GT 512 MB card, 768 MB ram & p4 2.0 GHZ.
Isn't it enough to run GTA SA at 800*600 or 1024*768 at full settings?

I have experienced some lags in game when I increase the in game details. Can the lag be due to mods like the car speed-o-meter mod?


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

may be u folks are not considering Mafia. Compare that with GTA. Still looks better in graphics and gameplay


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 13, 2008)

but gta's weather system is a + point.
in mafia weather doesnt change.

car damage could have been better in mafia.
if mafia was like gta (full time free roam game), it might have beaten gta


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah but characters were so realistic, almost seemed like Godfather.
The expressions, story, setting, music, weapons etc. Extreme ride mode
I enjoyed the free ride mode too, free ride extreme missions were completely insane an needed a great deal of expertise.

Yeah GTA is more like free roam fun game, u go on with all sorts of crazy things u can never imagined to do in real life, but lacked somewhere in story depth and character development. More like a teen game, but can be enjoyable at times by adults too.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 13, 2008)

Thats why I am eagerly awaiting Mafia 2.....
All above complains should be answered.


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

i played GTA:SA todday, got frustrated by dumb AI and quit. I reached to the Life's A Beach mission.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 13, 2008)

Well I personally feel that Weather system has been done to Death by Rockstar in GTA. they should now move on to a more elaborate Season system. How cool would it be to see Advanced particle effects with actual Snowfall in Liberty City. Since the game runs on powerhouses it can do this without any problem I think. Moreover in the name of Realism Rockstar can add Global Warming side effects like Rain in early Summer season(currently happening in Northern India). It all would make the game experience more immersing.


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

+1


----------



## chesss (Jun 15, 2008)

*vice city mods*
hey can someone suggest a vice city mod plz. 
Am looking for something with a story, cutscenes,voice an all..



> Moreover in the name of Realism Rockstar can add Global Warming side effects like Rain in early Summer season(currently happening in Northern India). It all would make the game experience more immersing.


  global warming effects.. hehe


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 15, 2008)

new mission *www.thegtaplace.com/downloads/category.php?id=50

no new cutscenes.

other gta vc mods (cars/map/buildings...)
*www.thegtaplace.com/downloads/category.php?id=2


----------



## chesss (Jun 15, 2008)

Answering my own question.. 
ound a mod which does have cutscenes..


> 5 different eras of Hill Valley: 1885, 1955, 1985, Alternative 1985, and 2015.
> New Vehicles to correspond to the different times
> New Peds to correspond to the different times
> Spontaneous and Instant Time Travel
> ...


*www.moddb.com/mods/8553/back-to-the-future-hill-valley

Hopefully the cutscenes will have voice as well


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 16, 2008)

Playing GTA vice city stories on PSP , awesome game. Makes me remember the good ol days of playing GTA vice on my PC. 

PS : Anybody selling GTA4 Ps3 version disc. i want one


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 16, 2008)

^i tried gta lcs on ps2, at first i loved the game, coz of liberty city, but later the controls got irritating & boring in gun fights.

jus press a button to lock & fire 

went to second island & then the ps2 had to go

vcs is lot better than lcs, some special moves.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

*GTA4  has sparked outrage by featuring a spoof paedophile website. *


> game has sparked outrage by featuring a spoof paedophile website.
> 
> Grand Theft Auto IV encourages players to boost their notoriety by committing crimes like stealing cars and killing gangsters.
> 
> ...


*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/fun/gizmo/article1295469.ece


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 16, 2008)

Thrilling chases? I ran out of the 5* rating in 5 mins flat!

Reaction grossly overblown.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 16, 2008)

GTA4 AI have life. do you? 


> A lot of people underestimate how smart and technical NPC's are. We drive by thousands of them thinking that all they do is walk in circles. There's more to them than just that. I spent about a whole in-game day following a black dude with a hat. Here's how our fant-abulous day went!
> 
> 1. Hit black man's car (by accident!)
> 
> ...


*www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=346902

:O


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 16, 2008)

wow.. that is simply realistic...  
*R* get us the PC version...  *


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 16, 2008)

> wow.. that is simply realistic...
> R* get us the PC version...



just played on X360, have to say its one helluva game. AI is better than previous GTAs and the game is aussie enjoyed it for 5 hours ystday than had to leave X360. didnt play tday as school is there. hmm i say its worth a go.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 19, 2008)

GTA is a great series by Who so ever made the game. I have played three of the whole series. Vice City, San Andreas and GTA 3. All of them were great with each and every detail in them . Even the people have mind.

I play them on MY PC


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 24, 2008)

> *by hjpotter92*
> GTA is a great series by Who so ever made the game. I have played three of the whole series. Vice City, San Andreas and GTA 3. All of them were great with each and every detail in them . Even the people have mind.
> 
> I play them on MY PC



u shud only play HP games


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 26, 2008)

How we pranked Rockstar 
*rockstarscammer.blogspot.com/

you belive this?


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 26, 2008)

hmmm... Cant believe it fully, but that was simply awesome...  



			
				R* said:
			
		

> The PC version of GTA IV has not even been announced for release and is *still in development* so is not about to be released on a website we have no knowledge of.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 17, 2008)

When will Rockstar announces the GTA4 PC version !!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 17, 2008)

^maybe it wont


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 17, 2008)

Then how do we guys who dont have a console will play the game... Thats f*****g and we still await for that PC version.....


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

*How to shoot down a chopper with one bullet (San Andreas)*
watch - *www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMN9MV9Ow8E

*GTA SA Gravity Gun*
d/l mod =  *gtasamod.web.fc2.com/cleomod/ggun/index.html

watch - *www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Lyk2D-qaI8

================


never saw *BIO-WELL* in gta sa

its in montogmery city

watch this vdo *www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwIc9EYEu6I at 1.48


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2008)

*img133.imageshack.us/img133/9218/dsc00560uf5.th.jpg

PC Gamer magazine says "now on console, *soon on PC"*

=====:O

a active guy here told me 2weeks ago that GTA4 will be on PC, but will use diff. engine.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 25, 2008)

q==:O


----------



## sam_1710 (Jul 25, 2008)

gr8 news.. Hope its true..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 25, 2008)

if it will true i will try to have that game in the date in which it is released.

Eager to play the game...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2008)

*grandtheftauto.ign.com/articles/news/1051/PC-Version-of-GTA-IV-Confirmed-Updated-Again



> *PC Version of GTA IV Confirmed (Updated Again)*
> 
> 
> Update by Jordan: I've received word from a contact at Rockstar Games on this matter. Chatting with the PR spokesperson, I "confirmed with Rockstar Games that they've made no announcements regarding Grand Theft Auto IV on PC."
> ...



keep checkin tat link.

==========================
now ESRB


> *www.esrb.org
> 
> Title
> Grand Theft Auto IV
> ...


----------



## shantanu (Jul 26, 2008)

awesome, i love it  thanks man ! great news .... any dates ?  didnt open the link ( mobile)


----------



## chesss (Jul 26, 2008)

WOOT!! 
not that I ever had any doubts , but its a still a great news


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 26, 2008)

damn
ESRB has taken off that "pc version"

R* is upto something


----------



## hullap (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## shantanu (Jul 26, 2008)

what the... ! daymn ! i want that game or i am going against R* with a petition


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 26, 2008)

the ESRB pic
*game-on-game.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/gta4.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 26, 2008)

gr8 news s18000rpm.

see my avatar i had become krazzy to play that game.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 28, 2008)

how MS sells XBox360 in europe
*www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/microsoft-game-studios-europe-part-2

burn in hell u lame-o's [ms]



> *Q: Which format is your priority in Europe? You have these big Xbox 360 titles such as Mass Effect, but they don't see release on the PC until six months after the console release. Why don't you go for a simulataneous treatment on these titles? *
> 
> Peter Zetterberg: On a global scale the Windows Vista business is as important as our Xbox 360 business. But in Germany for example, we want more gamers to buy our Xbox 360. If we launch a game that is on 360 and PC simultaneously, we basically shoot ourselves in the foot by allowing the German market to choose to play the PC version – because they are more likely to buy that than spend their money on the Xbox 360. On a global scale the PC is very relevant to us. And I would say that 90 per cent of the games that are pitched to us are on console. We're strongly perceived as a console publisher because we're the first-party publisher even though the Windows operating system is equally important to us. If we launched a Halo game on PC and 360 in Germany simultaneously, 80 per cent of sales would be on the PC. So we need to pick and choose our formats.
> 
> ...


... *www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/microsoft-game-studios-europe-part-2


----------



## quan chi (Jul 29, 2008)

*well dude what ever you say but xbox 360 with a wide screen lcd high defination tv rocks.you will be impressed by the stunning graphics and display. 
dont know about ps3 as i havent seen one.

*


----------



## chesss (Jul 29, 2008)

> If we launch a game that is on 360 and PC simultaneously, we basically shoot ourselves in the foot by allowing the German market to choose to play the PC version – because they are more likely to buy that than spend their money on the Xbox 360. On a global scale the PC is very relevant to us.


 sucks.
But consoles are for noobs anyways I guess


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 6, 2008)

*Rockstar: GTA IV For PC in Nov*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 6, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!
I hate playing it on Xbox 360.Stupid consoles!


----------



## shantanu (Aug 6, 2008)

not official i guess ? 

thirdeye : saw you after very long time


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 6, 2008)

^Its official and news on IGN also.
Btw i saw you too after a long time.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 6, 2008)

edit : oh man its official  , amazing ! but NOV ! ok Thanks for the birthday gift  lol

i dont usually come to Gamerz


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 6, 2008)

W00t

Take 2 official site
*ir.take2games.com/ReleaseDetail.cfm?ReleaseID=326627


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 6, 2008)

*ALLL RIghhhhht

 Gigitty Gigitty  Gigitty Gigitty Gigitty Gigitty *


Thanks for the nooz


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 6, 2008)

Finally....  ..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 6, 2008)

I wish this month were NovemberPoor me,infact foor us,have to wait for 3 months.
I play it on Xbox 360 but it doesn't look and feel satisfying.PC gameplay and graphics would rock the hell!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 7, 2008)

November 18th is the North American release date.And about time I got my card too.Now hopefully can try my first GTA title ever on with full eye candy.

The game seemed very interesting when I had played it on the 360.Looking forward to the PC version.


----------



## Indyan (Aug 7, 2008)

Woot! cant wait for this game.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 7, 2008)

gr8 have been waiting for gta-iv on pc.


----------



## hullap (Aug 7, 2008)

*yay W00h00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 7, 2008)

What's the system requirements ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2008)

System requirements and pricing not yet announced.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 7, 2008)

^It will be announced soon.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 7, 2008)

oh ok.. thank u guys!

@ third eye.. hi man


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 8, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> What's the system requirements ?



they just announced the game for PC & you're asking for sys req.

if you posted this at gtaforums, they'd hav tagged u as NOOB. noob


one thing i can say is, get a gamepad to drive/ride peacefully
coz r* hav made driving a bit more tougher than in GTA SA


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 8, 2008)

hope it will run on 8600GT with 1-2 GB RAM.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 8, 2008)

^^
That would end up with nothing more than a hopeless hopeIt will run but not with decent eye candy turned on.Believe me,I've played this game on Xbox 360 and still do,the graphics are awesome to blow any mid-range card away.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 8, 2008)

8600gt will run this game effortlessly
wasnt' xbox designed with 7xxx series card of nvida?

if intel's gma 900 cud run GTA SA, for sure gta4 will run effortlessly on 8xxx.

& no "vista only" sh1t

Grand Theft Auto IV Wishlist@ IGN


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 8, 2008)

There are speculations that a dual core processor is a minimum requirement.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 8, 2008)

All GTA games have had reasonable system reqirements but this one looks a touch too demanding.I remember when GTA SA killed my Geforce 2 card

Offtopic:Can't start a new thread for this question.Would seem stupid.Can't get any help on google either.
Here you go,Nvidia control panel  is showing my SyncMaster 740N as a CRT monitor but as far as I know it's an LCD.Whats with Nvidia?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 8, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> There are speculations that a dual core processor is a minimum requirement.





So i cant able to play gta4 on my PC..
And also i juz have a 7600GS and i think i must upgrade a procy and gfx card too...which is not possible now.....
I Wait until they release the sys req......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 8, 2008)

Even Assassin's creed has DC as a minimum system requirement but it ran on single core


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 8, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Even Assassin's creed has DC as a minimum system requirement but it ran on single core


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2008)

^^ ur config seems good for GTA


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 8, 2008)

shantanu said:


> ^^ ur config seems good for GTA





I may get a 9600GSO or HD3850 after two months.....(If the price of 8800GT and HD4850 still seens to be high..)... So no worry in playin GTA 4....


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 8, 2008)

revolt said:


> *i want this games system requirements should be so high so high that it will be almost impossible to play the game with systems having gfx less than gtx280.even 8800gt will beg for mercy!!!
> 
> unfortunately the case will be opposite. *



Creepy.............


----------



## revolt (Aug 8, 2008)

well guys i have read some reviews about this game.and seen some screenshots also.people say that if it comes for pc then the requirements will be too high.

though i have not played the game but by looking at the screenshots.the charecters and vehicles looks like water painted.and some reflections are added on the vehicles.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

my prediction (beware my predictions can kill) --

Intel C2D 1.8GHz
1GB RAM
7600GT or higher gfx card with 256MB+ memory
12-13GB HDD space


what say??? and i think it will be supported for XP and Vista both


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> my prediction (beware my predictions can kill) --
> 
> Intel C2D 1.8GHz
> 1GB RAM
> ...



As for the review (I studied somewhere) it doesnt exceed about 8GB because it doesnt have any desert region as in GTA SA and so no big space requirements are there..


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

^^^kool, i thot it wud require xtra space as it is a sandbox game


----------



## unni (Aug 8, 2008)

This link says that the free space required will be 12 GB.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 8, 2008)

Who cares?I need the game.Let it take its time and space


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

unni said:


> This link says that the free space required will be 12 GB.



that means i hit a bullseye  well its nuthing xtra-ordinary, every game requires this much amt. of space nowadayz


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 18, 2008)

*GTA IV PC to be shown to press at Games Convention*


> VG247 has learnt from a source close to Rockstar that the PC version of GTA IV will be shown behind closed doors at Games Convention next week.
> 
> No clue on specifically what’s to be shown, but expect the first pieces to pop up after the show.
> 
> GC’s looking quite hot this year, innit?


videogaming247


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

Any screenshots of PC Version of this game?


Sunny1211993 said:


> Nvidia control panel  is showing my SyncMaster 740N as a CRT monitor but as far as I know it's an LCD.Whats with Nvidia?


I Have _EXACTLY_ the same problem


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 20, 2008)

*First details emerge of GTA IV PC*


*media.gtanet.com/images/t_5481.jpg

*media.gtanet.com/images/t_5479.jpg
More Screen Shots here : *www.gta4.net/news/4122/iv-pc-shown-off-at-leipzig-9-screenshots-emerge/

more on the article : *www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=218942



> The game was shown off at the Leipzig Games Convention today by PR man Steve Hahnel. He began by promising much improved visuals, saying they'll be "polished well beyond what they were on the 360 and PS3".
> 
> New features will include a replay editor. Whenever you're playing the previous 30 seconds of gameplay will be recorded, so at any time you can stop and watch what you just did. You can also edit footage - chop it up, add filters, switch camera angles and so on.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 21, 2008)

^thanks for the update.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 21, 2008)

gr8 pics..


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2008)

WOW. GTA4 will rock. Its great on X360 as i have it on it but well PC version will be much better. Waiting for it.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 21, 2008)

Great Screenshots! November will surely rock for Gamers this time, infact much than last year - we just had crysis,GoW,nfsps (crap), and really few games, BUT this November there are LOTS AND LOTS Of Great Games Coming!...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2008)

^^The orange box,world in conflict,bioshock,CoD4,UT3...
Hard to beat last year.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 21, 2008)

or hard to beat ya  lolzz


----------



## mikeon (Aug 21, 2008)

man I hope it works ok on GMA x3100... really do hope so...


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 21, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^The orange box,world in conflict,bioshock,CoD4,UT3...
> Hard to beat last year.


Yeah but there are much more ambitious Titles coming this season OCT-Nov


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2008)

mikeon said:


> man I hope it works ok on GMA x3100... really do hope so...



Dont think that it will run on onboard solutions. The newer games dont support OBoards anymore  Sad but true.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 21, 2008)

The screenies are freakin' awesome!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 21, 2008)

these screenshots actually look worse than the console version.

but,as these screens r from gta4 beta , so no complaints

about the onboard gfx., (gma x3000 & likes) maybe gta4 will run, but at min. settings

as this GTA has a bit detailed car damage & the euphoria engine, maybe it'd demand more CPU power.
thank god i got c2d


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2008)

Take the GTA Love meet quiz here
*www.rockstargames.com/IV/#?page=loveMeet


----------



## quan chi (Aug 23, 2008)

i liked tommy more than carl.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 23, 2008)

^^
So?


----------



## quan chi (Aug 23, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> So?



i will like carl more than niko.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 23, 2008)

So?


----------



## quan chi (Aug 23, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> So?


so probable charecter preference.

tommy<carl<niko.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2008)

I like myself more than game characters. So, now stop comparing them .


----------



## quan chi (Aug 23, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I like myself more than game characters. So, now stop comparing them .



very true!!!i liked your sensible comment. therefore tommy< carl< niko< KPower Mania


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2008)

quan chi said:


> very true!!!i liked your sensible comment. therefore tommy< carl< niko< KPower Mania



tommy< carl< niko< KPower Mania<quan chi 

Anyways stop this. I commented because i thought that yours and Sunny's discussion might turn out to be a fight. Hope you understand except of making childish comments .


----------



## quan chi (Aug 24, 2008)

i can understand.


----------



## dreamsalive (Aug 24, 2008)

*Yipeee...........it wud b released for pc on november 18th and 21st in North America and Europe, respectively and expected in jan 2009 in india (may be) . Whatever...i still be buying its pirated copy...hehe
*
source


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2008)

Next GTA won't come to PC because of people like you.STFU if you are going to buy pirated or whatever,no need to tell here.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 24, 2008)

I think that GTA 4 is not gonna be released in PC because GTA SA was greatly hacked and the game was turned upside down by the piracy masters in the pirated mod they released naming GTA SA Copland 2006 by black groove gang. I think that Rockster Games have decided that it is not safe to release it in Pc because it might get hacked again and the company may face a great amount of loss again. However I still wish that GTA 4 gets released in pc with tougher security this time and as Rockster games donot need to worry about loss as they made a profit of $310 million on the first 24 hrs after the game was released making a geniss world record.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2008)

^^GTA IV coming to PC this November


----------



## dreamsalive (Aug 24, 2008)

@ jojothedragon
 u sud hav read the link i gave in my post,anyways here's an extract from it.


> _New York, NY – August 6, 2008 – Rockstar Games, a publishing label of Take-Two Interactive Software, Inc. (NASDAQ: TTWO), is proud to announce that Grand Theft Auto IV will be arriving on the PC on November 18th and 21st in North America and Europe, respectively.
> 
> "We are very excited to be releasing the PC version of Grand Theft Auto IV," said Sam Houser, Founder of Rockstar Games. "The whole team is dedicated to bringing an amazing gaming experience to the PC. The game looks and plays beautifully on PC and we can't wait for people to play it."
> 
> ...


source


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 24, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> I think that GTA 4 is not gonna be released in PC because GTA SA was greatly hacked and the game was turned upside down by the piracy masters in the pirated mod they released naming GTA SA Copland 2006 by black groove gang. I think that Rockster Games have decided that it is not safe to release it in Pc because it might get hacked again and the company may face a great amount of loss again. However I still wish that GTA 4 gets released in pc with tougher security this time and as Rockster games donot need to worry about loss as they made a profit of $310 million on the first 24 hrs after the game was released making a geniss world record.


Actually The PC Games get leaked into P2P 1 month before the official launch


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> I think that GTA 4 is not gonna be released in PC because GTA SA was greatly hacked and the game was turned upside down by the piracy masters in the pirated mod they released naming GTA SA Copland 2006 by black groove gang. I think that Rockster Games have decided that it is not safe to release it in Pc because it might get hacked again and the company may face a great amount of loss again. However I still wish that GTA 4 gets released in pc with tougher security this time and as Rockster games donot need to worry about loss as they made a profit of $310 million on the first 24 hrs after the game was released making a geniss world record.



zOMG, wow you so intelligent . First of all, mods are officially supported (both for GTA and Oblivion[which has waaaay more mods than GTA:SA]). Goto www.gtagarage.com to find other mods. Second thing the game has been announced for PC .



The Conqueror said:


> Actually The PC Games get leaked into P2P 1 month before the official launch



Not before a month. Sure, some games get leaked very fast (GRID) but others (mostly all) come on P2P either the on the launch day or a day before it . STALKER (russian version) came on P2P before 2 days of release, though its not cracked yet .

I am thinking to purchase (original) of STALKER : Clear Sky, FarCry2 and GTA4 (this 3 will be my first original game purchases for *PC*). I am looking forward to this games and seeing the hard-work, defenitly they should be bought .


----------



## chesss (Aug 24, 2008)

> I think that GTA 4 is not gonna be released in PC because GTA SA was greatly hacked and the game was


 a noob discovers the big blue 'e' on his desktop


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 25, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> I think that GTA 4 is not gonna be released in PC because GTA SA was greatly hacked and the game was turned upside down by the piracy masters in the pirated mod they released naming GTA SA Copland 2006 by black groove gang. I think that Rockster Games have decided that it is not safe to release it in Pc because it might get hacked again and the company may face a great amount of loss again. However I still wish that GTA 4 gets released in pc with tougher security this time and as Rockster games donot need to worry about loss as they made a profit of $310 million on the first 24 hrs after the game was released making a geniss world record.



pehla post in gamerz section bahut achha hai
GTA:IV will be released


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 25, 2008)

<I got miserabled for this>


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

lol


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 26, 2008)

^^ cool avatar


----------



## dreamsalive (Aug 29, 2008)

*^^ nice siggy..*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 29, 2008)

And I though this is a GTA thread.Stupid me


----------



## dreamsalive (Aug 29, 2008)

^^ ya very much..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 29, 2008)

Huh naab!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 29, 2008)

dreamsalive said:


> *^^ nice siggy..*



ur too..

specially that ****


----------



## quan chi (Aug 29, 2008)

are there any exciting mod for san andreas within dial up range.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 29, 2008)

map, car, bus, train... mods
size= 1-3MB

if you are "Initial-D" fan, the you'll love this twisty / loads of hairpin turns mountain mod - mount AKINA mod

direct link to d/l 

another version-  denser - SAkina  [7mb]


----------



## Renny (Aug 31, 2008)

In GTA San Andreas(PC) I've completed all the missions in San Fierro including coming 1st in all the races but no objective or mission is started after that and I'm stuck here(I've not completed exports/imports though).


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 31, 2008)

^if you've killed "Toreno", then wait for some time, you'll get a call.


----------



## Renny (Aug 31, 2008)

^ You mean shooting down the helicopter? I did that long time back, I've finished all of the missions but the next task isn't getting triggered,* should I complete exporting all 30 cars?*


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 31, 2008)

^no need for that, just go around the San Fierro city, if havent met that "Nurse" girlFried, meet her,... after some time, you'll get a call.

btw , the "Zero's, Wang's Cars" mission is not storyline one, you can complete these missions anytime.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 2, 2008)

i have completed it 3 times & playing 4th time, i am near ending again, thought would play it till gtaiv comes  lol


----------



## quan chi (Sep 4, 2008)

hi friends. 

well i am facing a strange problem games like vice city and san andreas are taking a lot of time to load around 5minutes. 

in san andreas after the rockstar and nvidia logo it freezes and takes around 5 minutes to load. 

it used to work fine months before when i was on a older gfx driver.after applying the latest driver i am facing this issue.(this is my assumption) 

this problem is seen only in these games till now.no other games behaves like this. 

well is it due to the newer driver. 

please help.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 4, 2008)

quan chi said:


> hi friends.
> 
> well i am facing a strange problem games like vice city and san andreas are taking a lot of time to load around 5minutes.
> 
> ...




delete "gta.set" file from "My Documents/GTA VC/SA User Files".
if it doesnt work, try re-installing the game.

NOTE: you'll have to re-assign the keys


----------



## Renny (Sep 4, 2008)

I just finished the game, but till now I've only been able to date Millie and Denise, how do I date the remaining ones.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 4, 2008)

GTA SA -> Dating Guide 

michelle likes FAT CJ.

Fat CJ is really funny , makes loadsa funny comments.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 4, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> delete "gta.set" file from "My Documents/GTA VC/SA User Files".
> if it doesnt work, try re-installing the game.
> 
> NOTE: you'll have to re-assign the keys



cant find gta.set.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 4, 2008)

i forgot the full name of that file, but its extension is *.set*

so whatever file in "user files" folder you find, with that extention, just delete it.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 4, 2008)

comletely deleted the user files reinstalled the game.now there is this strange file. i think i never seen this before or i might have not given attention to this before.
whats this.the same file is also there in the san andreas folder.*img378.imageshack.us/img378/7868/35940056vt4.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 4, 2008)

virus, maybe


----------



## quan chi (Sep 4, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> virus, maybe



isnt that supposed to be a .set file??

now i dont have any antivirus installed in my system now have to again install norton and do those long steps again.
btw do you know any good antivirus.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 4, 2008)

the file in pic says  its a "setup" file.

did you run the game?
the ".set" file gets created once you run the game

about AV, use KAV 2009 or KIS 2009


----------



## quan chi (Sep 5, 2008)

used kis but dont get the option to disinfect all.so deleted the names of the theats from the file.well it is like this in san andreas if i click on the game for the first time this problem shows up.but if i then exit from the game and again click on it then its gone!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey i completed the game till Learning to fly. Pls give me detailes how to find the Girlfriends in GTA SA that i have to search and make friends.If you have the special trainer than plz give me the teleportation coordinates.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 5, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=933871&postcount=1120

the guide posted there gives all the required info.


----------



## Renny (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for your help s18000rpm , is there any cheat which makes CJ never lose health and never get wasted.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ BAGUVIX or sumthing like that

Keep on putting in HESOYAM too


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 5, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> is there any cheat which makes CJ never lose health and never get wasted.


the ttraiers can do that for you.

but if this is the first time you're playing GTA SA, i'd say play without cheats, you'll feel really satisfied when you finish the game


----------



## quan chi (Sep 5, 2008)

please reply for post no 1127.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 5, 2008)

quan chi said:


> used kis but dont get the option to disinfect all.so deleted the names of the theats from the file.well it is like this in san andreas if i click on the game for the first time this problem shows up.but if i then exit from the game and again click on it then its gone!


play a misson. then see whether that fiile stays or not.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 5, 2008)

its stays. btw i have already completed this game long back on my old 915gv onboard.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 5, 2008)

if it stays then its OK.

that fies stores your custom "assigned keys" & gfx. settings


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Sep 5, 2008)

waiting for GTA IV eagerly...
well i heard that GTASA was their last in series but then how GTA IV


----------



## Crysis900 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey can any one give me the save file in which one has completed 50% with most of the girlfriends unlocked. I want it as soon as possible.


----------



## Renny (Sep 7, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> the ttraiers can do that for you.
> 
> but if this is the first time you're playing GTA SA, i'd say play without cheats, you'll feel really satisfied when you finish the game



I've completed around 60% of the game on my PS2, just wanted to have a feel of the game on the PC  .


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 7, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> waiting for GTA IV eagerly...
> well i heard that GTASA was their last in series but then how GTA IV



GTA: SA was the end to the GTA3 series (GTA3, Vice City, San Andreas......they are games from a single series ).

GTA4 starts a new series .


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 15, 2008)

*GTA 4 Hardware Requirement Announced* (Not official )

require 18 GB hdd space lol


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 15, 2008)

18 GB

hmm....no prob me having 200 GB HDD


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 15, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> 18 GB
> 
> hmm....no prob me having 200 GB HDD


Man u read the rest of the config.... Its ****ing hard to realise..... I am so tensed now coz i have to invest some money in a decent proccy and a gfx card with atleast 512MB memory.... I want to play GTA4 with at least med settings....


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 15, 2008)

^^not official

===============
btw, those who played GTA SA, what was CJ's build like? muscular, thin.....?
play with fat CJ.

i'm playing with FAT CJ, when entering "Black Project" Misssion, "The Truth" makes fun of CJ over phone & mission doesnt start .

its coz *spolier* cant take Fat CJ's weight

R* are full of funny guys


----------



## dreamsalive (Sep 15, 2008)

thats recommended config. i'm still looking for the minimum.

          2GB RAM!!


----------



## Renny (Sep 15, 2008)

How can one enter the "Restricted Area"?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 15, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> How can one enter the "Restricted Area"?


if you're on that mission (up , up & away), you can enter by -
*on a military vehicle,* - yoo've to go near that area, wait outside with sniper... & when the military vehicle from inside comes out, snipe the driver, take that car & go in.

or -    *get jet pack.*

or - just drive near that area, wait for the gate to open, when it does ram in

if you're not on a mission, the use copter/jet pack...


----------



## Renny (Sep 16, 2008)

I've gotten into the Area but how do I go inside and explore stuff?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ After completing ur game the whole game will be unlocked and u can explore the game...



s18000rpm said:


> ^^not official
> 
> ===============
> 
> i'm playing with FAT CJ, when entering "Black Project" Misssion, "The Truth" *makes fun of CJ over phone & mission doesnt start .*



*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/108large.png can't believe..


----------



## D@rekills4 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Too Much*

I think this is too much
LOL
Need to get a nee Hard Disk
Old one 200 GB crashed
I am currently with 40 GB


----------



## quan chi (Sep 16, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ^^not official
> 
> ===============
> btw, those who played GTA SA, what was CJ's build like? muscular, thin.....?
> ...



yes played. fun over the phone.

but a different cut scene gets played.where truth is there and torreno talks over the phone.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 2, 2008)

*New GTA 4 PC details revealed in The Game Machine*




> Well it has been over a month since anyone last saw anything new on the PC version. However it appears the Italian magazine "The Game Machine" has had a sneak peak and revealed some new details :-
> 
> =>The replay editor will record the last 30 seconds of gameplay. Once the video has been saved you can use inbuilt software in GTA 4 to add special effects and change camera angles. You will also be able to add audio tracks from the official soundtrack of the game (no word on whether you can use your own MP3's). Once your video is done it can then be published on Rockstars Social Club site so others can watch it.
> 
> ...



*www.gta4.net/news/4126/new-gta-4-pc-details-revealed-in-the-game-machine/





> "The Replay Editor will give us the ability to record, store and assemble the final 30 seconds of the game. Once saved our vicissitudes, you can also open a special software and change the virtual camera shots, rather than add special effects . Montage Editor Col, however, you can combine different replay in a single sequence, add audio tracks from the soundtrack of the game and see the effects of transition from one sequence to another.
> All this work for what? To then go on Rockstar Social Club, a site designed to service the community of Rockstar Games, in which movies and exchange information but also post their own record. "
> 
> "In the game there will be even smaller improvements, such as an enhanced version of GPS map, which now will allow us to point and click with the mouse on a lease to be achieved, and add notes to it and images to be enhanced."
> ...


GTA-Series.com


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 2, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *New GTA 4 PC details revealed in The Game Machine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice info.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 3, 2008)

*Harbhajan Singh mod*  
ROFLROCKET

*img292.imageshack.us/img292/220/2981screen01hh3.jpg
*img292.imageshack.us/img292/2981screen01hh3.jpg/1/w217.png



File Description:
this mod replaces sweet with indian cricket star harbhajan singh. 

*www.thegtaplace.com/downloads/file.php?id=2981


----------



## hsr (Oct 3, 2008)

wht hand 2 d multiplayer?


----------



## skippednote (Oct 3, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *Harbhajan Singh mod*
> ROFLROCKET
> 
> *img292.imageshack.us/img292/220/2981screen01hh3.jpg
> ...



Nice find


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 3, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> wht hand 2 d multiplayer?


what?


----------



## hsr (Oct 3, 2008)

the sa-mp 0.2 is not listing any ervers and the sa-mp.com is down too anyone know the problem?


----------



## quan chi (Oct 3, 2008)

are there any exciting mods for sa.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 4, 2008)

^GTA United.
that mod brings Liberty City + Vice City in GTA SA. but SA map is deleted.

GTA Gostown.
you need a bit powerful PC to run this.

GTA Retextured mod.
this mod installs higher quality texture. again a better pc required.


----------



## chesss (Oct 4, 2008)

> are there any exciting mods for sa.


 try supercj , kingkong . and get ultimate gtasa mod (don't remember the exact name) , with it you can have some serious fun..   
and if you like blowing things up try the carspawnner mod/trainer


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> GTA: SA was the end to the GTA3 series (GTA3, Vice City, San Andreas......they are games from a single series ).
> 
> GTA4 starts a new series .



wow....that means we expect a hell lot of more games of gta... well i'm a big gta fan


----------



## hsr (Oct 4, 2008)

i am a big man not a fan  lol


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted by KPower Mania  View Post
> GTA: SA was the end to the GTA3 series (GTA3, Vice City, San Andreas......they are games from a single series ).
> 
> GTA4 starts a new series .


Is this some official news


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 8, 2008)

*GTA IV PC Trailer Released!* 


here you go... : *www.gta4.net/news/4129/gta-iv-pc-trailer-released/


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 8, 2008)

the graphics remind me of gta 3 in PS2!


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great...will surely surely play this one


----------



## skippednote (Oct 8, 2008)

PS3 and X360 GTA IV was great.....but the PC one would be awesome...the video is great...


----------



## hsr (Oct 8, 2008)

cool explosion gfx more realistic. hopefully more frags


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesommme 
thanks for the update.

Download the trailer [27MB] [.mov format]

------------
@W i d e S c r e e N, c'mon man, THIS is GTA, we dont expect gfx., we expect GAMEPLAY & replayablity 
i guess you meant the city?

btw, gfx reminds me of COD4


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 9, 2008)

Fingers crossed for "GAMEPLAY & replayablity "

COD4 man, seriously? Watch this trailer of L.A. Noire developed by no other than Rockstar Games itself, there is a _zameen and aasman_ difference! mad


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2008)

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/6c5d1de3dddddb13473f497cd7751223f46523ed.jpg

Thats for the GTA n00bs.


----------



## hullap (Oct 9, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *Harbhajan Singh mod*
> ROFLROCKET
> 
> *img292.imageshack.us/img292/220/2981screen01hh3.jpg
> ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 9, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> Fingers crossed for "GAMEPLAY & replayablity "
> 
> COD4 man, seriously? Watch this trailer of L.A. Noire developed by no other than Rockstar Games itself, there is a _zameen and aasman_ difference! mad


LA Noire is for Console only.

this time around we have Euphoria engine along with R*'s RAGE, so maybe thats why gfx. quality is not top notch, but its good.
cars are more realistic, you can compare the damage model with that of CMR DiRT.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 10, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> LA Noire is for Console only.


damn! Hope they release it on PC.

@topic 
arent there any _desi_ characters in IV, as it's set in "new york city"? GTA 3 had Sardarji's in taxis


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 10, 2008)

dunno, maybe the guys who played it on console can answer


----------



## quan chi (Oct 10, 2008)

well guys i have seen gta IV video on you tube and many screenshots.
charecters looks like painted in water colour.
the vehicles only has got  better reflections and.and they have added a large amount of bloom effect which is totally useless.

other than that nothing o exciting.

and @s1800rpm.
please dont mind but
comparing gtaIV with dirt.come on man you are posting this..........


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 10, 2008)

^

cmr dirt has really amazing damage model, you can compare GTA4's with it, i' mean not side by side (damage physics...), but the visuals.

and this time they've made the car handling a bit more realistic, like if you accelearte in a turn, the car might spin up

----------------
@W i d e S c r e e N, *roman's cab driver  is indian*


----------



## quan chi (Oct 10, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ^
> 
> cmr dirt has really amazing damage model, you can compare GTA4's with it, i' mean not side by side (damage physics...), but the visuals.
> 
> ...



well that means you want to say the damage and physics of vehicles in gta4 is similar to dirt.if its this then yes you may say that.as if you accelerate too fast and brake suddenly too harsh. the charecter will come out smashing the windsheild.

but comparing its gfx with that of dirt is something not justified.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 10, 2008)

i said damage visuals are comparable, not gfx quality or physics 

btw, one more thing, if you do too much of burnout in GTA4 cars/bikes, the tyres will catch fire & eventually burst :WOW:

btw take a look at this vid, euphoria at its best.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyZjTFlnbAI
NoTE: mute that video  

euphoria at its best - part 2
Drunk Niko
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpO6_Qmn7fc&feature=related


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 13, 2008)

> It's funny AND weird, but when they crash out of their windshields is way more funnier.
> 
> Works best with cops because when you're doing full speed with 3-4 stars and cops are nowhere to be found then all of a sudden a cop car spawns a few streets ahead of you- collides with you and ALWAYS a white-skinny cop flies through the windshield. The black *fat guy is always sitting in the car  *
> 
> And he always make that scream like "AHHH!" and his scream stops short by crashing on the street.





> Another funny thing to do Is make a ped die at the wheel when driving. Sometimes they'll fall on the gas pedal and take off at full speed into on coming traffic
> 
> Sometimes they just die on the horn





Source


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 14, 2008)

, 
in gtasa, i bump a traffic car onto a cop car & watch the tamasha, or beat a ped. & then i walk "around" a cop, eventually the Ped hits the cop/other ped & tamasha begins

i do this & create a huge fight scene 10 peds fighting


----------



## quan chi (Oct 14, 2008)

yes thats funny too.


----------



## hsr (Oct 14, 2008)

u guys know any mp server for sa united?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 15, 2008)

[SIZE=-1][/SIZE][SIZE=-1]


[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*xs232.xs.to/xs232/08422/4482.jpg[/SIZE]
*
"...the biggest budget videogame in development anywhere in the world!..."*​[SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]SOURCES 

The Rockstar-backed interactive detective story, L.A Noire, which is due for release in 2009, may be the biggest budget videogame ever created, according to Tom Crago, the CEO of Tantalus and the president of the Game Developers' Association of Australia. IGN quotes Crago as saying that L.A Noire "could be the biggest budget videogame in development anywhere in the world. It would certainly… in terms of console titles, be in the top ten… LA Noire is a massive, massive project."​ 
 Behind the title is Australian developer Team Bondi, an Australian based studio founded by Brendan McNamara, of The Getaway fame. The crime thriller was originally announced exclusivively for PS3, but in his speech at GC Asia recently he mentioned that the title will be coming to Xbox 360 and PS3. Although little has been revealed about the title in terms of gameplay, we do know that it's set in "a perfectly re-created Los Angeles" of the late 1940s and players will be tasked with solving a series of murders.
​


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 15, 2008)

"a perfectly re-created Los Angeles"  

but not for PC

i'd love to see Mid Night Club LA on PC


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 15, 2008)

Can u tell about the upcoming GTA-4 for  PC ... what about the graphichs from san andreas to GTA-4 ,, which graphics is needed to play @ very high settings


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2008)

*PC previews due soon*



> We have just received a heads-up from the editor at Kikizo.com that online GTA4 PC previews are due to arrive soon. Editors from a whole bunch of different sites were yesterday given the opportunity to play the game at Rockstar's UK headquarters, which means we can probably expect the previews to go live in about two or three weeks time. We'll let you know as soon as we have any more details. Meanwhile, be sure to check out Kikizo's MCLA Review, which draws a lot of interesting comparisons to GTA IV.



gta4.net


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2008)

*GTA 4 - Bloopers, Glitches & Silly Stuff 4*
*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/c0/rotlaugh.gif

machinima


> Machinima.com director BenBuja presents his fourth installment of the BG&SS series and its crazier then ever!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2008)

Just checked on Gamespot.GTA PC launch delayed by 2 weeks


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

If Rockstar dosent port L.A. Noire to PC, I wont be touching ANY GTA game from that day!


----------



## HACKER@PUNJABI (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey guys!!! 
do know any site which offer diff. mods like one that was given in the magazine this time.


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 31, 2008)

*GTA IV OFFICIAL PC HARDWARE REQUIREMENTS*


*Minimum System Requirements*

OS: Windows Vista - Service Pack 1 / XP - Service Pack 3

Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8Ghz, AMD Athlon X2 64 2.4Ghz

Memory: 1.5GB, 16GB Free Hard Drive Space 

Video Card: 256MB NVIDIA 7900 / 256MB ATI X1900 


*Recommended System Requirements *

OS: Windows Vista - Service Pack 1 / XP - Service Pack 3

Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4Ghz, AMD Phenom X3 2.1Ghz

Memory: 2 GB (Windows XP) 2.5 GB (Windows Vista) 

18 GB Free Hard Drive Space 

Video Card: 512MB NVIDIA 8600 / 512MB ATI 3870

Source:*uk.pc.ign.com/articles/925/925515p1.html

Hope it works on my Pendium D 2.8Ghz, 1GB RAM, and 7600GT ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2008)

18 GB hard disk space is insane


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

Wondering how many days it will take to download this game.... 



HACKER@PUNJABI said:


> Hey guys!!!
> do know any site which offer diff. mods like one that was given in the magazine this time.



www.thegtaplace.com
www.gtagarage.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2008)

^^Good that I am buying it


----------



## chesss (Nov 1, 2008)

> GTA IV OFFICIAL PC HARDWARE REQUIREMENTS


 I cannot let myself believe these  requirements are official...got source?


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 1, 2008)

@chesss:I've mentioned the source in that post itself buddy.. dint you check it??..


----------



## chesss (Nov 1, 2008)

^oops sorry ..
but I am still hoping ign is just playing around.. man I just got a cheap ass pc this feb and it is below the minimum requirements  .


----------



## REY619 (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope it works on my XPS M1530.. It meets the minimum requirements...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

^^If you have a 8600M GT then it will work .


----------



## REY619 (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah 8600M GT, i have!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2008)

*Grand Theft Auto IV Hands-on*
We test out the controls, replay editor, and more.



> "The earlier PC versions of Grand Theft Auto (since III) have always been put into production as soon as the console versions were complete; in this case, we've been working in concert with the console teams, and even a little before. The reason we're releasing six months later is due to the fact that we are building this as a pc game from the ground up and adding additional features to an already massive experience."






> There's also a slider in the PC version to dramatically increase traffic density, which can lead to traffic jams of thirty or so cars.


:O


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^O_O... nice find.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2008)

*img83.imageshack.us/img83/6536/gtaivpchandson440ja8.jpg
​

=> We can say there's no doubt it looks absolutely incredible. But it was only just now, going back to the Xbox 360 version for comparison, that we realised how superior it actually is. 

=> We're talking leaves on detailed trees that are individually visible, and it's only just now when I turned on the console version for the first time in months that I said to myself: "Wow. This looks dated by comparison".

=>The PC version has a fully customisable graphics menu. Texture quality can be set to high medium or low, you can toggle the shadow quality, texture filter quality, reflection resolution and water quality - all of which have four settings.

=> View distance, detail distance, shadow density and light distance can all be set from 1-100, and most interestingly, so can vehicle density, which also changes the way the game plays for obvious reasons, and to give you an idea of how much you can turn it up, Rockstar told us that the equivalent vehicle density featured on the console versions would have been just 33 per cent

=> by taking all the settings down, we were indeed able to get the game running at a consistently high 60fps frame rate outdoors, albeit in PS2-o-vision, which put a smile on our face. No, we didn't need a frames per second gage, and yes, we're sad like that. 

=>Flying very high over Algonquin, and looking around us, we were blown away by the views of the entire map - all islands. This is not like you remember the helicopters on console. You can literally see everything


=>Back on the ground, the texture resolution is noticeably higher; you can see (and read) advertisements in the subway station, signs in buildings and logos on merchandise that you wouldn't even have noticed before.


Source + thread @ gtaforums


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 5, 2008)

ummmm.... speechless... 
Thanks for the info..


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2008)

www.snapmap.wikigta.org



> *Pinpoint specific positions on one of the GTA maps, to share them with other people.*
> Click on the map to add a point, click on a point to remove it.
> When you are ready, share the URL (from below, not the address bar) either directly or as BBcode.




maps avaialbe= from gta1 to gta4


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2008)

^^cool imagemap


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 6, 2008)

Good to hear that i would be able to see _leaves on detailed trees ,individually_!

@s18000rpm,
GTAForums has gone to the n00bs instead of the dogs.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

Ha ! Die consoles, die !


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> GTAForums has gone to the n00bs instead of the dogs.


ya

so many noobs (mods ) there.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 7, 2008)

=========
GTA4 in real life
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7XsZkOi4OE

============
CJ rapping on gta sa theme music
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=69UuaqI_SBA

dont forget to read the video description

[original video with links to d/l - *www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcYkCGhu_hM ]

========
*Grand Theft Awesome lV - GTA IV Parody FUNNY COMEDY NEW 2008*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tnDyUQdhyw&NR=1

all these videos rated "M"


----------



## shantanu (Nov 7, 2008)

you are the man dude...  awesome..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 21, 2008)

The bad news: Rockstar Games has officially confirmed that the Grand Theft Auto IV expansion will not arrive in 2008. The downloadable add-on, which will be exclusive to the Xbox 360, is now set to launch on Xbox Live worldwide on February 17, the same day as Street Fighter IV in the US. No price has been set, but the expansion will require the original game to play and will presumably share the same hard M for Mature rating.

Now, the good news. The expansion won't be a smallish bit of DLC, like Mass Effect's single-mission Bring Down the Sky. Titled "The Lost and Damned," the add-on will leave Niko Bellic behind in the Manhattan doppelganger of Algonquin and focus on an all-new protagonist. According to USA Today, Liberty City's newest antihero will be Johnny Klebitz, member of the biker gang known as The Lost. Based in the New Jersey clone of Alderney, the Sons of Anarchy-esque motorcycle club had some run-ins with Bellic--who will make a cameo appearance--in the middle section of GTAIV.

"Johnny is a very different character than Niko, with a very different background," Rockstar vice president of creative development Dan Houser told USA Today. "I can't go into too much detail on the story, because we try not to give away too much plot before the game is released. But I can say that the story will show you a different side of Liberty City."


Note to self: Do not meet these guys in a dark alley.
In addition to the new storyline, The Lost and Damned will also sport new weapons, vehicles, and multiplayer modes that have yet to be detailed. In an official press release, Rockstar said the add-on will also feature a whole new soundtrack, with new types of music being added to GTAIV's myriad radio stations.

Last but not least, the expansion will be the first of two 360-exclusive episodes Rockstar North is making for GTAIV. "Making these episodes has enabled us to expand the narrative and the experience of interacting with a game world in really innovative ways," said Rockstar Games founder Sam Houser, brother of Dan, in a statement. "We hope fans of the game enjoy the new way of experiencing life in Liberty City contained in this first episode." No details on the second episode have been announced.

Copied from:*www.gamespot.com/news/6201417.html?tag=latestheadlines;title;1


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

^^Who cares about the X360. Mine fried anyways .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 21, 2008)

^RRoD?


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 28, 2008)

*GTA 4 for PC - Copy Protection FAQ*

Rockstar has released a FAQ regarding the copy protection that will be used in the PC version of GTA 4, here are the details:

Activation via Internet (1x per system, no limits, Fallback for systems without web access)
Copy protection Securom: The original disc is required for playing (Execpt: Download version of GTA 4, for example from Direct 2 Drive)
Requirements for playing (singleplayer): Games for Windows Live account for saving/achievements (1x free creation), original disc, Securom runs in the background
Requirements for playing (multiplayer): Active internet connection, Games for Windows Live account, For uploading videos: Rockstar Social Club Account.
If you don't have web access or don't want to connect your gaming PC to the Internet, Rockstar wants to offer a not yet specified system to activate GTA 4 via another PC with web access. Details are supposed to be available on launch.
For the normal GTA 4 (PC) version with disc installation, activations are unlimited. But the original disc is required for playing.
This does not apply for legally downloaded versions of GTA 4: Depending on the vendor the following is possible: Five parallel installations with the possibility to revive a "free” installation, if an old installation is deleted. For this purpose the customer has to have web access with the PC GTA 4 is installed on.
Those playing GTA 4 with an illegally hacked version have, according to Rockstar, to fear that the game will not be fully playable.
If you change two major components of your PC (like the graphics card or the CPU), you will possible have to reactivate GTA 4.


Phew that was a mouthful I can tell you, whilst some will find it disappointing that GTA 4 uses such an invasive DRM system it does seem as if Rockstar has tried to weigh the need to protect their work against the inconvenience to the customer and for the boxed retail version there are no activation or install limits.

Source : *www.gta4.net/news/4150/gta-4-for-pc--copy-protection-faq/


*WDF??*


----------



## REY619 (Nov 29, 2008)

^^damnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2008)

Go buy if you are so desperate for the game


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 29, 2008)

Haha... wasnt Spore having all bullsh1t. Nothing beats DarkCoder or RELOADED .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 30, 2008)

Reloaded Rockz.


----------



## rosemolr (Nov 30, 2008)

who is going to buy the dvd..crack will release soon


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah, but am not interested in this game


----------



## chavo (Nov 30, 2008)

GTA VI relased for pc on torrent


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 30, 2008)

^^Thanks. VI came before IV ? Thats great!


----------



## shantanu (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome news man  Vi lol !!! i would rather wait for IV


----------



## chavo (Nov 30, 2008)

sorry guys 
it is GTA 4
its on torrent 12gb setup


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 30, 2008)

*The Official GTA 4 PC Thread*

I have a good news and a bad news for all GTA fans here.
First the bad news *GTA 4 PC official release delayed in India*.The reason being the recent terrorist attack.

Now for the ppl like me who go "WTF I dont buy orig games.I get it from the pbay or wait for a skulled version",this *game is costing just Rs.499* in India!!!!!!!

Iam not sure about the news.I suggest u ppl to verify it urselves.If it is true,then it is going to be the first computer game I have ever bought in my life.

Source: *www.gtanet.com/news/single.php?id=4148 and  *www.gta4.net/news/4148/india-gta-4-for-pc-release-delayed/


*Anyway Fk u Terrorists*


----------



## nvidia (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC delayed in India*

Wtf? Just 500 bucks?!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC delayed in India*

Oh man,I so hope it runs on single core  I am ready to pay even Rs.2000 for it.


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC delayed in India*

I think I read somewhere that the developers said it is really scalable and wud run old systems too.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC delayed in India*

The moment I read the thread title (before opening), I thought this delay could be coz of the attacks 

btw, I guess this will be my first ever genuine version of GTA to add to the collection


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC delayed in India*



Gigacore said:


> btw, I guess this will be my first ever genuine version of GTA to add to the collection


ya mine too


----------



## chavo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC delayed in India*

i think they will hav more then 2 dvds for game setup
and 2(+1 in case) dvds for just rs 500 tht is awesome


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC delayed in India*

i think "2" is missing..  it should be 2499/-


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC delayed in India*



Gigacore said:


> The moment I read the thread title (before opening), I thought this delay could be coz of the attacks
> 
> btw, I guess this will be my first ever genuine version of GTA to add to the collection





rohan_mhtr said:


> ya mine too



This wud be the first game Iam going to buy in my life.I have original DVD of Lost Planet which I got with my Graphics Card but was not able to play because of the Fking Steam.


----------



## george101 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC delayed in India*

GTA IV Will Be Out Dec. 3 for INR 499 *Update 30/11/08


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC delayed in India*

It's not delayed. Infact it's set to be released on 3rd December for a price tag of Rs. 499. 

*theangrypixel.com/blog/2008/11/30/gta-iv-will-be-out-dec-3-for-inr-499/

Also here's a Denmark user on YouTube with his spanking early copy of the game:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvYCqLbR-6o

The lucky son of a gun. It's a 2 DVD version game & he says it might take upto 18GB space on the HDD.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC delayed in India*

Who cares.. this game sucks...


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC delayed in India*

^^So the price tag is real.
Anyway the denmark guy says the game takes 18GB!!!!!!!
The biggest game I have installed on my system was Turok which was 12GB and $ucked like hell.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC delayed in India*

Turok took up the maximum space on my HDD. It consumed around 15 Gigs. This is ballistic if it takes upto 18Gb of space.


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC delayed in India*

I think it is time to start an official GTA4 Thread.Or can we change the name of this thread to that?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC delayed in India*



arijit_2404 said:


> i think "2" is missing..  it should be 2499/-



It's clearly stated as $10


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC delayed in India*

My PC failed the recommended requirements but passed the minimum requirements test except the HD space at www.systemrequirementlabs.com 

RECOMMENDED:


> CPU
> Recommended: Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4GHz, AMD Phenom X3 2.1GHz
> You Have: 2 processors running - Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz  FAIL: Sorry, your CPU does not meet this recommended requirement. If you really want to make this product fly, click the 'We Recommend' button to check out some great computers.
> 
> ...



MINIMUM:


> CPU
> Minimum: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8GHz, AMD Athlon X2 64 2.4GHz
> You Have: 2 processors running - Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz  PASS
> 
> ...


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: The Official GTA 4 PC Thread*

_Thread renamed._

Holy cow, that is a bumper price. Nice. Like someone said here, one for safe keeping.


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: The Official GTA 4 PC Thread*

For anyone still thinking to pirate this game:


> Rockstar has released a FAQ regarding the copy protection that will be used in the PC version of GTA 4, here are the details
> 
> * Activation via Internet (1x per system, no limits, Fallback for systems without web access)
> * Copy protection Securom: The original disc is required for playing (Execpt: Download version of GTA 4, for example from Direct 2 Drive)
> ...


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 30, 2008)

Threads merged into a single GTA Heaven mega-thread. Please make sure you don't discuss things on cracking, pirating, etc.. if not heeded thread will be closed indefinitely.


----------



## cynosure (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: The Official GTA 4 PC Thread*

AFAIK securom protection was in bioshock(along with internet activation), alone in the dark, farcry2, fallout 3, spore  and some other games which I think a huge population played with pirated dvds.

And even in sims 2, the initial cracked copies never allowed the user to create his/her own house but the later cracks found an answer for this question, so even if rockstar did something great to protect their game from piracy, that might not hold for long.

"Kane and Lynch" and "Gears of war" also required live membership for submitting high scores but those were not required for saving the gameplay.

I might sound like a hardcore pirate here but if GTA4 comes for INR 499 then woot!. I will but the original.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 1, 2008)

^^The biggest antipiracy measure they took is the price tag.
The second antipiracy measure is the size of the game.It's torrent is 13GB!!!


----------



## cynosure (Dec 1, 2008)

^Game has not been released, how can you know about the torrent size?


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC delayed in India*



amitava82 said:


> Who cares.. this game sucks...


lol...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 1, 2008)

cynosure said:


> ^Game has not been released, how can you know about the torrent size?


LOL! Dude Europeans have their retail copies in hand but they can only play it after the activation of the game on December 3rd.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 1, 2008)

cynosure said:


> ^Game has not been released, how can you know about the torrent size?



Have you ever heard something like "It got leaked.." ?

But in this case, its like Ethan_Hunt said!


----------



## arijit_2404 (Dec 1, 2008)

499/-

I willl surely buy this game... 

Now that's how game developers/publishers should make profit out of pirates.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 2, 2008)

So its confirmed at 499/- eh ? It makes a sure buy then .



ajaybc said:


> My PC failed the recommended requirements but passed the minimum requirements test except the HD space at www.systemrequirementlabs.com
> 
> RECOMMENDED:
> 
> ...



Lol that site sucks. Dont refer to it. It said I will have problems with CoD4 but I will be able to play Crysis very well  (I have a 8800GT). Thats retarded .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 2, 2008)

Some screenshots from GTA forums:
*img201.imageshack.us/img201/2946/gta8lh3.jpg
*img355.imageshack.us/img355/1601/gta9tv2.jpg
*img201.imageshack.us/img201/7297/gta10hj8.jpg
*img201.imageshack.us/img201/1428/gtabadsettingsup7.jpg
*img201.imageshack.us/img201/3217/gtabad1oh7.jpg
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/7894/gtabad2rz4.jpg

And for the utter disappointment:


> OK so ive installed and ran GTA PC and its runs like a bloody dog, 21.86fps average!! this is bloody sh*t!
> 
> AMD X2 Dual core 6000+ (3ghz)
> 4gb DDR2 6400 crosshair
> Geforce 8800GTX 768mb (recents drivers)



This is taken from another forum. My apologies as I don't have the original thread link.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 2, 2008)

Sounds like the optimization is horrible.My system handled Fallout 3 beautifully but I cant even run this game on my single core procy.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 2, 2008)

GTA 4 is Rs 475 at nextworld.in


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 2, 2008)

I just visited the GTA forums & had a look at the screenshots. The draw distance is really poor & it seems to have that same hazy look which Bully suffered from. It's said to be performing very bad on the ATI cards. WTF!


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah screenshots look bad :/ Well doesnt matter for me 

But whats up with these hazy, over blurred sh!te in all game to appease low res textures or details ?


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 2, 2008)

Its clearly a bad port.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 2, 2008)

Obviously a bad port job. First Bully & now this. Looks like the worst nightmares have come true. I didn't fancy any GTA games in particular but would have loved to try this one as it looked interesting. I can accept dull graphics to some extent but poor performance with frame rates is something I won't buy.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 3, 2008)

And it got 9.2 ratings from IGN.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome Price , shitty port .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote from Steam forums


> Re:GTA IV is fine, learn to upgrade
> 
> Listen you turd, my specs meet all requirements and guess what, it still ♥♥♥♥ing lags so stick that advice of yours up your ♥♥♥.
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 3, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Quote from Steam forums



LOL


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2008)

How did the reviewers played it then, and appreciated it lolz


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 3, 2008)

T159 said:


> How did the reviewers played it then, and appreciated it lolz


May be they are blessed with the limited-edition-ass-kissing copy of the game?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 3, 2008)

Holy hell! So its all a fad now?  I wonder what will happen on my C2D nVidia 2gigs. Fingers crossed!


----------



## arijit_2404 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for saving my 499/-.


----------



## anispace (Dec 3, 2008)

oh man ... keeping my fingers crossed. Rs499 is an awesome price and i even dont care about the graphics coz its gta... i`d be happy if it looked like gtasa or even vc. 

Just hoping that it doesnt do a powerpoint presentation on my pc


----------



## shantanu (Dec 3, 2008)

but what should we do ?? what happened ? no one expected this thing.. i too thought it might be DX9 stuff.. or a baisc Gfx like other GTA versions.. i always loved GTA coz of gameplay... and some other reasons


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow,Steam is actually accepting refunds for GTA IV.Refunds on steam are rare.Even Valve knows this game is so broken


----------



## shantanu (Dec 3, 2008)

hey need some help here ::

*should i order from Nextworld ??? is it trustworthy ?*

will there be fix for the bad ports ???


----------



## anispace (Dec 4, 2008)

there has to be a fix for this mess. Anyways i am going to buy a copy for myself. This was THE game I was looking forward to, so buggy or not I will buy it and wait for the patches to arrive.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 4, 2008)

shantanu said:


> hey need some help here ::
> 
> *should i order from Nextworld ??? is it trustworthy ?*
> 
> will there be fix for the bad ports ???



NextWorld is a superstore in Pashim Vihar, Delhi, if I can recall correct. And the site is online since a while, so I guess it's trustworthy enough. If you're in the Delhi area, you can go with COD (Cash-On-Delivery) option.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2008)

They may fix the countless crashes but the game has to be recoded for PC to fix the performance issues.
I won't recommend anyone to buy this just yet.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 4, 2008)

oh man !! not with GTA


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 4, 2008)

Mystic said:


> NextWorld is a superstore in Pashim Vihar, Delhi, if I can recall correct. And the site is online since a while, so I guess it's trustworthy enough. If you're in the Delhi area, you can go with COD (Cash-On-Delivery) option.



Paschim Vihar kaun rehta hai?Mere ghar ke bahut pass hai.

Game bhool jao yeh wali.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> They may fix the countless crashes but the game has to be recoded for PC to fix the performance issues.
> I won't recommend anyone *to buy* this just yet.


or to download.



shantanu said:


> but what should we do ?? what happened ? no one expected this thing.. i too thought it might be DX9 stuff.. or a baisc Gfx like other GTA versions..* i always loved GTA coz of gameplay... and some other reasons*



Could you plz explain those other extra reasons in detail?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2008)

shantanu said:


> oh man !! not with GTA


Dude honestly speaking, wait for some time. Get it locally if you want to but wait some more before they actually address to this issues. These are all the foul cries of initial releases. Let the dust settle & patch be released then perhaps you can have a better insight & buy this messed up game.


----------



## johnvaz87 (Dec 4, 2008)

Guyzz is Gta 4 PC really being released in india ??? and what will be the price ? i heard its around Rs 600/- is this true ??


----------



## shantanu (Dec 4, 2008)

lol !! gaurav.. you know what i am talking about  !! i miss s18 here  !!
475 is not a bad pricing at that online store.. but i think i will have to control and will have to wait for a better version  .. kindaaa sad...

gaurav tere ghar ke pass hai.. to ek ship kar de mujhe


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2008)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> We are aware that *a small number of fans* are having problems running GTA IV on their PC’s and we would like to assure them we are working to help solve these as quickly as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## shantanu (Dec 4, 2008)

what are these noobs doing...


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 4, 2008)

Iam frm cochin and i cant find it here.went to music world and planet m and those n00bs havent even heard of gta 4 lolz.

Can anyone help me pls.....


----------



## unni (Dec 4, 2008)

I too can't find it here in Bengaluru Forum Landmark. Has anybody here bought the PC DVD?


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 4, 2008)

somebody pls help.me going to buy tomorrow if it is available


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2008)

It's very tough to find one right now. The distributors are mostly stating that it's arrival would be by 8th Dec, tops.


----------



## chavo (Dec 4, 2008)

hey guys i am going 2 buy GTA 4 from nextworld.in
so any advice
can i trust this site?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2008)

What are your system specs. btw.?


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Wow,Steam is actually accepting refunds for GTA IV.Refunds on steam are rare.Even Valve knows this game is so broken


steam is not evil ! sometimes


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2008)

^^Hell no,Valve is God.


----------



## rsingh (Dec 5, 2008)

*GTA 4 PC Frame Rate Issues !*

I am running a system with the following specs: 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4 Ghz
XFX Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTX
OCZ Platinum 2 Gb 800 Mhz RAM
320 gb WD Hard Disk
Asus P5N 32 E Sli Mobo 
Windows Vista Ultimate 32 Bit edition with Service Pack 1 

The latest nvidia drivers 180.48 

I am getting really bad frame rates in GTA... even on low, i am getting an avg. 25 fps which keeps dropping further 5-10 mins into the game. I dont get it, i shud be able to play on atleast high if not very high. Even far cry 2 runs perfect with most stuff on high and some on very high. My CPU is running at about 32- 36 degrees Celsius normally. Could it be that my cpu heats up too much while im playing and that causes it ? otherwise can someone please tell me why this is happening? 

Thanks guys


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC Frame Rate Issues !*

lol it started here now.
Reason is that its a bad port to PC. Wait a few days, perhaps a patch from either (game devs or gfx driver) will come soon.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 PC Frame Rate Issues !*



rsingh said:


> I am running a system with the following specs:
> 
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4 Ghz
> XFX Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTX
> ...


You are lucky you are getting 25 FPS.Most people with better systems are stuck with 10-15 FPS.It is due to the bad coding of the engine.
You may try to reduce the traffic density to minimum though.Also close all the non essential windows services as the game is HIGHLY cpu intensive.
And Ya,always keep an eye out for (hopefully) coming patch\drivers


----------



## chavo (Dec 5, 2008)

hey guys 
my system is as follows.
AMD Phenom 9550 Quad core 2.2GHz
Palit 9600 (512 mb)
2 gb ddr2 ram
windows xp (sp 2)
should i buy GTA 4 from nextworld.in?????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2008)

^^I guess you should,read the previous few pages.

I think that the pirated versions of GTA IV will most likely not have layers of crappy software like SecuROM,GFWL and R* social sh1t.There is a chance they will be better.

Amazon.com product rating for GTA


----------



## redmanc (Dec 5, 2008)

Can't miss this one even though it has bad fps.
Will it run fine on my C2D on low settings ?


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 5, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^I guess you should,read the previous few pages.
> 
> I think that the pirated versions of GTA IV will most likely not have layers of crappy software like SecuROM,GFWL and R* social sh1t.There is a chance they will be better.
> 
> Amazon.com product rating for GTA



omg wat were they thinking wen they made this $hit.
They even said prior to release that this game is really optimised and wud work even 3yr old systems


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> omg wat were they thinking wen they made this $hit.
> They even said prior to release that this game is really optimised and wud work even 3yr old systems





			
				R* said:
			
		

> *Most users using current PC hardware as of December 2008 are advised to use medium graphics settings. Higher settings are provided for future generations of PCs with higher specifications than are currently widely available. *


*
*This is what they had to say post-release.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 5, 2008)

^^
See this:



> At first glance, the game looks brighter, sharper, and more vibrant, with the development team looking to take advantage of the increased flexibility presented by the PC platform. The aim is to ensure that the game not only looks good on top-end hardware--at a maximum resolution of 2560x1600 pixels--but also runs perfectly well on three-year-old machines, according to the Rockstar staffer taking us through the demo. Recommended and minimum specifications for the game are yet to be released. "



Source:*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/grandtheftauto4/news.html?sid=6200321&mode=all


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 5, 2008)

It's the lamest excuse for a bad port job, that's what it is. Now they are trying to cover that up with making BS claims like the highest setting is supposed to be unlocked only with "next big generation hardware leap". WTF!


----------



## mikeon (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone tried it on onboard intel x3100 or x3000 yet ?


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 5, 2008)

^^Joking??..eh...?


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 5, 2008)

So the 499 price point is to justify all this? They released in the usually lucrative US/UK markets, got slammed from gamers, start refunding and then decide to sell it cheap in the Indian subcontinent to salvage whatever they can, or lose it all to pirates.

In short, they knew it was a bad port beforehand.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> ^^
> See this:
> 
> 
> ...


The only remaining hope|)is the scene.Maybe they'll fix the problems related to 3 layers of crappy software on the game.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 6, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The only remaining hope|)is the scene.Maybe they'll fix the problems related to 3 layers of crappy software on the game.



Whats your system config?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2008)

Single core
Everything else passes recommended specs


----------



## anispace (Dec 6, 2008)

I dont get it. seems rockstar doesnt give a **** for PC gamers. Why else would they wait 7 months and then release this crap. And the lame future gen hardware excuse. How did they test it? did they go in the future and play it on a decacore system. And the same game is perfectly playable on a 2.5 year old Xbox 360 system but not on the latest highend gfx cards.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 6, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Single core
> Everything else passes recommended specs


Single core aur GTA 4 khelne ke sapne? Main core 2 duo mein muh chupata ghoom raha hu.


----------



## Faun (Dec 6, 2008)

^^personal supercomputer par khelna  Thoda intzaar kar.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 6, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^personal supercomputer par khelna  Thoda intzaar kar.



Main wait kar raha hu.Ghar bhej dena supercomputer.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 6, 2008)

anispace said:


> I dont get it. seems rockstar doesnt give a **** for PC gamers. Why else would they wait 7 months and then release this crap. And the lame future gen hardware excuse. How did they test it? did they go in the future and play it on a decacore system. And the same game is perfectly playable on a 2.5 year old Xbox 360 system but not on the latest highend gfx cards.



What I dont understand is how IGN,Gamespy,Videogamer and Eurogamer reviewed this game??!Did they goto the future?!!
They are mentioning this perfomance issue as a small problem.
IGN gave it 9.2/10 Gamespy 5/5 Videogamer 10/10 and Eurogamer 9/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 6, 2008)

Actually I just went through the IGN video review & they used a Quad Core processor, an 8800GT coupled with 2 gigs of RAM & said that they still ran into frame rate issues. Despite that the ratings are high because of the overall gameplay, which they seem to be highly impressed about. The video seemed to be very smooth. I reckon they might have toned down a lot of settings.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 6, 2008)

i got a quad.. 8 gigs of RAM and 4850.. i dont think that GTA will give me more than 15 FPS  the systemrequirments lab crosses everything .. the graph is full  lol


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 6, 2008)

It will, easily. All you need to do is tweak the settings according to your allocated VRAM. This means that by default your Texture quality will be capped at Medium & Render Quality can be set to high. Then tweak the traffic density, view distance, shadow quality bars accordingly. Don't exceed over the limit of your VRAM else it will cost you a crash. My best bet is to lower shadows to a large extent as they would gobble up a lot of memory for rendering & they aren't that great looking either. It should easily gain you 36fps atleast or may be more if lucky.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2008)

shantanu said:


> i got a quad.. 8 gigs of RAM and 4850.. i dont think that GTA will give me more than 15 FPS  the systemrequirments lab crosses everything .. the graph is full  lol


lool but you still have an  ATi card which _*GTA hates*_The issues should be resolved if a patch comes through.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Actually I just went through the IGN video review & they used a Quad Core processor, an 8800GT coupled with 2 gigs of RAM & said that they still ran into frame rate issues. Despite that the ratings are high because of the overall gameplay, which they seem to be highly impressed about. The video seemed to be very smooth. I reckon they might have toned down a lot of settings.


The overall ratings are high because of 2 possible reasons.
1.The reviewers only considered gameplay ignoring the junk software and other bugs.
2.A minimum score was settled before the review in return for exclusive hands on previews etc. in R* studios,so they ignored the mess.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2008)

A guy on GTA forums with an Athlon 64 3500+(my model) was able to run the game perfectly by some tweaking.
Thanks for those links,I have more hopes
But I won't be buying the game unless the crappy R* SC gets fixed


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 6, 2008)

I should have it by Monday so hopefully might start posting the benchmarks.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 6, 2008)

So according to the forums it will run smoother if we keep the game at the desktop resolution.My desktop res is 1440X900 and that means i can run at that res..wow...


----------



## shantanu (Dec 6, 2008)

ignoring everything i ordered the game and will get it on tuesday  , i hope it runs ok.. or by tweaking atleast.. then if R* releases some patch it will be best.. but by the refunding they have done in other locations it is very unlikely that a patch is coming soon..  , i love GTA and cannot wait to go crazy with it


----------



## REY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Everyone revert back to good old San Andreas!!!


----------



## anispace (Dec 6, 2008)

has it arrived in stores in Mumbai like Chroma, Planet M etc. And has anybody actually purchased the game(no 0×0008, fuber etc. plz) and played it. Is the fps and missing texture issue really that bad?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2008)

shantanu said:


> ignoring everything i ordered the game and will get it on tuesday  , i hope it runs ok.. or by tweaking atleast.. then if R* releases some patch it will be best.. but by the refunding they have done in other locations it is very unlikely that a patch is coming soon..  , i love GTA and cannot wait to go crazy with it


Where did you order it from?

If you manage to run the MP,find R* developers and beat the crap out of them(this is an achievement too)


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 6, 2008)

^^Yeah that wud be a gud MP mode."Beat the Devs" mode like teh zombie mode in COD5.Endless hordes of R* developers attacking a gaming parlour screaming "We want money...We want money..." and we defending the parlour with bazookas and shotguns shouting "Take that fking GTA DVD and shove it up ur A$$" in Chris Tucker style.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Dec 6, 2008)

I got this game despite of various warnings and now i think i have wasted my money if there is no patch available sooner or later . My system specs are as follows 
amd6000 , 2gb kingston dual channel ram , 500gb eSATA disk with an 512mb xfx 7850gtx . Even on the lowest of the settings i hardly get above 25fps .
In crowded areas game lags like hell and some later missions cannot be completed because of the framerate  issue . Now i am stuck with only driving fast cars .
Even crysis ran smoother than this on high settings on my system .
This is the first original dvd that i have purchased and err... what a waste .


----------



## AlfaQ (Dec 6, 2008)

lol, why dont you guys keep an eye on hotspot forums like gtaforums which R* themselves keep an eye on

*www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=380088


			
				Rockstar Toronto said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> We've been reading the forums and understand that several of you are experiencing difficulties with Grand Theft Auto IV PC, and we are committed to doing everything we can to help resolve these troubles. We are working on a number of solutions, outlined below, and over the next few days we will be responding to questions posed on this forum in an effort to get your game up and running as quickly as possible. Please continue to check the list below for updates.
> 
> ...



btw, congrats Ethan_Hunt, your thread's a sticky here *www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=379477


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 7, 2008)

For those wanting to purchase the legit copy, it' available at Alfa for Rs. 425. My friend got his copy from Milestone Interative directly & also checked Alfa for this price.

Ran his benchmark & was extremely frustrated. Here's a run down:

PC Config:
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 (@default stock speed)
2GB OCZ DDR II 800Mhz RAM
GeCube ATI Radeon HD4870
Windows Vista Ultimate 32-bit with SP1

Setting used was 1280x1024 with texture quality at medium & render quality at high. Rest bars didn't even exceed 20 bars. FPS achieved, a shocking 22fps with constant drops to 15 fps. We even tried lowering resolution & also every other setting present but nothing worked the frames barely budged. This game virtually has no scaling whatsoever. Chucked it out of frustration.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 7, 2008)

What kind of performance should I expect on this config:
Q6600 2.4Ghz
4GB DDR2 800 Mhz RAM
8800GTS 512 G92(Only one card coz SLI is useless)
Vista Ultimate 32-Bit with Service Pack 1 and the Nvidia 180.48 drivers.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Dec 7, 2008)

AlfaQ said:


> lol, why dont you guys keep an eye on hotspot forums like gtaforums which R* themselves keep an eye on
> 
> *www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=380088
> 
> ...


Well tried everything what was said in their forum , like changing the resolution updating the firmware but nothing helps . I want my 475 bucks back , now i realize why they didnt release a demo version .
I should have downloaded this too but it is 13gb!! setup .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 7, 2008)

A sandbox game can't be released as demo


----------



## AlfaQ (Dec 8, 2008)

rohan_mhtr, which gta since gta3 had a demo? lol
you should get in contact with r*.
or seek a refund


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2008)

Bully Scholarship is better.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Dec 8, 2008)

AlfaQ said:


> rohan_mhtr, which gta since gta3 had a demo? lol
> you should get in contact with r*.
> or seek a refund


lol , i dont think i can get a refund here in india!



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> A sandbox game can't be released as demo



There was a demo for crysis .


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 8, 2008)

rohan_mhtr said:


> There was a demo for crysis .



IMO Crysis can't be called sandbox game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2008)

Crysis is not a sandbox game like Fallout 3 or GTA


----------



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2008)

tomorrow and day after the courier service is OFF  , daymnnn these guys man.. i am dying for the package to arrive..


----------



## arijit_2404 (Dec 8, 2008)

Don't die, fill up your saline bottles for two more days.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyone found this game on shelves in new delhi yet ?


----------



## shantanu (Dec 9, 2008)

it available in Delhi today.. had a talk with a guy.. he said he is getting it today.. the dealers in Delhi got it at 2:00 AM today.. its real time news baby...


----------



## ruturaj3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Is it available in mumbai ? NVIDIA releases new drivers for GTA IV.
*www.nzone.com/object/nzone_gtaiv_downloads.html


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 9, 2008)

Got my copy. Freaking finally. Now for the first thoughts. I guess the bashing has been done to hell by people all across the globe so I'll leave that part out. I just played the game for an hour & boy it's extremely fun. Probably the only GTA game that I'm really enjoying. What makes this game so different is the humor attached with the character. It's so freaking funny, you just can't help but laugh your ass off to their witty dialogues. I just completed going out on a date with Michelle & deserted Roman who was being beaten up by his loan sharks. 

Had to pick him up from Hospital later on & also apologised for it. No sweat! 

If only Cockstar would crease out all the frame rates issues this game would really be a treat to play. But whatever the reviews may be the game is worth a try. Pick up your copies ASAP & wait for the patch. All I can say for now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm gonna get my copy in a day or two.It's not out in hte stores yet.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 9, 2008)

Just completed the 'Bull In a China shop' mission. Boy this is really good.


----------



## chavo (Dec 9, 2008)

hey 
Ethan_Hunt u said tht it is available in alfa
ru talking abt andheri west (mumbai) wala alfa
is it true?
plez ans fast
if yes then i am going 2mrrow only 2 buy
plez plez reply


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 9, 2008)

^Replied to your PM. Yes it is the shop in Irla. That's in Vile Parle. Just 10 mins from Andheri station. Just ask any rick person to take you to Irla or directly say Alfa. Shouldn't be an issue. Hope it hasn't run out of stock. It's selling like hot cakes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2008)

To all who got the game or are getting itlease don't post spoilers here


----------



## Chintu08 (Dec 9, 2008)

^exactly, atleast prove in this way that you're all pro game'as


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome back


----------



## shantanu (Dec 9, 2008)

lol !! man.. arsenal..


----------



## ayush jain 18 (Dec 9, 2008)

arre shantunu where the hell are u getting it can i also get the games for ps2 please tell me the address as soon as possible


----------



## amitash (Dec 9, 2008)

IMO all the performance isuues are due to the cpu...I saw a youtube video where someone with an i7-920, gigs of RAM and 8800gt SLI where the SLI did NOT work getting 30+ fps on the highest settings....very similar to my config xept i have a better gfx card even with SLI working...Will post benchmarks as soon as i get a new motherboard.
heres the vid: *in.youtube.com/watch?v=QMOhbBAm5f4


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2008)

GTA IV doesn't support SLI.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 10, 2008)

amitash said:


> IMO all the performance isuues are due to the cpu...I saw a youtube video where someone with an i7-920, gigs of RAM and 8800gt SLI where the SLI did NOT work getting 30+ fps on the highest settings....very similar to my config xept i have a better gfx card even with SLI working...Will post benchmarks as soon as i get a new motherboard.
> heres the vid: *in.youtube.com/watch?v=QMOhbBAm5f4


Not necessarily. People with very high end Quad core rigs & a GTX280 in SLI are getting 20fps. Check out the thread at Rage3D forum & you'll know how many people are cribbing about the performance issues of this game. 

Anyone out here actually playing the game? Can we atleast discuss something about the actual game itself than it's performance?


----------



## hemant_mathur (Dec 10, 2008)

Not available in Delhi yet.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 10, 2008)

Gamespot review for GTA IV PC
*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/grandtheftauto4/review.html?tag=topslot;thumb;2
At least they mentioned the performance and software issues in the reviews.Perhaps just because everyone was so pissed about it and their review was one of the last to come.


----------



## chavo (Dec 10, 2008)

will this game run on xp sp 2?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 10, 2008)

^No it won't. You'll have to either download SP3 or insert the registry hack for it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 10, 2008)

Offtopic :- New PoP leaked too!


----------



## chavo (Dec 10, 2008)

where can i get sp3
is it there in any digit dvd?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 10, 2008)

You can get it from Microsoft's official website. Even if you're not able to download it you can try this:



> Step 1: Run Regedit by Clicking on Start -> Run , type in regedit and press enter
> Step 2: *Make a backup of your registry (just in case) *
> Step 3: Browse to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contr ol\Windows"
> Step 4: Modify the value of "CSDVersion" from "0x00000200" (SP2) to the Windows XP SP3 value of "0x00000300" (Value from 200 to 300)
> ...



Else you can try running it under Windows 2000 compatibility mode.

EDIT: ATI users. Catalyst 8.12 is officially out now. Links: *game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/radeonx-xp

I'll be trying it tomorrow to see what improvements has it made. Will report back just in case there are any improvements to the game.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 10, 2008)

hemant_mathur said:


> Not available in Delhi yet.


Jep,it'll come here tomorrow.Gonna get it from New Ways,Ashok Vihar.

BTW Does this game support nVidia PhysX?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 10, 2008)

^No it doesn't.


----------



## ayush jain 18 (Dec 10, 2008)

arre please give some more news of its availablity in new delhi


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 10, 2008)

^^
PMed you.


----------



## ayush jain 18 (Dec 10, 2008)

actually i live trans yamuna  in east delhi therefore it will be a difficult task to get there 
so i am also confirming is there any place near me to get it


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 10, 2008)

Yamuna vihar?


----------



## ayush jain 18 (Dec 10, 2008)

like in karkar dooma court

mayur vihar if there is any place pplease tell me


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 11, 2008)

I Played the game And I faced the similar texture issues.Installing CacheBoost did restored back the textures and improved my framerates..However texture go missing again after 10-15min and i have to optimize again with cacheboost....Installed the optimized nvidia 180.84 drivers and eagerly awaiting the patch 1.1


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2008)

Any news on the 1.1 patch? Most probably the game has arrived in Delhi today and I might just get it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 11, 2008)

WTH? I went to a titty bar with Roman & lost all my guns out there.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 11, 2008)

titty bar  !! oh man.. wipeee \/ lol !!!

the old ATi drivers were better IMO and same with nvidia... the 178 series was better than 180..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 11, 2008)

Today its my turn to go through the now infamous GTA install.I have downloaded it for testing on my PC.If it works(unlikely)Ill buy


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 11, 2008)

What is the cost of the original gta4 pc version?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2008)

^^
499/- Inr.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 11, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Thanks!


Rs. 425 out here in Mumbai.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 11, 2008)

*@Ethan*, I have a similar config as yours except for the gfx card, I have a Quadro. How comfortable are you playing it? Please elaborate.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 11, 2008)

To be honest, It's very much playable for me. I have clocked around 6-7 hours in total & completed 18% of the game. If you look at the numerical stats, they are very uptight. I play at around 1280x1024 resolution with Texture Quality set to High & Render quality set to Very High. The rest i.e. View distance, Vehicle Density, Detail Quality & Shadow detail is set to 30, 15, 40 & 0 respectively. I get around 22 fps while cruising normally on foot & drops to 15-17fps while driving at faster speeds on a vehicle. 

The game doesn't scale at all. Lower the settings to any amount & you'll barely get a large frame increase. But it doesn't feel laggy meaning the visual lag is barely visible. Just like Crysis, this game doesn't feel like it's being dragged even if it's at 17fps. But if you're a numerical & FRAPS whore then yes it would be wise to stay away from it as it won't be a beauty. Since you have a quad processor, you'll definitely get frames above 30'ish (or atleast hope to get above it). All you need to do is get those tweaks in place. 

My advice is forget about it's performance & get the game. If you have a config similar to mine (in this case better than mine) then you'll seriously enjoy the game albeit it's visual flaws. Also cross your fingers & hope the patch Cockstar is about to release is good enough.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks, so in a technical sense it is good to say, if you could play Crysis at acceptable frames, so can you on GTA4. Now if only the stores get it sooner, calling them every day to get the same negative reply. Fingers crossed..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 11, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Rs. 425 out here in Mumbai.


WTF ? At that price, I would give it a 10/10 rating without even seeing it.
And people STILL pirate such great games ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, very much. I guess for some people 22fps is still a hard fact to accept with some of the best hardware thrown at it. For me, personally, if a game is playable then it's more than enough. This has to be the only GTA game that I have ever played in my life & trust me if it weren't for GTA IV, I wouldn't be in this thread. 

I find it very hard to believe that people elsewhere are having great difficulty in getting a copy of this game than Mumbai. My friend got his copy (review copy) directly from Milestone Interactive the day it came out & the very same day got one from Alfa as well. Hasn't anyone pre-ordered or stuff like that?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Thanks, so in a technical sense it is good to say, if you could play Crysis at acceptable frames, so can you on GTA4. Now if only the stores get it sooner, calling them every day to get the same negative reply. Fingers crossed..



Same here. But they'll be delivering it to my home tonight(Most probably)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 11, 2008)

^You have 2 consoles right? Then didn't you get the game for the 360? It would have served better justice on it especially with the AA being present.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 11, 2008)

I have played it a lot on X360 thats why I aint hurrying with the PC version. I will order after a few days. Anyways, I aint getting much time to play games .


----------



## hemant_mathur (Dec 11, 2008)

It's not out in Delhi yet.


----------



## munnabhai (Dec 11, 2008)

I have got the game and what i can say is that its performance is not that great(FPS and all that) but it just plays fine with no noticable jerkiness.
Well i have FPS data both with inbuilt bemchmark and FRAPS.

Inbuilt benchmark-
Statistics
Average FPS: 37.53
Duration: 36.93 sec
CPU Usage: 91%
System memory usage: 67%
Video memory usage: 100%

Graphics Settings
Video Mode: 1440 x 900 (60 Hz)
Texture Quality: Medium
Render Quality: Highest
View Distance: 23
Detail Distance: 31

Hardware
Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Service Pack 3
Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS   //384MB DDR3
Video Driver version: 180.84
Audio Adapter: Realtek HD Audio output
Intel Pentium III Xeon processor             //E7200 2.53Ghz

with FRAPS-

Time-2Min   Max-42   Min-18   Avg-28.35

This is playable performance and with these settings also it looks good and i am satisfied with it.
But still waiting for the patch to release!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's the real vehicle name mod for the game:

*www.thegtaplace.com/downloads/file.php?id=3408


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2008)

W00T the game works on single core
The FPS is sh1tty-10 or so but I will work on it tomorrow with new drivers and applying the loads of tips people have posted on forums.


----------



## chavo (Dec 12, 2008)

hey guys.....
 i got the OG copy of GTA 4.
my system is as follows->
AMD phenom 9550 quad-core(2.2 Ghz)
2 gb ram
nvidia 9600GT(512 mb)
when i was installing the game......... power went off two times in my area due to some electric problum.
but each time the installation was resumed from the last installed file ....
so the whole installation got over without any error...
first i was not having XP service pack 3 ...then i downloaded it & installed it.
now when i try to run the game some command promt starts with the head name Grand Theft Auto IV and after few seconds 1 error comes which is

"RGSC has encountered a problum and need to close. We are sorry fpr the inconvenience."

when i click on 'What data does this error report contain?' ..... it shows...

Error signeture
EventType:cir20r3  P1:rgsc.exe  P2:1.0.0.0   P3:491dd2bd
P4:system.workflow.runtime  P5:3.0.0.0    P6:44c6c9b0  P7:da
P8:5b     P9:system.platformnotsupported

and also there is some reporting details bellow it.
i have tryed repairing the RGSC from the first DVD.but no result.

so please guys help me with my problum.
i really want to play the game as soon as posiable..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 12, 2008)

Have you tried uninstalling RGSC & reinstalling it again? Also try installing Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5.


----------



## chavo (Dec 12, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Have you tried uninstalling RGSC & reinstalling it again?



yes i have tryed but same problum again .....
also i have tryed to repair the whole game again but again same problum
im gatting mind-f*@% b'coz of this error
help mee .................


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 12, 2008)

Alright here's something I got off from Steam forum:



> This error was either:
> - RGSC does not start, shows nothing.
> - Windows shows "RGSC has encountered a problem and needs to close" before starting RGSC (this is not the same error as RGSC "The application has encountered a fatal error...", that error happens after RGSC starts succesfully)
> 
> ...



EDIT: Can you also try disabling your internet connection & then launch RGSC? It should work after that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2008)

I have secured my copy from nextworld.I will get it by tomorrow


----------



## Chintu08 (Dec 12, 2008)

i am about to be banned... if i don't stop my stupid comments


----------



## shantanu (Dec 12, 2008)

i got my package today... am uploading some pics...  yipeee

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/8978/IMAG0160.th.jpg

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/8978/IMAG0160.th.jpg

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/3498/IMAG0159.th.jpg

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/3126/IMAG0161.th.jpg

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/3783/IMAG0158.th.jpg

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/3849/IMAG0163.th.jpg

Included are : city map and that gal poster with survival guide and games for windows guide.. awesome..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2008)

The package looks great

I turned off the Clip recorder and the game is running just fine.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 12, 2008)

i did the benchmark at settings high and highest.. i got 55fps average and in fraps.. i got 35-40 fps in car and i will test on foot in a while.. i am with RiCo's bro in car.. 

i am on SP2 (Vista)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 12, 2008)

^When did Vista get an SP2?


----------



## shantanu (Dec 12, 2008)

its beta  , am testing it 

and i am on 64 bit.. too.. the frames are dropping where there are heavy shadows.. i have set the shadow detail to 3 ..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 12, 2008)

Finally got the game for Rs.499 /- from the local seller. Installing it,will post the screenies and performance pretty soon.


----------



## ayush jain 18 (Dec 12, 2008)

sunny u havnt replied to me


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2008)

shantanu said:


> i did the benchmark at settings high and highest.. i got 55fps average and in fraps.. i got 35-40 fps in car and i will test on foot in a while.. i am with RiCo's bro in car..
> 
> i am on SP2 (Vista)


His name is Niko


----------



## shantanu (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah i know..  .. lol !!! then who is RiKo


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm playing it on 1680X1050,max. resolution my monitor supports,Texture detail is set to medium,why can't I set it higher? Render detail is set to highest,shadows to 16 and rest are 20,45,45. Max FPS 40,min FPS 15 and what I'm getting normally is 25-35. The game is poorly optimized. I'm eagerly waiting for the 1.1 patch.
Gameplay is awesome. I never liked any of the GTA games but I'm damn addicted to it. Played it out 4 hours straight
Graphics are good but poor porting is a shame. Hope they fix it up through updates.
Story is very immersive so far. Reached till where Niko gets a call from unknown person to meet at some bar.

Overall- Value for money. Rs.500 is too little for this game and those who are downloading/buying pirated DVDs are pirates to the core! Buying origianl games feels good. I'm getting this feeling coz I've bought a 'good' original game after quite a while. Bought Alone in the dark 2-3 days back. It's dipsh1t.

@Ayush,They didn't have GTA San Andreas for PS2 at the shop but they said that they'll get it if you want to buy.

@Ethan_hunt,I played this game on Xbox 360 but I just don't like gaming on consoles. I buy only console exclusive games like DBZ series,MGS4,GT5 etc. No use wasting 2.5 K on a game which you can get for 'free'

Screenies coming


----------



## ayush jain 18 (Dec 12, 2008)

thnx can u tell me  from which store did u buy and can u give me the contact details and address of tha store thnx


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 13, 2008)

Played GTA 4 just now.The problem is that iam not able to change the display settings.Not even the resolution.It is at 800X600 and the game is displayed in small window towards one side(top left side) of the monitor.Any solutions?

BTW even at the LOWESt settings the game doesnt look bad.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 13, 2008)

shantanu said:


> yeah i know..  .. lol !!! then who is RiKo


No one. Not in this game at least. The last Rico I know is Rico Rodriguez from Just Cause. 

I have just arrived on 'The Snow Storm' mission provided by Elizebeta. Got my butt whooped by over a gazillion cops flooding the building. Might have to take another shot at it. I have increased my rating for the game to a 9/10 from an earlier 8/10. Now if the patch can work some miracles then it's possible 10/10. 

EDIT: GTA IV V 1.0.1.0 PATCH now available. Start downloading it from your GFW updater. Good luck. 

Direct Link: *msxb-d1.vo.llnw.net:3074/content/5454083b/5454083B1000008310000183.cab?n=CB5EDA107F2BA302


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 13, 2008)

Can anybody tell me how to change the texture detail from medium to something else? The game is not allowing me to do so.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 13, 2008)

Take this file & add it in the GTA IV installed directory & run the game. It will then allow you to change the texture detail to High. 

*www.mediafire.com/?mdd6c9vbtpy


----------



## shantanu (Dec 13, 2008)

official patch ???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 13, 2008)

Yep. It's downloadable via your GFW a/c.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 13, 2008)

cool  thanks man.. you installed it ? any improvements ??Mr. Invisible  lol


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 13, 2008)

I just bailed on it at the end moment. Just head over to GTA forums. First it was all the flak this game received after it's release & now it's getting crucified for the first patch. People have ran into issues which they didn't have earlier. Like Camera sticking towards the ceiling, Niko running around in circles, no sound, stuttering & stuff like that. A few folks also reported frame drop issues while others said it increased for them. Very confusing & very disappointing. I'll just sit back & wait till the dust settles. I'm not having any major issues as such so won't bother screwing up my exiting install.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok got it installed it installed the patch too but couldn't play it. It quits at the startup and when it doesn't quit, it keeps on looping in that loading sequence where it shows characters from the game against the city backdrop. It keeps looping even after the music dies. If this is because of my gfx card, to hell with Cockstar, ffs, I have run every game till now even at very low settings, even Crysis, and played them all at nice frames.

I'm selling it to a friend of mine. I will never bye another game from Cockstar ever again.

Going back to my trusted CoD5 multiplayer and the brilliant Fallout 3.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 13, 2008)

Let me know if you want me to look up for that issue.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2008)

I have loaded the 180.84 beta drivers by Nvidia and the game is very playble at even 1024x768


----------



## shantanu (Dec 13, 2008)

yipee. patch works for me.. all corruptions gone.. frames rates are awesome.. man i love this patch.. guys if you have originl game .. go for the patch. now i am getting great FPS and no slow downs , i guess the bad port has been fixed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2008)

^^Go post that on GTA forums and Steam.People will get some hope
Almost all the posts I have read so far indicate that the patch made matters even worse


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 13, 2008)

shantanu said:


> yipee. patch works for me.. all corruptions gone.. frames rates are awesome.. man i love this patch.. guys if you have originl game .. go for the patch. now i am getting great FPS and no slow downs , i guess the bad port has been fixed


How to install the patch?

@Ethan,I tried it,texture settings are now set to high but does it change the video mode to Dx9?I'm on Vista. It shows that I've run outta memory but still the game is performing the same


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunny it is rendered to DX9 by default. The game isn't DX10 at all. The game will perform the same because it's not scalable. So don't expect way too much. Just be happy with the performance you get. The texture being high is very much noticeable as opposed to the medium setting. 

To install the patch, just download it from the link I gave in the earlier page, extract it & run the exe file.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks!

After the 1.0.1.0 patch I've set everything to max.1680X1050,Texture quality is high,render quality is highest and rest is all maxed out. I'm getting 20-25 FPS. How can I tweak it to improve the performance? I am yet to install the 180.84 drivers. Downloading them right now.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> After the 1.0.1.0 patch I've set everything to max.1680X1050,Texture quality is high,render quality is highest and rest is all maxed out. I'm getting 20-25 FPS. How can I tweak it to improve the performance? I am yet to install the 180.84 drivers. Downloading them right now.



wow..cool...ur config?


----------



## shantanu (Dec 13, 2008)

i dont want to get bashed to post it on GTAFORUMS .. well i am not finding any problems and i am getting 55-70 FPS in vehicle and 35-45 FPS on road.. they do drop sometimes... but does not effect gameplay..  

but GTASA was better , i dont know why.. but it was


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 13, 2008)

can dum1 tell moi if this new hero looks decent enuf ?
since Tommy Versetti none look good enuf IMO.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 13, 2008)

^^
Looks like rikshaw wala bhaiya to be honest

@Ajaybc,Nothing much just Q6600,4GB RAM,8800 GTS 512 SLI,P5N32-E-SLI with Vista Ultimate SP1 and nVidia 180.84 BETA drivers.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 13, 2008)

^^wow that is something.

anyway me getting 30 fps at 1440X900,texture-medium,rendering-medium,and those distance meters set to around 10.It is playable.

But the problem is that the textures taking time to load.Sometimes the screen goes near blank with only some signal lights and lamp posts to be seen and all other stuff invisible


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 13, 2008)

Some problem here. After installing the 180.84 BETA drivers the textures are not proper. Sometimes the graphics are all messed up. What to do?

Now I've set everything to max again and the FPS are 20-30. Sometimes they jump to 35. Whatever the frames are the game is very playable but what about missing textures? I've updated the game. What settings should I change so as to get better frames?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 13, 2008)

Am I the only one playing this game?


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 13, 2008)

Hehe, looks like you are the only golden soul of R* here


----------



## shantanu (Dec 13, 2008)

@hunt :  lol , i am playing this game.. hey tell me something.. michelle speaks like a FBI agent ?? did you notice that.. .. and that net cafe thing is good..  !!

where are you right now in the game ??

and i saw that 180.84 WHQL drivers are there.. why you guys using beta ?  or i am dumb ??


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2008)

lol...post some screenies too.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 13, 2008)

hitboxx: you are having the render engine naa ? the quardro GFX card ??


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2008)

shantanu said:


> and i saw that 180.84 WHQL drivers are there.. why you guys using beta ?  or i am dumb ??


same as trying SP2 beta


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 13, 2008)

Screenies please!!


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 13, 2008)

shantanu said:


> hitboxx: you are having the render engine naa ? the quardro GFX card ??


Yeah but basic memory 128 though a faster transfer bit rate.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 13, 2008)

Gotta go back to the 180.48 drivers from 180.84 BETA ones. They're causing problems.


----------



## chavo (Dec 14, 2008)

hey guys me and my bro wants 2 play gta 4
but we want diff save games tht means we want two profiles
how 2 create two profiles in game?
and can any1 tell me the location of save game?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 14, 2008)

The location in Windows XP is: C:\Documents and Settings\*USERNAME*\Local Settings\Application Data\Rockstar Games\GTA IV


----------



## adithyagenius (Dec 14, 2008)

Is there any downside to buying Indian Edition of GTA IV, like censorships or some modifications which might make it incompatible with patches and mods released for the normal edition?


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Dec 15, 2008)

finally it is Available in Tamilnadu 
For Rs 200 from Local games shop-4DVD


----------



## Flashbang (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll try it out as soon as i get it.


----------



## max_demon (Dec 15, 2008)

will it run on my config ?

AMD 3500+
512 MB DDR RAM
8400 GS 256 MB
Segate 500.00 GB HDD 32 mbps Buffer

ANY 16:9 Resoultion
MIMIMUM SETTINGS


Also which PC component should i buy for Good Performance


----------



## Kalyan (Dec 15, 2008)

Should u have an internet connection to play GTA4? It says that an online connection is required to activate. I had Lost planet which came with my gfx card. but, I couldnt use that disk as I dont have an internet connection. Can I play GTA4 without an internet connection?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 15, 2008)

max_demon said:


> will it run on my config ?
> 
> AMD 3500+
> 512 MB DDR RAM
> ...


Maybe on low settings but don't expect much out of it.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 15, 2008)

Kalyan said:


> Should u have an internet connection to play GTA4? It says that an online connection is required to activate. I had Lost planet which came with my gfx card. but, I couldnt use that disk as I dont have an internet connection. Can I play GTA4 without an internet connection?



there is an offline activation process..but you will still need to visit the rockstargames/support webpage..when you install the game it will tell you how you can activate offline.


----------



## Kalyan (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks..
Will it run on my pc?


----------



## adithyagenius (Dec 15, 2008)

Should I buy this game. I am reading in various forums and blogs that this game is unable to use graphics card fully and using processor more. I also read that textures are still bad . I want to know if I can play the game as I have a good gfx but budget processor. My config
Vista64
E8500 (3.16GHz)
GTX 280 Shader OCed
2*2GB 800 Mhz Dual channel
Asus P5Q Pro
Creative X-Fi Titanium.
22" Dell - 1680*1050 res


----------



## shantanu (Dec 15, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104492

Please use the above thread for ingame Discussions .. the Spoiler and other related posts have already been moved..

Thanks

it was done on the thread starters request...

Go wild with Spoilers in that thread baby  lol


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 16, 2008)

Patch 1.0.1 available, i m getting faster loading time and lil raise in FPS, and lesser gliches


----------



## adithyagenius (Dec 16, 2008)

What about GPU usage?


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 16, 2008)

Unbeleivable
I used -norestriction setting and changes my Texture to High (it was restricted to Medium), and rest all settings the same, my game is faster and smoother now ....i m using original with configuration in my signature


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 16, 2008)

ionicsachin said:


> Unbeleivable
> I used -norestriction setting and changes my Texture to High (it was restricted to Medium), and rest all settings the same, my game is faster and smoother now ....i m using original with configuration in my signature




the game needs quad core for the high resolution & HD 4850 , 4870 , 9800GTX+ , 260GTX , 280 gtx , 4870X2 are the needs for high resolution

As urs config the medium settings are more than enough ,,, but how is smooth ??? like butter ??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 16, 2008)

Patch realeased? I'm shocked. Rockstar didnt release patch for sa


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 16, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Patch realeased? I'm shocked. Rockstar didnt release patch for sa




ya rockstar dint ,, but the patch works


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 16, 2008)

@damngoodman999
Smooth means without gliches and sudden frame drops....before it was dropping 4-5 times a minute, now it is droppig rarely.......and before wen i looked around 360 degrees suddenly it dropped frames, but now its continuos......the same thing happened with 9600GT wen it was initially released for tests, for many games at lower settings it gave lower performance, but at higher settings(resolution not more that 1280x1024) it bloomed...i have recorded the videos for showing the difference thru GTA in game video recorder, but they are in CLI format, donno how to convert that


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 17, 2008)

Just a thought, if the PCIe gfx card hasn't got enough RAM to run the game, shouldn't it be possible to run it on onboard gfx? Since onboard will take the RAM from the main system RAM as required. Can this be possible?!


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 17, 2008)

^^But Graphics card memory is faster right?I mean mine is just 256MB but it is DDR3.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 17, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Just a thought, if the PCIe gfx card hasn't got enough RAM to run the game, shouldn't it be possible to run it on onboard gfx? Since onboard will take the RAM from the main system RAM as required. Can this be possible?!


A dedicated VRAM is any day powerful than an onboard one. Technically, onboard shares it's Video memory from the physical memory so it isn't supposed to be it's own. The calculations & processing on a video card is 10 times faster than an onboard. The game will run on an onboard but that won't be a pretty sight. I have personally tried it on my friends 9300 onboard which is supposedly the best onboard video out there & it felt pathetic. With all the settings turned down it still wasn't balanced enough to play the game.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 17, 2008)

I know it won't, but still 

P4 2.0 GHZ
768 MB DDR ram
Zebronics 7300GT 512 MB AGP

Will it run?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 17, 2008)

^Don't murder it. You'll be better off with some other game OR wait for Saints Row 2 which hopefully would be optimised.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 17, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Just a thought, if the PCIe gfx card hasn't got enough RAM to run the game, shouldn't it be possible to run it on onboard gfx? Since onboard will take the RAM from the main system RAM as required. Can this be possible?!



The size of the frame buffer is important but its calculation and processing speed, the speed at which the core acceses it is more important. A 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 performs better than 512MB GDDR2 8600GT .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2008)

Did someone try the "Ultimate GTA performance fix"?
*www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=384473


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 17, 2008)

@Ethan and Pschosocial, yep, I understand that, it was more of a what if..

@A_G, thanks for that, I should try that fake video RAM thing.

Stupid Automerge!

Ok FWIW, I added that video RAM hack and it did show up the resources in green. But still no deal, goes to the loading screen and sits there endless. Only way to quit is Alt+Tab or the Win key, thereby which is totally quits, not minimizes itself,weird.

Here is a low quality 4.5 min video of it if anybody wants to take a shot at it..
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaRD8NvDCX4

And another even strange thing is while getting into the GFWL account, I already found a username called screwumicrosoft lol, hit that and got in. Who is this user? Anybody got this?


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 18, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Did someone try the "Ultimate GTA performance fix"?
> *www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=384473



I dint do the additional speed section thing but did wat he told first and really works.Earlier I had min 25FPS on my 8600GT at low settings which was really playable but the texture popin $hit was unbearable.And doing the Ultimate GTA perf FIX I now really fixed the texture popin problem.The FPS now has dropped by 5-8frames.But still it is really playable and Iam enjoying the game.


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 20, 2008)

guys... Where can I buy this game in Bangalore??.. And the current price??


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 20, 2008)

PlanetM, Sapna Book House, any store in your vicinity.,etc. Rs 499/-


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 20, 2008)

thank you..


----------



## Ei8t (Dec 20, 2008)

@ ethan hunt
hi i m playing the game at 1400*900
texture quality high
renderer quality higher
view distance 40
detail distance 40
vehicle density 50
shadow density 1
with these settings i get around 15 fps on foot  and around 40 fps inside bldgs.. i m totally frustrated the way the game is running, it doesnt lag much but i can feel the lag. cant enjoy the game properly... what tweaks shud i do to get aroung 25 fps... tried everything..... thanks....
p.s. i've got vista 32 bit sp 1 and the latest patch from R*..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 20, 2008)

Get the latest drivers from ATi website if you haven't already and apply this 
*www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=384473
if that doesn't work.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 20, 2008)

Try lowering Vehicle density, texture quality and detail distance..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 20, 2008)

Ei8t said:


> @ ethan hunt
> hi i m playing the game at 1400*900
> texture quality high
> renderer quality higher
> ...


I'm using Window XP with SP2. So not sure if Vista is slowing it down a bit. I used to keep View distance to 25, Detail distance to 40, Vehicle density to 19 & Shadow density to 0. I used to gain 22-25 frames on an average. I didn't find any lag at all. Using FRAPS just gave a very bad picture in terms of numerical count. I completed the game without any major hitches. 

If you feel there is a very high lag while playing the game then try lowering the View distance & Vehicle distance settings. Keep experimenting until you get good frame rates. Avoid FRAPS as much as you can, it will just build an inferiority complex.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 20, 2008)

Ei8t said:


> @ ethan hunt
> hi i m playing the game at 1400*900
> texture quality high
> renderer quality higher
> ...



*www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=384473


----------



## Rollercoaster (Dec 21, 2008)

^thanks for the cool link !!


----------



## Ei8t (Dec 21, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> *www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=384473



tried that tweak but its not working... in the options the settings are all low and it looks very ugly with that settings.. i cant even change the settings.. it seems only the resolution trick works... please reply if anyone could make it working... 

btw @ ethan i stopped using fraps and i m less bothered abt the fps and enjoyng it... i m using the settings that u recommended and it runs fine... thanks.. any new patches coming up from R*???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ei8t said:


> tried that tweak but its not working... in the options the settings are all low and it looks very ugly with that settings.. i cant even change the settings.. it seems only the resolution trick works... please reply if anyone could make it working...
> 
> btw @ ethan i stopped using fraps and i m less bothered abt the fps and enjoyng it... i m using the settings that u recommended and it runs fine... thanks.. any new patches coming up from R*???




OC ur processor to 2.8 or 3


----------



## Ei8t (Dec 22, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> OC ur processor to 2.8 or 3



thanks but i m not into OCing... dont want to void the warranty..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 22, 2008)

Ei8t said:


> btw @ ethan i stopped using fraps and i m less bothered abt the fps and enjoyng it... i m using the settings that u recommended and it runs fine... thanks.. any new patches coming up from R*???


Good to hear that. I've heard a lot of people just talking only about the performance far more than the actual game itself. If you keep looking at the frame rates more than the game then it's hardly of any use. If it runs normally then just focus on the storyline of the game. You will eventually forget everything else in due time.

Just enjoy the game. As for the new patches, well no new patch has come up since the last one. If you haven't go the earlier one then go through a few earlier pages in this thread. I have posted a link for it.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 22, 2008)

GTA's story is real Oscar worthy material.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 22, 2008)

Damn! I have still not got it. Chances are, I will get it on Wednesday .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 22, 2008)

^Me tooo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 22, 2008)

Real Brucie  from pure pwnage.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsQFYceNZS8


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 22, 2008)

^^As I said earlier,its playable nothing more than that.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 22, 2008)

is there anyone in the MISSION - " after saving roman from the dimriti thugs "



??????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 22, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> is there anyone in the MISSION - " after saving roman from the dimriti thugs "??????


Which one? The one where Roman is being beaten up in the Basketball court?


----------



## shantanu (Dec 22, 2008)

guys dont spoil this thread  , well he is talking about the russian one..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 23, 2008)

shantanu said:


> guys dont spoil this thread  , well he is talking about the russian one..




Ok i ll post it In the SPOILERS THREAD kkkkkkk


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2008)

To all GTA gurus out there I need urgent help. The problem is that GTA 4 runs too fast on my PC, I'm not talking about the FPS(Its about 50 with my PC @ 1024x768 ),* its the animations, like walking, driving, or anything that moves in the game moves with almost 2x the normal speed, some videos to clarify the problem,*
1.*fr.youtube.com/watch?v=qJbm4abcZms
2.*www.dailymotion.com/NIPSEN/video/x7nahc_gta-iv-running-too-fast-speed-x2_videogames,

*Its just like the Speed Time UP Cheat in GTA SA*, this is happening randomly about 3 out of 4 successive starts, if I have the problem I need to restart the game a couple of times till the problem goes away and the it runs fine for hours, seems this problem occurs at start or not at all, I have played all latest games without any problem, also tried nVidia GTA4 beta drivers without any luck, tried different commandline methods(-novblank and other stuffs), no solution yet.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 24, 2008)

Update to the latest patch for the game. That should fix this bug.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 24, 2008)

tkin said:


> To all GTA gurus out there I need urgent help. The problem is that GTA 4 runs too fast on my PC, I'm not talking about the FPS(Its about 50 with my PC @ 1024x768 ),* its the animations, like walking, driving, or anything that moves in the game moves with almost 2x the normal speed, some videos to clarify the problem,*
> 1.*fr.youtube.com/watch?v=qJbm4abcZms
> 2.*www.dailymotion.com/NIPSEN/video/x7nahc_gta-iv-running-too-fast-speed-x2_videogames,
> 
> ...



May be ur rig is too good for the game


----------



## realdan (Dec 25, 2008)

> May be ur rig is too good for the game


 


bought the game and installed it.
me dont like the process involved in it all.
man then i try to run the damn game. well first time around nothing happen..
and after the third time it works..and the damn social club screen came up after i agree..yeah i click agree..then i cant sign in to it..so i click play..then it says it tell me i m not connected to the internet...
havent even started playing and already fed up of all these connections.this and that..
i hope i havent missed any settings indicating my intention to play a single player campaign and not connect to the internet..

DON'T BUY, just beg, borrow or steal it.

it would be great if we can strip it off all the useless baggage that came along with the game..i have windows as my OS and i dont want the game to have anything to do with windows again like windows live..they are the living dead..

another time


----------



## anispace (Dec 25, 2008)

yippie finally bought the game for rs 425 only.(Wish all games came this cheap) Was scared coz i thought it wouldnt run on my crappy single core rig but to my surprise its running fine. Have to play at 1024 but heck who cares, its gta. Only problem seems to be exiting the game. Since i applied the patch it doesnt exit properly. Have to use Cntrl+alt+del to force it.


----------



## tkin (Dec 25, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Update to the latest patch for the game. That should fix this bug.


The patch fixed it(thank god and you too)

Its running good @ 42FPS @ 1024x768 all maxed with commandline, also the patch fixed the bowling issue, only problem it has that if I run a benchmark in the middle of a game and return to game the sound goes away(may be the patch).

Thanks a lot Ethan_Hunt, appreciate the quick response.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 25, 2008)

realdan said:


> bought the game and installed it.
> me dont like the process involved in it all.
> man then i try to run the damn game. well first time around nothing happen..
> and after the third time it works..and the damn social club screen came up after i agree..yeah i click agree..then i cant sign in to it..so i click play..then it says it tell me i m not connected to the internet...
> ...


My advice, Don't sign into RGSC. Just click on skip log in when the screen appears & keep the internet disconnected whilst doing that.



realdan said:


> DON'T BUY, just beg, borrow or steal it.


Ouch. That's a bit harsh. You might want to reconsider that after playing the game properly. 



			
				tkin said:
			
		

> The patch fixed it(thank god and you too)
> 
> Its running good @ 42FPS @ 1024x768 all maxed with commandline, also the patch fixed the bowling issue, only problem it has that if I run a benchmark in the middle of a game and return to game the sound goes away(may be the patch).
> 
> Thanks a lot Ethan_Hunt, appreciate the quick response.


Great going. Now start playing the game & remember the discussion thread for GTA IV is just below this thread. Fire away with your spoilers in there.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 25, 2008)

i got a revoke code when i uninstalled gta iv. what is it for? if i wish to reinstall the game, do i have to activate it again?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 25, 2008)

Only if you change any major hardware I suppose or install it on a new computer altogether.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 25, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Only if you change any major hardware I suppose or install it on a new computer altogether.



now this is very disappointing.i reinstalled the game today...& i had to perform the online release date check....again. WTF??...i haven't changed any hardware.its the same pc.maybe there is something to do with the revoke code.??activating the game everytime i install it is a pain.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 25, 2008)

God !!! where the hell are you guys buying the game for rs.425 original...i mean here in Bathinda i'm getting it pirated in 4 DVDs and that too Rs.500...bloody hell


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 25, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> God !!! where the hell are you guys buying the game for rs.425 original...i mean here in Bathinda i'm getting it pirated in 4 DVDs and that too Rs.500...bloody hell



i bought the original game from alfa market at andheri-w, mumbai for rs425/-.  too bad it doesnot provide shipping facilities.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 25, 2008)

My order is still stuck a nextworld . The status is now showing 'Preparing to Dispatch' since 12Pm . I think the site gets updated rather slowly and they might have dispatched my order!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 25, 2008)

Just bought the original GTA4 game. I'm sooooo excited dude. Yapeeeee! 



> My order is still stuck a nextworld . The status is now showing 'Preparing to Dispatch' since 12Pm . I think the site gets updated rather slowly and they might have dispatched my order!


Good luck Psychosocial with your copy. Hope you get it soon


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 25, 2008)

^Thanks mate and happy gaming. This is one hell of a game which I am addicted to without playing . I am thinking to buy a pirated copy so that I can play it before my original arrives .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 25, 2008)

No dude no do that. This will lower your excitement with the original one.


> This is one hell of a game which I am addicted to without playing


me tooo


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 25, 2008)

well i have to buy pirated copy only because getting original games in bathinda is a joke...and i can't pay shipment charges...


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 25, 2008)

^Dude, www.buygamingstuff.com is an online shop which ships it to you in 500/- (inclusive of all taxes and shipping charges). I have ordered it from nextworld.in for 524/- including CST and Shipping rates. My order just got dispatched!


----------



## tkin (Dec 26, 2008)

I got my GTA 4 copy from a local store few clicks away from my house and I am disappointed, very very much. First it was running with twice normal speed, then after patching it got fixed but now audio dies if I do benchmark and then return to the game, I think this is the worst GTA ever in terms of performance, I get 45 FPS in benchmark and 30 with fraps @ 1024x768 all maxed out, heck I get better FPS with Crysis all maxed out @ 1024x768 with 16x AA and AF, also shadow looks crap, no AA, texture loads in front of character even with max draw distance, sometimes FPS drops for a second, even vice city had more options, and GTA 4 needs some serious patching.

However story and gameplay rocks, if this was just like GTA SA(performance) maybe it could've been the game of the decade

P.S- I don't get it, this game claims to be Quad Core optimized, but my friend owns a Q6600 and with same settings both of us get 42 FPS in benchmark at all resolutions(800x600/1024x768/1280x1024)


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 26, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^Dude, www.buygamingstuff.com is an online shop which ships it to you in 500/- (inclusive of all taxes and shipping charges). I have ordered it from nextworld.in for 524/- including CST and Shipping rates. My order just got dispatched!


Ok ordered from next world for Rs.524 but before making the payment i just wanted to confirm that has somebody actually received a copy from this site so that i know it is trustable site and within how much time period we get it. And if really original game comes for this much what are the goodies supplied I mean i read on a gta site that goodies like game guide, maps, checklist all are supplied with the original game is it so...
and i chose the 3rd option of payment ie paying cash at a local icici bank in favour of next world is it fine or should i select other option and i have just submitted cash before just once and i dont remember that the acount in which we submit the money the account holder come to know who has deposited so how will they know that my money is deposited


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 26, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> Ok ordered from next world for Rs.524 but before making the payment i just wanted to confirm that has somebody actually received a copy from this site so that i know it is trustable site and within how much time period we get it. And if really original game comes for this much what are the goodies supplied I mean i read on a gta site that goodies like game guide, maps, checklist all are supplied with the original game is it so...
> and i chose the 3rd option of payment ie paying cash at a local icici bank in favour of next world is it fine or should i select other option and i have just submitted cash before just once and i dont remember that the acount in which we submit the money the account holder come to know who has deposited so how will they know that my money is deposited



First of all, Nextworld is reliable. I had this doubt but its confirmed. They have a retail shop in Delhi. Ok so you chose the slowest method of payment. Well once you deposit the cash, go to the 'My Account' page on Nextworld after you login and there will be a button 'Cash Deposited?', click it and the order of the status changes to 'Verifying Cash Payment'. This verification will take upto 3 days. Then they will dispatch your order and will reach you within 2 days . All in all, it takes around 6-7 days so be patient. I think you should read the FAQ page on their site, it will explain you much better than me in detail .

BTW, the game comes in the standard worldwide packing, so that means it contains two DL-DVDs (ofcourse ), a manual, a paper map of liberty city and also something else which I dont know but looks like a poster or an ad. Whatever it is, you get a full package in 499/- (official MRP).


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 26, 2008)

^^ Didn't u played the game on ur XBOX360 earlier or was just bluffin' ?


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 26, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> First of all, Nextworld is reliable. I had this doubt but its confirmed. They have a retail shop in Delhi. Ok so you chose the slowest method of payment. Well once you deposit the cash, go to the 'My Account' page on Nextworld after you login and there will be a button 'Cash Deposited?', click it and the order of the status changes to 'Verifying Cash Payment'. This verification will take upto 3 days. Then they will dispatch your order and will reach you within 2 days . All in all, it takes around 6-7 days so be patient. I think you should read the FAQ page on their site, it will explain you much better than me in detail .
> 
> BTW, the game comes in the standard worldwide packing, so that means it contains two DL-DVDs (ofcourse ), a manual, a paper map of liberty city and also something else which I dont know but looks like a poster or an ad. Whatever it is, you get a full package in 499/- (official MRP).



Thanks Bro but still not getting the answer to my this ques..

i have just submitted cash before just once and i dont remember that the acount in which we submit the money the account holder come to know who has deposited so how will they know that my money is deposited


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 27, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> ^^ Didn't u played the game on ur XBOX360 earlier or was just bluffin' ?



I leave it upto you to decide. I played it but all I did was goofin' around the town and suddenly one day my X360 was fried (RRODed in technical terms) . I loved the game so much. Thats why I am excited.

[offtopic] Guys are courier services runnin' on Sundays ? I know its a foolish question but just asking [/offtopic].

BTW, checkout BenBuja's stunt montages on YouTube. That guy is crazy!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 27, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> [offtopic] Guys are courier services runnin' on Sundays ? I know its a foolish question but just asking [/offtopic].


No.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 27, 2008)

bro please does somebody know the answer to my ques.


----------



## liass4 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey can I install .net framework 3.5 with a 32 bit proccessor?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 28, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> bro please does somebody know the answer to my ques.




They will come to know dude. You just deposit the total ammout and come back home and click the 'Cash Deposited' button and thats it. I dunno how exactly it works coz all this bank stuff is handled by my dad .


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 28, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> They will come to know dude. You just deposit the total ammout and come back home and click the 'Cash Deposited' button and thats it. I dunno how exactly it works coz all this bank stuff is handled by my dad .


Your Dad..what does he do 



liass4 said:


> Hey can I install .net framework 3.5 with a 32 bit proccessor?


yes


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 28, 2008)

Finally... Bought one from Temptation-M for 499/-  
I first went to Planet-M, the guy there told me that the company guys took back all the copies last week itself!! WTF??? .. 
Then I tried Temptation-M and found it!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 28, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> Your Dad..what does he do
> 
> 
> yes



He earns money so I and my family can spend it .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2008)

sam_1710 said:


> I first went to Planet-M, the guy there told me that the company guys took back all the copies last week itself!! WTF??? ..


Product recall?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 28, 2008)

quan chi said:


> well any place in between thane and andheri.i mean if yes then how long it is from the station.


One word, Alfa. It's just 10 mins away from Andheri station.


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 28, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Product recall?



Yup... dats wat that planet-m guy told me..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 28, 2008)

quan chi said:


> i know andheri station well by walking 10 min or by any vehicle 10 min.btw is it like planet m.well i have planet m near me but havent visited there.and now someone telling about product being taken away by the companies.


It's nothing like Planet M. It's more like a fish market in the evening. The shop is so freaking crowded. They have various sections selling different products. Just ask for the PC games section & they'll let you know.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 28, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> He earns money so I and my family can spend it .


lol


----------



## Chirag (Dec 29, 2008)

@Psychosocial - NOT for you.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 29, 2008)

Chirag said:


> @Psychosocial - NOT for you.



What ?


----------



## shantanu (Dec 31, 2008)

the game was very short.. the longest game was GTA III , then SA and this is the shortest.. even vice city was longer.. i remain unsatisfied..


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 31, 2008)

I am at around 24.55% or something. Just finished Street Sweeper. Man that guy is a retard. Even Little Jacob seems crazy to me.

"Ya ma' wicke' breda... ya know tat 'ting breda... Da one wich I and I and badma' did breda"


----------



## shantanu (Jan 1, 2009)

lol !! giv ' i a call.. 

hey.. why did the game end at 69.9 % ???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2009)

Because you haven't done all the stunts,friends' jobs,killed pigeons etc.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 1, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL """""""""""""""*NIKO BELLIC's*


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 7, 2009)

i bought a new gamepad for rs.350.I have never used a console or gamepad before so sorry if iam being noob.
Whenever I play GTA IV using that gamepad the camera is always pointing upwards and Iam not able to play properly.I tested it with Tombraider Underworld and dint have any problems.Please help.

Screenshot pointing upwards.
*i730.photobucket.com/albums/ww302/ajaybc/gtaiv2009-01-0723-22-34-57.jpg

My gamepad.
*i730.photobucket.com/albums/ww302/ajaybc/07012009884.jpg


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jan 9, 2009)

don't play using ur gamepad and remove it from the usb slot...the problem will be solved


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 10, 2009)

^^i know that it is caused by the gamepad.But i want to play the game using it.I think many in this forum use gamepads.But none of them has replied.I bought the gamepad mainly to play GTA.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 10, 2009)

Ajay check your PM. I have replied back to your query. Just in case anyone needs the fix, check this links out: *www.gtaforums.com/index.php?act=ST&f=240&t=383548


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 11, 2009)

^^thank you very much.Works perfectly.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 15, 2009)

this is not working for me.how do you find out oem name.i think i did all correct what was mentioned there.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

*the GTA thread*

Grand Theft Auto is one of the best series of games by Rockstar Games. So lets discuss all about new (and old and upcoming) GTA games here!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: the GTA thread*

is there any news of upcoming installments?
'coz i don't know


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: the GTA thread*

No new GTA game announced of now. Expecting something soon 

YouTube is full of fake videos made by n00bs that claim "Gta 5"


----------



## mitraark (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: the GTA thread*

GTA Vice City was the first game i ever played , and it is my favourite of all time. I finished it 3 times but i have spent alteast 200 hours playing it , just roaming around the city , listening to Bangla mp3 [ mp3 FOlder in Installation directory  ] , tweaking the speed and accelration of Bikes and cars and doing crazystunts [ 3372 m sonething jump record  ] Best Game Ever .

P.S. Please can the Mods put proper caps in the Thread Title  ?


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: the GTA thread*

_Gta Vice City : Loved it. _

In my old P3 system, I used to spend long hours, playing the game and only driving along the city, listening to my favorite songs....


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: the GTA thread*

Well never liked the whole series but somewhat liked GTA 4 for its car shooting.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: the GTA thread*

GTA San Andreas introduced car shooting, then referred as "drive-by"
btw GTA San Andreas was my fav of them all


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: the GTA thread*

drive by has been there since gta3  , dunno about gta1 & 2.

GTA SA was really good, there was & is still so much in that game. 


hint- get CJ fatter, dont do exercise & all, just eat, steal, eat... 

now enjoy Fat CJ's cracking one liners, & also asome comments from passer by's


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: the GTA thread*

Just recalled the old thread by s18000rpm. Merging this thread.


----------



## tkin (Jun 12, 2011)

Holy ......, I thought a zombie thread came alive?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 12, 2011)

i myself forgot about this thread


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

forgotten vaibhavtek too?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 12, 2011)

nobody can forget the legendary vaib!!!


----------



## baccilus (Jun 12, 2011)

I just installed GTA4 a couple of days ago. Never finished it the first time so starting over again. I hate the car handling in this game. I just slows me down. Cars seem too wobbly.


----------



## tkin (Jun 12, 2011)

My last rig cr@pped out with GTA4, lets see what this one can do.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 12, 2011)

@s18000 : we had a great time playing san andreas   ! 

My First game my GTA II, GTA III ( liberty city was awesome at that time ), vice city was just a continuation and made sense if you play GTA III first  . SanAndreas took GTA to a whole new level ( loved it ), GTA IV was too short but the Gfx and gameplay was good. Looking forward to anything new that comes out the way.

@ICO : who can forget Vaib


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2011)

I just loved GTA! Started playing with GTA's first pure 3D version: GTA 3. And still roam around into the Virtual streets of Liberty City, after completing the game at least 2 times.

But I really think, GTA 3 is the best in the series, although I have just completed Vice City, other than the 3rd one


----------



## baccilus (Jun 12, 2011)

GTA: SA was the second game I ever completed after Halo: Combat Evolved. I remember spending my whole vacation playing this game. The most frustrating part of the game for me was when we have to do those car stunts. Then the plane stage where we have to keep below a particular altitude to not be detected.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 13, 2011)

baccilus said:
			
		

> Then the plane stage where we have to keep below a particular altitude to not be detected.


 Werent you troubled by mission where you had to jump from one plane to another to kill the Hitmen?
I played around 3 hours just for that mission(well a couple previous mission also in that time)


			
				 s18000rpm said:
			
		

> GTA SA was really good, there was & is still so much in that game.


 THere are still many mods/modification availabe that enable us to play GTA SA mp
That will be very interesting 


			
				 shantanu said:
			
		

> SanAndreas took GTA to a whole new level ( loved it )


----------



## baccilus (Jun 13, 2011)

I remember there was  a craze of GTA SA Multiplayer a few years back in this forum. However, I could never join because I had a limited internet connection(1GB per month). Morover I thought I would need a legit game to play multiplayer and this game was really expensive back then. I did however try the Hot Coffee mod.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 14, 2011)

@shan, yeah, i still remember the MP days 

still have some screenshots, maybe they are still here in this thread 


for those still playing GTA SA, get HD  texture mod - *SRT 3 MOD*
GTAForums.com -> Srt3 Mod V1.7
SRT 3 MOD V1.7 download - Mod DB

its 630MB


btw, watch this machinima video, really funny

*The Bad Assassin (Grand Theft Auto IV Machinima)*

[YOUTUBE]lMDtaB4jdls[/YOUTUBE]
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMDtaB4jdls

GTA SA stuff

have you guys seen this? it happens when CJ puts on too much weight 

The Truth mocks CJ, twice.

[youtube]TFMYH0HkEiQ[/youtube]

[youtube]ypV6jQOfwbY[/youtube]


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2011)

^ lol, hilarious.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


>



Rofl


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 15, 2011)

baccilus said:
			
		

> However, I could never join because I had a limited internet connection(1GB per month)


 I still have 1 GB connection and I play a couple of MP games 



BTW, I might install GTA:San Andreas again. Anyone up for some MP madness  ?


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 15, 2011)

^^

I can join in... But will have to manage a setup file first.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 16, 2011)

I would love to join in , have to search for my SA installation


----------



## Piyush (Jun 17, 2011)

San Andreas had MP???????
plz tell me /............


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 17, 2011)

^You need to install the SA MP mod.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2011)

Fun thing #1
[YOUTUBE]FHigjqvPWiU[/YOUTUBE]

Fun thing #2
[YOUTUBE]8TCm8VD5xnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 17, 2011)

GTA San Andreas MP-

SA-MP San Andreas Multiplayer mod for Grand Theft Auto (GTA SA)





> SA-MP is a free multiplayer game modification for the PC version of Rockstar Games Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas (tm).





> SA-MP 0.3c features
> 
> - A redesigned car license plate system
> - Particle objects for effects like fire
> ...


----------



## TheMost (Jun 17, 2011)

s18000rpm

First one is super !!!

Watched this - However seems morphed and edited !!
Doesn't seem Like real !!! ..
But Fun watching !! 

[YOUTUBE]y-NYwS2nnAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMost said:


> s18000rpm
> 
> First one is super !!!
> 
> ...



thanks 

that guy has used some trainer.

watch benbuja's stunt & blooper videos, they're awesome & really funny .

YouTube - ‪BenBujaçš„é¢‘é￾“‬&rlm;


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> Fun thing #1
> [YOUTUBE]FHigjqvPWiU[/YOUTUBE]



0:28


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2011)

hahaha that was hilarious.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2011)

LOL Fun Thing #1 was damn funny I must say.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2011)

THis is a great site for all kinds of mods etc of all GTA games available today...

Hope you guys like it 
GTAGarage.com » The GTA Mod Database


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

If you are a GTA fan you need to see this article from IGN.
Are These Real Photos or GTA IV Screenshots?


----------



## Maddd (Jul 30, 2011)

^^I love this game. Really cool graphics but heats my PC


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah great game but poor console port so gives a nightmares to all PCs even the high end ones.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Aug 8, 2011)

i have core i3 2gb ram and intel onboard graphics i.e intel hd graphics is there any way to run gta 4 smoothly i dont want any much graphic detailing


----------



## Vyom (Aug 8, 2011)

I think, Core i3 is way much you need to run GTA!


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2011)

Sonil.luthra said:


> i have core i3 2gb ram and intel onboard graphics i.e *intel hd graphics* is there *any way to run gta 4* smoothly i dont want any much graphic detailing


*www.usernetsite.com/society/noooooooo/no.jpg


----------



## Alok (Aug 8, 2011)

@sunil Man i'm struggling to play at 800x600 with nvidia 250 and u r with onboard many times game gives blue screen of death and temperature remains above 70'c.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Aug 8, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> @*sunil* Man i'm struggling to play at 800x600 with nvidia 250 and u r with onboard many times game gives blue screen of death and temperature remains above 70'c.



it is not sunil it is *sonil*..........and i am playing it very well on onboard graphics with some patching but not getting full perfmnce


----------



## Alok (Aug 8, 2011)

@sonil  sorry for name....... *OK u can use commandline and get better performance*


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Aug 8, 2011)

but can anyone tell me to do run it on 640*480 resolution


----------



## Alok (Aug 8, 2011)

Use commandline for
1. Turn off vsync
2. Lower resolution
3. Availablevidmem 2.0
4. No memrestrictions
 5. view distance 0

6. detail distance 0

*For ur resolution use  -width 640 -height 480

So r u familiar with commandline or i need to explain??*


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Aug 8, 2011)

plz tell me the command line i just copied that stuff and i dnt know very much in detail


----------



## Alok (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok wait a min.

*Make a commandline.txt in your gta4 directory.
Then just copy and paste things below and save::==>*


-availablevidmem 2.0 -width 640 -height 480 -nomemrestriction -norestrictions -viewdistance 0 -detaildistance 0 -novblank -noprecache -fullscreen -safemode

*Ok now time to try game*


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Aug 8, 2011)

thnx its running on a better speed .........i think i can play it for a while thani ll upgrade my pc with a graphic card ........which one shud i go for 5670 1 gb ddr5 pr 6670 1 gb ddr5


----------



## Alok (Aug 8, 2011)

Gta4 is great but bad for pc. Anyways hope gta5 will be a better port to pc


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2011)

sonil.luthra said:


> thnx its running on a better speed .........i think i can play it for a while thani ll upgrade my pc with a graphic card ........which one shud i go for 5670 1 gb ddr5 pr 6670 1 gb ddr5


hd 6670.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh boy I was having nightmares running it on decent resolution on my 5770. and you are talking about 5670.  Get a better one.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok, I admit, my following quote maybe was too noobish... 



vineet369 said:


> I think, Core i3 is way much you need to run GTA!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Ok, I admit, my following quote maybe was too noobish...


If you haven't played the game then its not your fault. I mean the best looking game till date Crysis runs a lot better than this one on my system. What is this game VIG ??


----------



## Vyom (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I played GTA 3 Liberty City on my Pen 4, with pretty good graphics. So I was expecting that GTA 4 should have run fine!
Anyway, looks like I was wrong!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Well, I played GTA 3 Liberty City on my Pen 4, with pretty good graphics. So I was expecting that GTA 4 should have run fine!
> Anyway, looks like I was wrong!



GTA 3 was actually very good. It runs even more smooth once you "Disable" trails.

GTA  IV is one of the best games ever I played. But one of the best games ever is one of the most unoptimised games EVER.



Anyways I did manage to run GTA 4 in my old P4 PC(OC to 2.4 GHz).
IT ran at 20 FPS and yes I finished the game like that  One hell of a good game. Great storyline.
Secret to running- 9500 GT 1 GB


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 9, 2011)

I still remember how i playGTA4 in my P4+7600GS....  like a slideshow....


----------



## Alok (Aug 9, 2011)

I played it on my i3 but have to limit at 800x600 coz slow gpu and 1gb ram.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2011)

Sonil.luthra said:


> thnx its running on a better speed .........i think i can play it for a while thani ll upgrade my pc with a graphic card ........which one shud i go for 5670 1 gb ddr5 pr 6670 1 gb ddr5



sunil, get the 6670. that with a decent dual core CPU can run the game at higher res & high textures @ min of 30fps 

till then dont bother playin GTA4

instead play GTA SA


----------



## shantanu (Aug 10, 2011)

GTAIV was too short for me. I loved GTA III - huge story line, also liked SA- CJ was best


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 10, 2011)

IV - best story and gameplay, SA - vast and cool new addictions, III - a whole new world in 3D....


----------



## vaibhav23 (Oct 30, 2011)

Any mods that are worth downloading for Gta:Sa


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 30, 2011)

GTA 5 Trailer release on 2nd November

Rockstar Games


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2011)

ajaybc said:


> GTA 5 Trailer release on 2nd November
> 
> Rockstar Games



I guess you missed this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/148022-gta-v-coming-soon-finally-d.html


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 30, 2011)

^ Oh


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 6, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/VfRHS.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

Happened with me quite regularly. Usually happens in the North side entry to Bohan from Algonquin.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 9, 2011)

I have GTA SA installed now. Can any mod geeks over here please suggest me some interesting mods?


----------



## Alok (Nov 9, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I have GTA SA installed now. Can any mod geeks over here please suggest me some interesting mods?



first install some texture mod.

Replace old car models with lambo , vayron and 
bikes with harley , hayabusha etc...

You may change sound of bikes cars using "saat tool".

Instead of installing map mod create your own imagination with map editor. Its very easy and interesting.

For cleo mods try  : ghost rider , ped changer , all house open etc..


----------



## shantanu (Nov 10, 2011)

oh Was that Mod called hot coffee ?  I am forgetting the name.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 10, 2011)

shantanu said:


> oh Was that Mod called hot coffee ?  I am forgetting the name.



Yep, hot coffee mod v2.1.. 



Spoiler



Disables the censor


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 7, 2012)

Played Vice City yesterday after a really really long time. Felt good.
Too bad I replaced my save file with a game completed save file and now it doesnt work.
Downloading Gta 4 from Steam from the last few days.almost 7 Gb done. 7.2 gb left. Looking forward to have a few multiplayer sessions with you guys


----------



## Alok (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm currently playing GTA 4 . But can't participate in MP due to slow connection.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 10, 2012)

Well after 2  months after updating my pc maybe with a decent gpu of 9k.Ill play gta 4. Just cant wait


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 17, 2012)

After watching jaw-dropping GTA 5 trailer, i am desperate to play it. But i have to wait for such a long time. 

Till then GTA : Punjab for me.....


----------



## Alok (Jan 17, 2012)

^^why not gta 4??


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 17, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^why not gta 4??



Played many times. also played the TBoGD and TLAD for too many times. Not San Andreas looks new for me now after playing 4 and it's DLC's for such long time.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 17, 2012)

Then GTA III..


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 17, 2012)

I heard people telling me the GTA 3 is best of all, but not for me. IMO, the GTA 4 gameplay and story is awesome than any installment, and vice city got some nice story in different era.

BTW GTA Punjab seems different for me, new missions. so playing it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 17, 2012)

Having trouble with Vice city. Guardian angels mission.. When deal is going on nothing happens. Game gets stuck. Stuck not hang. Some more bad guys are supposed to come to break the deal but they never come.
Yes the game is legit. Got it from Steam


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 17, 2012)

^^ May be you are so lucky that is why your deal went good without any trouble.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 17, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> I heard people telling me the GTA 3 is best of all, but not for me. IMO, the GTA 4 gameplay and story is awesome than any installment, and vice city got some nice story in different era.
> 
> BTW GTA Punjab seems different for me, new missions. so playing it.



Isnt Gta Punjab Just a mod


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 17, 2012)

^^ Yes. VC Mod.


----------



## Alok (Jan 17, 2012)

^^Myraid Island..


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 17, 2012)

^^ Are you referring my post or ?


----------



## Alok (Jan 17, 2012)

^yes i was saying that gta punjab is actually GTA Myraid Island. Isn't it.

Punjab is only on cd label.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 17, 2012)

^^ yes it is.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 20, 2012)

Im bored of the look of cars IN SA..Can any one give me a link to some Car texture mod??And tell me how to install it pleasee 
Thanks


----------



## Alok (Jan 20, 2012)

^^Go to gtagarage/gtainside and download Bugatti Vayron , lamborghini gallardo etc..

You'll also find mod installer there.

Any mod have two files:

.dff and .txd

use img tool or sami to replace those old cars in respective image.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2012)

^^Done,But theres a problem i replaced the most common car with bmw,Taxi with lambo(Taxis are now lambo).But say i died...The bmws are vanished the old car is back..Taxis are still the same(Lambo)


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2012)

^^this is weird. How is happens if u replaced that file. Probably that is another car with same look.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2012)

^^I searched everywhere now after i die even the taxis are back to normal(Not lambo anymore)...And now the game also crashed
Ok is this the step
Open image tool.
then gta3.img
Replace .dff and txd files with the bmw car or whatever car?


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2012)

^^if it is crashing then your version doesn't support that mod. *that why it is suggested to always make backup of the file you are experimenting with.*


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2012)

^Ok,So any idea how to overcome this...Why is that when i die,All the cars i added disappear


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2012)

*^^After replacing file did you rebuilt gta3.img ?? I think you didn't ,thats the problem.*

Now the solution is to insert your game dvd then search for gta3.img in there and replace . 
Then again start modding .


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry to trouble you so much but whats rebuilt And how do you do that?


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2012)

No problem mate.
After replacing file you have to rebuild your archive. See image below.
*www.thelokete.mex.tl/imagesnew2/0/0/0/0/1/4/2/0/7/6/img%20tool%20rebuild%20archive.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2012)

^^Thanks,I will try now hope it works 

^^Im pissed i rebuilt it but still the cars vanish when i die


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2012)

Replace your gta3.img with your dvd then try again.

If still problem occurs then use SAMI (san andreas mod installer) instead of img tool.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2012)

^^Sami doesnt work


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmm ok i have a funny solution now. All problems aroused when cj dies.
So download a trainer and freeze his health.

*I did a lot lot modding , but never experienced such problems. Does your "game version" is moddable??*


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2012)

^^I dont know 

^^Or can you give me your gta3.img file?


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2012)

^^Its pretty big in size.
Btw why you don't copy it from your dvd??


----------



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2012)

I Used GMM,Now it crashes


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2012)

Just re install the game dude.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2012)

^^Doin it now


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 22, 2012)

Guys, my GTA Vice City hanging issue has finally been fixed  How? I turned on Frame limiter and everything is fine


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2012)

^^lol sometime a little thing makes headache. I had a problem with pop-sot that all colours goes gray but else everything was fine. I reinstalled it many times, googled but nothing.
Again i was checking game's visual setting. There was an option "fog" . Disabling it solved problem


----------



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2012)

^^I modded the firetruck,taxi..with a hd fireturck and taxi..but they remain when i die...The problem is with the BMW i guess


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2012)

^^There must be other various mod on that BMW.
Tell me model name and i'll give you link.
Go to www.gtainside.com it has big database of mods.

And this time make backup of gta3.img.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 22, 2012)

^^  after i died the audi remains  ,i guess the bmw had some problem
Anyways thanks


----------



## theserpent (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey thanks for the help now everything is fine.
Is there a mod,to change the roads or the los santos areas looks by lil bit


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2012)

^^Yeah there are lot of *texture and map mod.*

tell me what you want 
1.Better texture?
Or 
2.map conversion?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 24, 2012)

Better texture


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2012)

GTAGarage.com » New Roads For GTA SA


----------



## theserpent (Jan 24, 2012)

^^Thanks a lot kola


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2012)

And for las ventures

GTAGarage.com » Gta 4 Road Textures For Lv

make sure to backup before installing.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 24, 2012)

Fine will download in somedays.
But where do i replace it


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2012)

All info will be in Read Me file.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey,I still dint install the textures.,but theres a slight graphic problem in the game..Like when i go on road...Sometimes the road isnt fully loaded yet...you can see the whole road+footpath in grey


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2012)

^^set video settings to default.

Use iobit gamebooster to disable other processes while gaming.

How much ram you have ? ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2012)

Had an awesome session of GTA IV multiplayer with my friends 
Did around half an hour of free mode then Bomb Da Base 

It was awesome


----------



## theserpent (Jan 26, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^set video settings to default.
> 
> Use iobit gamebooster to disable other processes while gaming.
> 
> How much ram you have ? ?



3gb of ram


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2012)

^^, then its problem with game.

Set Maximum Anti Aliasing then see.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 26, 2012)

Should i off AA?


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2012)

^^This is caused due to excessive mods
SEE BELOW.
Los Santos Role Play &bull; View topic - Roads & Buildings Disappear


----------



## theserpent (Jan 26, 2012)

,ill see if its proper nw


----------



## Alok (Feb 5, 2012)

Another jawdropping mod ,icenhancer 2.0 coming this week.
See screens below...
GTA IV iCEnhancer 2.0 Final is coming this week and will be compatible with versions 1070/EFLC | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2012)

Playing lot of Gta 4 multiplayer these days with Nipun and few other people. 
If you want to join in, add me on GFWL. My id is: wuodland


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Grand Theft Auto 4 Official Patches.*

Hi guys i have recently bought *Grand Theft Auto 4 Complete Edition* For PC ,i want to update it with latest patches in series(means from lower version to higher) so i want links to official patches and updates for Grand Theft Auto 4 and Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City released by Rockstar Games Thank you.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto 4 Official Patches.*

Rockstar Support : GTA IV -- Patches and Title Updates

Why not use google?


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Grand Theft Auto 4 Official Patches.*



tkin said:


> Rockstar Support : GTA IV -- Patches and Title Updates
> 
> Why not use google?



Yeah sorry!! here is another link for complete updates lists: *www.gamefront.com/files/listing/pub2/Grand_Theft_Auto_IV/Official_Patches

Episodes From Liberty City Patches: *www.gamefront.com/files/listing/pub2/grand-theft-auto-episodes-from-liberty-city


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2012)

Guys, tommorow me and a few other friends will have a epic session of GTA IV multiplayer. My Games for Windows Live ID is wuodland.

Add me there and also on Steam under same name. Session starts hopefully around 1.45 PM or 2 PM


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2012)

Im buying gta 4 next month


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ Seriously man, it's worth it. Try to buy the complete pack (IV,TBoGT, TLAD).


----------



## Nipun (Mar 19, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Guys, tommorow me and a few other friends will have a epic session of GTA IV multiplayer. My Games for Windows Live ID is wuodland.
> 
> Add me there and also on Steam under same name. Session starts hopefully around 1.45 PM or 2 PM


Can't wait..  I am just moving songs I like to independence FM for this session 



serpent16 said:


> Im buying gta 4 next month


Be quick! 



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Seriously man, it's worth it. Try to buy the complete pack (IV,TBoGT, TLAD).



You also play GTA4? Wanna play multiplayer?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ I can't play MP cause my internet is too slow. Used to play AOE via LAN in my office .


----------



## theserpent (Mar 19, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Can't wait..  I am just moving songs I like to independence FM for this session
> 
> 
> Be quick!
> ...



First i have xp sp 3,So doubt it will work


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 19, 2012)

What a EPIC session of GTA IV. First cops & robbers which I failed bad. Then 2 hours of Free Mode. Was awesome.


Another session might take place 8 PM today


----------



## theserpent (Mar 19, 2012)

^Youll tried getting 6 stars,I saw a video of 2 people trying to get 6 stars.

Btw,My friend said in gta 4 you can mess around with 911,Is it true?
And that most the people look different from each other,Not like sandandreas,Where you see the same 2-3 people walking together???


----------



## Nipun (Mar 19, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> First i have xp sp 3,So doubt it will work



It will work.



thetechfreak said:


> What a EPIC session of GTA IV. First cops & robbers which I failed bad. Then 2 hours of Free Mode. Was awesome.
> 
> 
> Another session might take place 8 PM today



You forgot stupid heli race  :X



serpent16 said:


> ^Youll tried getting 6 stars,I saw a video of 2 people trying to get 6 stars.
> 
> Btw,My friend said in gta 4 you can mess around with 911,Is it true?
> And that most the people look different from each other,Not like sandandreas,Where you see the same 2-3 people walking together???


Yes, you can call 911 and wait for cops to come. Then shoot them and take cars.. Or let them roam looking for who called them 

Yes, they are different mostly, but not always. Better than SA.

And I once got 6 stars in a car with 4 people.. It was really great fun 
Then we got 4 different cars and started to have race with 6 star police behind us


----------



## Alok (Mar 19, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> First i have xp sp 3,So doubt it will work



this game was the reason i moved from xp to window 7.

On xp sp3 there were missing texture all over and my car looks floating in air.
With window 7 all works like charm.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 19, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> this game was the reason i moved from xp to window 7.
> 
> On xp sp3 there were missing texture all over and my car looks floating in air.
> With window 7 all works like charm.



Dam i have to wait still i get win 7+a new gfx card


----------



## aaruni (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey guys, i have windows xp sp3, 2gb ram, 256mb NVIDIA GeForce 9400m. please tell me if gta sa will work on my system


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 19, 2012)

@aaruni Yes, Perfectly and easily. You should be able to play with all settings maxed


----------



## Nipun (Mar 19, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Hey guys, i have windows xp sp3, 2gb ram, 256mb NVIDIA GeForce 9400m. please tell me if gta sa will work on my system


It even works on WinXP SP2, 1GB RAM and no gfx card, on Intel Pentium 4.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 19, 2012)

how much free disk space is needed? I have only 6.8GB to spare (I'll have to delete some games otherwise)


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 19, 2012)

aaruni said:
			
		

> how much free disk space is needed? I have only 6.8GB to spare (I'll have to delete some games otherwise)



These are the system requirements 



> Recommended System Requirements:
> Intel Pentuim 4 or AMD XP Processor (or better)
> 384MB RAM
> 16x Speed DVD Drive
> ...



Link for info.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 21, 2012)

Does gta 4 get activated on steam?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Does gta 4 get activated on steam?



Not unless you buy it from Steam. not the DVD version.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 21, 2012)

Thats a relief.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 21, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Not unless you buy it from Steam. not the DVD version.


Can you activate DVD version on steam? I won't do that though, because I wont be able to rename it then


----------



## eggman (Mar 21, 2012)

Nope!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 21, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Can you activate DVD version on steam? I won't do that though, because I wont be able to rename it then



Ya then it would be gta 6 




Spoiler



That day nipun was playing mass effect 4


----------



## Nipun (Mar 21, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Ya then it would be gta 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Crysis 3, Resident Evil 9, Team Fortress 3 and GTA 7 too.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry for bumping 
I have started playing gta 4


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 9, 2012)

I am waiting for my copy of gta 4 from flipkart. Although i would like to try out different mods. It's a little confusing really since so many mods are there. Don't know which 1s should be tried.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 9, 2012)

Guys i have a small doubt even though im on 1440x900.Why are the footpath lines breaking,Cars. front part kinda shinning,streeting also kinda same way whats the problem? What do i do?


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 12, 2012)

Just got my copy of GTA IV from flipkart 2 days back but the graphics are just terrible(after playing Sleeping dogs with HD textures). I was looking for a good HD texture pack for it and i got these names through some googling. I tried patch 1.0.7.0 but most of the mods don't work properly with it so i reverted back to 1.0.4.0. Here are the names please suggest which 1 should i get
1) RealizmIV
2)Better City Textures
3)Lord Neophyte's HD Textures for Liberty City
4) DKTronic's Liberty city textures

If you know of some other texture pack which is better than these then please do suggest. I am already using Icenhancer 2.1 which was recently released and it has changed the whole look of the game. It's absolutely brilliant. If any of you have any presets for it please share.

@theserpent you can give cachebooster a try, it solved my problem of missing textures.

P.S. Had to use xliveless coz windows live automatically installs 1.0.7.0 or else you can't go online. Icenhancer 2.1 required that xlive.dll anyway. When i am finished with single player i will update it with windows live and go for multiplayer.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 12, 2012)

First question, which GPU do you have? The game needs loads of GPU and CPU power. What are settings you running at?
Also GTA IV is kind of old now, realeased on ‘08


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 12, 2012)

EDIT: Downloaded and installed Lord Neophyte's HD textures. I am posting just 3 screenshot. If anyone has any objection, let me know and i will remove it.
Heavily Modded and worth it 
*img820.imageshack.us/img820/1920/ice201291221839.jpg

Times Square 
*img545.imageshack.us/img545/4172/ice201291315617.jpg

*img850.imageshack.us/img850/7379/ice20129131514.jpg

Do let me know if there is any problem with the lighting etc.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 13, 2012)

^^ Awesome man. Now, you revoked my thirst to play GTA4, again.


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks man. I was always bothered by the significance of liberty city with the NYC so finally modded it and now its closer to real NYC. IcEnhancer 2.1 has changed the whole look of the game. Days and nights look like the way they should. Will mod that Getalife building into a real MetLife building tonight. Also the LCPD to NYPD and taxis to NYC cabs. Also looking for a trainer to increase the longevity of days and nights.

Will take some Night time screenshots of times square i am sure it will look even more beautiful at night


----------



## theserpent (Sep 13, 2012)

Suddenly my gta 4 is laging before it dint lag before .
anyone for gta 4 multiplayer tom at 5 pm.?
add me serpent161


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 14, 2012)

If anyone interested in modding his/her GTA 4 then I would suggest this.

Firstly, all the available mods work best with patch 1.0.4.0 or earlier ones and I did not see any drastic improvement with patch 1.0.7.0. In fact on my system there was no improvement at all. But for multiplayer you do need the latest patch. Here are my suggestions-
1) IcEnhancer 2.1 Final- Tweak it a little as per your monitor settings. Trust me it makes your GTA 4 photoreal if you keep all the ingame settings at max, antialiasing quality in iceconfig.ini set to '1' or better(if your system can handle it).
2)Lord Neophyte's HD Textures
3)VIVA New York Mod
4) Real Traffic Mod
5)Real NYC Billboards Project
6)All texture mods from ZBNYNC

All of this and your GTA 4 will be as good as it can get i.e. almost photoreal. Never thought mods could do this to a 2008 game. It looks better than crysis 2.

@*theserpent* Try Realizmiv 6.2 textures.They are very FPS friendly. Not HD but still better than the original and you can use them with the latest patch as well. When you install the game first update it to patch 1.0.4.0 and install these textures. After you have copied all the textures you can update to latest patch. I am not sure whether they will work with Multiplayer or not. Also from what I have read GTA IV is more CPU dependent. An average GPU will do if you are not using Mods and just using original normal game but an average CPU with lower clocks won't do. Try reducing traffic, view distance and detail distance(or something like that). It needs massive CPU power for its AI. Sadly its a ported version of XBOX 360 so has not been coded and optimized for PC that well just like L.A. Noire.

Also can you please mention your whole system configuration?


----------



## theserpent (Sep 14, 2012)

first of all how to update to the latest patch.?


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 14, 2012)

If you have steam version steam will autoupdate it. If you have DVD version GFWL will autoupdate it or else it won't let you go online. If none of the above works then download it from here *updates.rockstargames.com/patches/gtaiv/title_update_7_EN.zip


----------



## theserpent (Sep 14, 2012)

where can i download Realizmiv 6.2 textures

i have hd 7750 amd 965 be. People played GTA 4 On hd 7750 with no lag in 1080p while im playing in 1440x900

Please provide the download links

installed realism thingy problem-gta 4 dint start -so deleted it


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 14, 2012)

Like i explained earlier..
1) Install the game
2)Install patch 1.0.4.0
3) When GFWL asks you to update, decline it.
4) exit the game install RealizmIV 6.2 textures.
5) Now you can update the game and it will run fine. I have done it myself. When i installed it over the patch 1.0.7.0 the game just dint start. But when i installed it with patch 1.0.4.0 and then updated to latest patch everything ran fine.


Like i said GTA 4 will run fine on an average GPU if you are not using graphically intensive mods. But it needs loads of CPU power. Sadly its a xbox 360 ported game and hasn't been optimized properly for PC. Crappy coding you can say as far as pc version is concerned. try reducing view distance, traffic amount, and something called detail distance i don't remember the exact name.

Also give Cachebooster a try.

P.S. If you have already installed patch 1.0.7.0 then you cant revert back to 1.0.4.0 on DVD version. Only way to do it is to reinstall the game.

Here is one more screenshot.

Somewhere near Times Square at night 
*img23.imageshack.us/img23/5659/ice2012913215055.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks real nice with mods. Maybe I'll play this game soon.


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 15, 2012)

^^ Yes it does. Try the mods I have mentioned in my post. You will be amazed by the results really.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah it surely looks like that.


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 16, 2012)

Adding HD textures for real NYC shops which will replace most of the rockstar's shops. if my system can take it, will surely post screenshots here or in screenshot channel.

*EDIT*: Done, here are few screenshots.

Hard rock cafe at times square
*imageshack.us/a/img507/4213/hardrockcafe.jpg

KFC in place of cluckin bell at times square
*imageshack.us/a/img21/9550/kfcc.jpg

Starbucks at times square
*imageshack.us/a/img809/8885/starbucksf.jpg

There are many more but i can't upload all of them. I have uploaded the most obvious ones.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 16, 2012)

I cant enter a taxi as a passenger 
even i can become a taxi driver,rob a cop car and be a police or a fighfighter :/


----------



## REY619 (Sep 16, 2012)

theserpent said:


> I cant enter a taxi as a passenger
> even i can become a taxi driver,rob a cop car and be a police or a fighfighter :/



Hold the button you have set to enter a vehicle, you can then enter taxi as passenger.


----------



## Alok (Sep 16, 2012)

theserpent said:


> I cant enter a taxi as a passenger
> even i can become a taxi driver,rob a cop car and be a police or a fighfighter :/



one of Vlad's mission is needed to be done before you can enter taxi as passenger. Just hold the key which you use to enter vehicle.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 16, 2012)

@rohit
link for the pack please?


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 16, 2012)

^^ Google for Real Shops Mod beta, 1.0, 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, 1.4, 1.5, 1.5.1, 1.6. Install them in ascending order. I couldn't find 1.2 and 1.3. Install VIVA New york Mod first. Don't install taxi mods given in VIVA New york mod or else you will get the "taxi everywhere bug". After installing viva you are good to go with this Real Shops Mod.

@*Alok* Hmm..din't know that thanks for the info.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks.
Man the HD textures pack is so huge. I gave up. Downloading it w/o a torrent is a joke.


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 16, 2012)

^^ lol man i know. Which texture pack were you trying to download? There are many around but I liked the lord neophyte's ones. If you can't find its link let me know. its close to 8 gb but since i cud dnload 4-5 files at a time together so it wasnt a problem.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 16, 2012)

yeah the same one.
He has given mediafire links in parts if im not wrong. I don't wanna feel like im downloading the whole game. I cudve downloaded even 10 gigs if it was a torrent. Like this no way..
My connection is 512kbps


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 16, 2012)

oh well with 512 kbps speed dnloading 8 gb can be real PITA. can you provide the link? I want to check it out if there is anything i dnt have with me.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 16, 2012)

GTA4-Mods.com - Grand Theft Auto 4 car mods, tools, and more!


----------



## theserpent (Sep 16, 2012)

what tools do we need to add new cars  i have forgten it ...please explain
realizm MOD no thanks...it spoilt my GTA 4 i never opened again. had to re-install etc etc


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 16, 2012)

well it worked perfectly well for me. It only spoils(read: Crashes) your game if you try to install it with patch 1.0.7.0 already installed. Had you installed it over patch 1.0.4.0 it would have ran fine. Anyway for car mods you will need sparkIV for sure. Rest i am not sure..requirements must be mentioned in any car pack you download. I am not using one coz when i tried i got "taxis everywhere" bug.

So dont forget to keep a backup of the files you are modding just incase.

@*sharang.d* Thanks for the link


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 16, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Adding HD textures for real NYC shops which will replace most of the rockstar's shops. if my system can take it, will surely post screenshots here or in screenshot channel.
> 
> *EDIT*: Done, here are few screenshots.
> 
> ...



Nice.. Name of the mods used?


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 17, 2012)

here is the complete list of mods tht i have used. use these mods with patch 1.0.4.0 and not with later patches. most of the mods which are related to the graphical content of the game work best with 1.0.4.0. I must also mention that to make these work smoothly you would need a decent system with a decent gpu with 1 gb ddr5 atleast. 2gb wud be better obviously. The game is CPU hungry which we all know.

1) ICEnhancer 2.1 final- Although the default preset itself was jaw dropping but to make it even more perfect for my monitor and color settings i tweaked it and I am using Less-saturated iceshader.fx . I changed antialiasing quality in iceconfig.ini from 2 to 1. -1 is the highest but even 0 will be enough to kill most of the systems with every ingame setting maxed out. For sharper textures use SMAA.dll and not FXAA.dll. FXAA.dll which is provided with the official download does not work anyway. Its set to SMAA.dll by default anyway so you need not change that.
2)Lord Neophyte's HD textures-  here is the link Zippyshare.com - Free File Hosting . It contains all the preloaded and preconfigured .img files and you wont need to add any other major texture addon at all.
3)VIVA new york Mod- A must have really.
4)All the mods by ZBNYNC
5)You can also add Vanni's HD trees Mod but be sure to have alot of VRAM. I tried it but since i have only 1 gb vram my game became laggy and i was in no mood to lower my settings.
6)Real NYC billboard project
7)Realistic Driving Mod
8)Realistic Weapon Sound mod
9)Traffic Fix v4
10) All the other HD addon textures from Lord Neophyte
11)Real Shops Mod version beta, 1.0, 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, 1.4, 1.5, 1.5.1, 1.6

P.S. My all ingame settings are at max. View distance is set to 30 and traffic is at 70 percent. With traffic fix v4 at daytime it becomes real congested which i feel is how it should be but at night the traffic is really low and you can do all the crazy driving stuff you wanna do.

I am trying to find the building that was shown in TV series "friends" all the time. People say its located smewhere near middle park(read: central park). Well i guess its just an excuse to roam around in Manhattan area coz thats the most beautiful one 

P.P.S. Ignore the taxi and police car mod included in VIVA NYC Mod as it can result in "taxis everywhere" bug. If you do wanna try it then backup your vehicles.img first. You will ned sparkIV for most of the mods. For ICEnhancer 2.1 xliveless is required.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 17, 2012)

my friend enetered the taxi as a passenger without doing any missions :/

please tell me  a good not heavy mod that will work with the latest patch and HD 7750

Say im driving a car now,suddenly a car parking entrance becomes a wall and flashes back to the entrance :/

errr...can anyone here give me a tutorial on what to backup
2)How to change cars and add new cars in place of them ???
Please tell me


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 18, 2012)

^^1). Open sparkIV.
2)Click on browse
3)Browse to the directory mentioned in readme file of the mod or as per the instructions given on the site from where you have downloaded the mod. Do it over the sparkIV interface itself.
4)Most probably it will ask you to edit an *.img file. Its a good idea to backup the whole *.img file as it saves you the hassle of opening and replacing particular files with sparkIV again if you want to remove that mod.
5) There is an option of "export" on the sparkIV interface. Choose(single click the file) the file you want to backup and click export, choose the directory click ok and you are done.
6) To edit an *.img file double click on the *.img file that needs to be modded. There is an option of "import" on the sparkIV interface. Click "import", browse to the directory of the mod and choose all the files as suggested in readme file of the mod. Press ok but wait you are not done yet. After pressing ok if you do't see any errors press "save". Once the files are saved press "rebuild". now you are done.

But i must warn you that once you add a car pack mod you may get the bug of same vehicle appearing again and again.

This is the procedure which is usually followed in modding but its not the only procedure. Readme file of your mod must contain all the important instructions. Go through it carefully. Always backup the files you are about to mod.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm waiting for GTA V.
 Screw the mods lol


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 18, 2012)

^^lol. I love messing around with games  . Even with flight simulator i have spent months modding it . But unfortunately it's mods are paid mods and not free ones and they are priced almost twice more than the game itself.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 18, 2012)

Okay .. i heard if you add mods(even cars) you cant play online so i probably wont add


----------



## theserpent (Sep 19, 2012)

any here to help?


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 19, 2012)

that probably is true. though i don't have much idea as to what will make u ineligible for multiplayer but i think anything that changes the core original files will do that. You can still add ENB or ICEnhancer for better antialiasing, DOF, Bloom etc that shudn't be a problem but yes adding cars may do that.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 19, 2012)

well bro i installed a cab through sparkIV,saved it also but cant be seen in game


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 19, 2012)

did you install it as in replacing a file or adding a file? Although i doubt if sparkIV will let you add any additional files. AFAIK it only allows you to replace. Did you save and rebuilt the img file in sparkIV after modding it?


----------



## theserpent (Sep 19, 2012)

yes......


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 19, 2012)

So you replaced the taxi model but still you see the old one or you don't see the taxis at all? If you have backed up your original files then try adding more car mods and see if they appear or not.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 19, 2012)

okay
so the taxi was cabby.wtx
so what i did ... replaced all taxis(taxi,taxi2,cabby) with the new cabby and i can see the cabby


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 19, 2012)

good so it is working? coz if you have infact successfully replaced and rebuilt tht img file then there is no way for the game to show the taxis which are not in its database at all.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 20, 2012)

but sadly i removed as  i might NO BE ABLE to play online
in which part of the city are pmp 600 found


----------



## Nipun (Sep 20, 2012)

theserpent said:


> but sadly i removed as  i might NO BE ABLE to play online
> in which part of the city are pmp 600 found



Mostly in middle part of middle island.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 20, 2012)

theserpent said:


> in which part of the city are pmp 600 found


Algonquin. Should be available in most parts of the island easily. Look on freeways too


----------



## theserpent (Sep 20, 2012)

arghghhhh!! Though i removed all mods,When i go to play multiplayer it says cant play due to mods,Yesterday after deleting the mods, I was able to play but not today   why?
I pasted the files from the backup, repaired the game still no use


----------



## Nipun (Sep 20, 2012)

theserpent said:


> arghghhhh!! Though i removed all mods,When i go to play multiplayer it says cant play due to mods,Yesterday after deleting the mods, I was able to play but not today   why?
> I pasted the files from the backup, repaired the game still no use



Told you not to try mods.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 20, 2012)

I can join all other servers other that ^^^^^ this guys


----------



## theserpent (Sep 29, 2012)

So i try crossing that bridge where the police have set up baricades as soon as i cross it i get 6 STARS WTF. The same when i go in water in a boat i end up getting 6 stars


----------



## Nipun (Sep 29, 2012)

theserpent said:


> So i try crossing that bridge where the police have set up baricades as soon as i cross it i get 6 STARS WTF. The same when i go in water in a boat i end up getting 6 stars



NOOB.
Y U NO WATCH CUT-SCENES?!

Roman clearly says "F***ing Terrorists!" when game starts.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 29, 2012)

Umm..so it wont get unlocked with some mission


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2012)

You really cannot expect everything to unlock at start of game. Keep patience and play and you will gradually unlock things


----------



## arick (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey guys i just bought gta iv for pc but on it there is no compatability for win7 64 bit written.
Will it work ? I dont have my laptop its under delivery .
Has anyone tried using it? Pls let me know!


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't worry it will work.


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 13, 2012)

it will work on windows 7 64 bit like a charm. I have win 7 64 bit and it works perfectly . Enjoy!


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 24, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/3ZYiD.jpg


----------



## Seanwood (Nov 7, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> hey guys, anything related to *G*rand *T*heft *A*uto (GTA), discuss here.
> 
> anything, like mission help/tips, tricks, stunts....
> 
> ...



I have got some exciting videos of GTA will share nex time for sure


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

Bump to the top.


Any one want to play GTA IV multiplayer last week of this month and/or on the first few days of next year?


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 8, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Bump to the top.
> 
> 
> Any one want to play GTA IV multiplayer last week of this month and/or on the first few days of next year?



I am in for this. I will be free in weekends...


----------



## Nipun (Dec 8, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Bump to the top.
> 
> 
> Any one want to play GTA IV multiplayer last week of this month and/or on the first few days of next year?



Count me too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

So I will have to download GTA IV from Steam again 
Will start after my exams end & get to complete it



Nipun said:


> Count me too.


You're always there even if we aren't ready to play.


furious_gamer said:


> I am in for this. I will be free in weekends...


Good. Hopefully we actually can play.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 8, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> So I will have to download GTA IV from Steam again
> Will start after my exams end & get to complete it
> 
> 
> ...



I am waiting for this....


----------



## Nipun (Dec 8, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> You're always there even if we aren't ready to play.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 8, 2012)

Count me in too.. For sometime..As i'll have my preps from Jan 2nd week


----------



## Nipun (Dec 13, 2012)

Okay, I have a question for all of you:

_Which car you like the most & why?
_I like SultanRS the most, followed by Comet, SuperGT and Infernus.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 13, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Okay, I have a question for all of you:
> 
> _Which car you like the most & why?
> _I like SultanRS the most, followed by Comet, SuperGT and Infernus.



Sultan RS. 
That said I probably won't be able to join Multiplayer matches 
Due to studies pressure. Oh well


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 13, 2012)

For me, Comet. 

@thetechfreak
Don't worry man. I am always there for GTA 4 multiplayer. So we can play later...


----------



## Nipun (Dec 13, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> I am always there for GTA 4 multiplayer.



Live ID please?


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 13, 2012)

^^ Luiz_LopeZ.

Your's please...


----------



## Nipun (Dec 13, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Luiz_LopeZ.
> 
> Your's please...



MagentaEight0. 
When are you free to play? And any steam ID?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 30, 2013)

*GTA5 Trailer tonight at 9.30PM*

btw, what happened to the GTA5 thread?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/148022-gta-v-coming-soon-finally-d-29.html#post1893979 ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2013)

Can't wait for it. The GTA Thread looks OK. Just too much Offtopic Stuff in it.  

Too bad PC version has to wait a long time for release.


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 30, 2013)

Trailer #3



Notice at 2:00, the word "GROVE" on the lower right corner on the wall.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> Trailer #3
> 
> 
> Notice at 2:00, the word "GROVE" on the lower right corner on the wall.



*i.imgur.com/sB9xZ3M.jpg

*www.epsilonprogram.com/

sign up


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 1, 2013)

No one can mock the society that we are living in, better than Rockstar.


----------



## anirbandd (May 1, 2013)

^whats with Grove??


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2013)

^Play GTA San Andreas


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2013)

Photo Album - Imgur
20 new screen shots

mini gun & dodo are back 

Car customization is also back 
*uk.gamespot.com/features/the-many-...s-you-can-play-in-grand-theft-auto-v-6407706/

Preview: Preview: GTA V reinvents the open-world rules... again Gameplay Preview - ComputerAndVideoGames.com


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2013)

Now I'm super hyped about this game. The graphics look just amazing. But I have a feeling we'll have another epic storyline just like GTA IV 


anirbandd said:


> ^whats with Grove??


----------



## anirbandd (May 3, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> ^Play GTA San Andreas



no time.. just give me a short rundown.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 3, 2013)

^hmmm
well its where GTA San Andreas began &  where it ended.
CJ's home.
btw, play it with SanAndreas Re Textured (SRT) [graphics] mod, you'll really enjoy it. its the funniest+complete GTA so far.


----------



## anirbandd (May 3, 2013)

^later.. too many games on my hand now 

and thanks for the info


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2013)

Found this on Reddit:

*i.imgur.com/v0M3s5K.jpg

Yup it indeed it a GTA IV screenshot, obviously with many mods. Just an amazing shot.

The post: [GTA 4] At this point I can't tell the difference between a real life photo and a screenshot when it comes to these graphical mods : gaming


----------



## theserpent (Aug 11, 2013)

I wan't that MOD with a GTX Titan LOL


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 11, 2013)

Is gta 5 releasing for pc platform???


----------



## baccilus (Aug 11, 2013)

I never completed GTA4 inspire of buying a legit game. But I can never forget the awesome time I had with GTA: SA. I must have played it for a month. Got stuck in a few missions for days but kept playing it.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 11, 2013)

@techfreak 
imgur: the simple image sharer

*i.imgur.com/xxBCVtz.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2013)

^^ now what is that. That isn't a GTA4 screenshot for sure. 





gamefreak4770k said:


> Is gta 5 releasing for pc platform???


No news now. But we expect it to launch a few months after consoles.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't understand why GTA IV is not running well on my pc. 

My PC specs:

Intel Pentium Dual Core G2010 @ 2.8GHz
RAM : 4GB
Graphics: 1GB Asus NVIDIA GeForce 210 
Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
Hard Disk Space: Plenty

Now, GTA IV's System Requirements:
Minimum:
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8Ghz, AMD Athlon X2 64 2.4Ghz
Memory: 1.5GB
Free Hard Drive Space: 16GB
Video Card: 256MB NVidia 7900 / 256MB ATI X1900

Recommended:
Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4Ghz, AMD Phenom X3 2.1Ghz
Memory: 2GB (Windows XP) 2.5GB (Windows Vista)
Free Hard Drive Space: 18GB
Video Card: 512MB NVIDIA 8600 / 512MB ATI 3870

I should be able to run atleast on Low settings but the game lags unusually, especially when in a vehicle & pressing A & D buttons to steer Left & Right. Pressing the arrow keys to do the same thing doesn't lag! It only happens when I press A or D that it lags for half a second each time which makes it difficult to play efficiently. 

Is GTA IV too much demanding? Because I just finished playing Hitman: Absolution under Low Settings & it never lagged. 
Here's Hitman's System Requirements:
CPU: Intel Pentium Dual Core E2140 1.60GHz / AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ or better
RAM: 2 GB Memory
GPU RAM: 512 Mb
GPU: Nvidia 8600 GTS / AMD Radeon HD 2900 GT or better


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 12, 2013)

gta 4 was never properly optimised for PC. and adding to that your 210 GPU is not exactly powerful either. 

you should update the GPU atleast.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 12, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> gta 4 was never properly optimised for PC. and adding to that your 210 GPU is not exactly powerful either.
> you should update the GPU atleast.



A 210 GPU is comparable to an 8800GT. And mine has plenty of GPU as well as system RAM. While 512MB 8600 is the 'Recommended' requirements which 210 fulfills, it is easily above than the minimum 256MB 7900. Just checked out google, seems to be an issue with many members.. updating the patch right now..


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 12, 2013)

whatever you wish.. but GTA4 is a big pile of sh!t on the PC. on consoles.... its a master piece


----------



## theterminator (Aug 12, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> whatever you wish.. but GTA4 is a big pile of sh!t on the PC. on consoles.... its a master piece


I have played it before on a 2011 Dell  Laptop with 512MB AMD graphics (trying to remember the model) & it had no issue like the one on my desktop. Probably, it has something to do with the software because if many have that problem then its a good thing in disguise.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2013)

^^ the Intel G2010 isn't exactly the fastest processor around. GTAIV is both CPU & GPU straining. 
I played the game on medium settings on my AMD Phenom II x4 840 & 9500GT and it ran fine @ 25FPS at medium settings. It was the latest-patched version from Steam though


----------



## theterminator (Aug 12, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ the Intel G2010 isn't exactly the fastest processor around. GTAIV is both CPU & GPU straining.
> I played the game on medium settings on my AMD Phenom II x4 840 & 9500GT and it ran fine @ 25FPS at medium settings. It was the latest-patched version from Steam though



I expect it to run fine on 800*600, Low Texture,Rendering , lowest other settings. It can do that atleast?

Update: Updated the patch to the stable one (1.0.3) & vola! Its running smooth under 1024*768 & other settings to Medium. Told ya, if the problem is common then its a good thing in disguise  .


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 12, 2013)

Will gta 4 run on Intel 1.6GHz Dual Core Processor and igp

settings will be the least values??

it also has nvidia 7200m gfx card


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 12, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Will gta 4 run on Intel 1.6GHz Dual Core Processor and igp
> 
> settings will be the least values??
> 
> it also has nvidia 7200m gfx card



Barely.  . Lag and freeze too much.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 12, 2013)

And since you mentioned 'm' series GPU , that makes it a laptop . So it's even more tougher task. Don't stress that poor little GPU too much IMO.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 12, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> And since you mentioned 'm' series GPU , that makes it a laptop . So it's even more tougher task. Don't stress that poor little GPU too much IMO.



this means i'll have to buy a new machine

thanks


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @techfreak
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> 
> *i.imgur.com/xxBCVtz.jpg



Read the comments, you will find most of the fun there.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 12, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Will gta 4 run on Intel 1.6GHz Dual Core Processor and igp
> 
> settings will be the least values??
> 
> it also has nvidia 7200m gfx card





gamefreak4770k said:


> this means i'll have to buy a new machine
> 
> thanks



GTA IV will NOT run on that machine. No chance. Bad luck, you have to upgrade. If you're planning then do post your budget n all in the PC Section of this forum. You will get good advice.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 12, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ now what is that. That isn't a GTA4 screenshot for sure.
> No news now. But we expect it to launch a few months after consoles.



The pic you posted it's edited  it's not a mod


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 12, 2013)

lol. you think so


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 13, 2013)

The Escapist : News : GTA V Coming to PC, Says Nvidia


----------



## puli44 (Aug 14, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> The Escapist : News : GTA V Coming to PC, Says Nvidia



its really a great new ..dont know why rockstar kept it confidential ?


----------



## theterminator (Aug 15, 2013)

hey can I give indicator while driving. i see other cars give it ...i hate crashing my car everytime , can't we drive like civilised people??


----------



## Nipun (Aug 15, 2013)

theterminator said:


> hey can I give indicator while driving. i see other cars give it ...i hate crashing my car everytime , can't we drive like civilised people??



Would love to. Indians would hate it. Most Indian drivers will just call this feature "unrealistic" and "too fictitious to be true".

PS: Read my signature.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 15, 2013)

[youtube]olEGtoYs_8A[/youtube]

Mind officially blown. 

I can't have a life when it gets released for PC.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2013)

wtf have they created?? 


R* wants us to stay at home. all day. all night. all year round. 

|salivating|


----------



## theterminator (Aug 16, 2013)

Gotta have damn good graphics


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks nice and gameplay is nice but this game can't hold in my house. Only games that can must have a damn good story with damn good gameplay.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 16, 2013)

Why is there no character from old GTA games (III,VC,SA) in GTA IV ???  
I was so expecting to see either Claude or Tommy Vercetti or CJ or anyone like Cesar Vialpando (SA), Tony/Joe (III), Lance (VC) or any other ... but I searched that no one is there in GTA IV... what the **** is wrong with Rockstar ????? They could've kindf continued their stories like sequels & all... very disappointed   .

& anirbandd was right in pointing out that GTA IV sucks on PC


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2013)

theterminator said:


> anirbandd was right in pointing out that GTA IV sucks on PC



 told ya.. i have already experienced it 

btw, i'd rather have new characters and a new story line(s)... 

btw, R* gave you 3 playable characters, each with unique story to tell and you still ???

really...


----------



## theterminator (Aug 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> told ya.. i have already experienced it
> 
> btw, i'd rather have new characters and a new story line(s)...
> 
> ...



Well I dont mean to be playing as CJ in GTA IV , who would want that!
But what I meant was there should be some cameos of old GTA characters like it was with SA (can't recall whether there was any cameo in VC) so that we may know what they are doing in those times. Like it was fun to see how Catalina was in SA & CJ racng against Claude, Salvatore Leone in Las Venturas. They didn't let us know who is heading the Leone family after Claude killed him, whether it was Tony or his son Joey. I can't recall but Forelli brothers were either in SA or VC or may be not. But its fun to see old faces, it will not do any harm to Rockstar.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2013)

i loved the way Mafia 2 connected to Mafia 1. You know about that?? 

maybe there are some twists like that. or R* may include some in DLCs. lots of DLCs are planned...


----------



## theterminator (Aug 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i loved the way Mafia 2 connected to Mafia 1. You know about that??
> 
> maybe there are some twists like that. or R* may include some in DLCs. lots of DLCs are planned...



no, i haven't played that game. what is DLC btw?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2013)

DLC = Downloadable Content


----------



## Nipun (Aug 16, 2013)

But GTA IV is still awesome. Good story. 
True, PC version has some(_read: many_) issues, but no major issues for me to


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2013)

Nipun said:


> But GTA IV is still awesome. Good story.
> True, PC version has some(_read: many_) issues, but no major issues for me to



Correction: GTA is Awesome. the whole damn series...


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 17, 2013)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/jdaCpR2.png


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 17, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/jdaCpR2.png



*media.newschoolers.com/uploads/images/17/00/45/14/00/451400.jpeg

Moar can't-have-life time. Loved TBGT DLC for GTA IV much better than the vanilla story. TLAD, not so much.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 24, 2013)

Can anyone tell me any good software emulaters for pc to play gta liberty city and vice city stories on pc as they didn't make these games for pc as it looks like....

thanks in advance


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 24, 2013)

Vice City IS on pc. lol

as for liberty city, do you mean gta III?? its on pc as well.


----------



## snap (Aug 24, 2013)

i think he is talking about the psp games


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Vice City IS on pc. lol
> 
> as for liberty city, do you mean gta III?? its on pc as well.



I'm talking about liberty city stories and vice city stories
they came only on ps2 and psp

so anyone know any good emulater???

thanks in advance


----------



## theterminator (Aug 25, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Now I'm super hyped about this game. The graphics look just amazing. But I have a feeling we'll have *another epic storyline just like GTA IV*


GTA IV storyline is SICK. It is nowhere near SAN ANDREAS. 


Spoiler



I am playing it right now & have unlocked all cities & my last mission was of UL Paper where I was with Little Jacob inside a chopper & we had to take down another chopper. 

SERIOUSLY, the storyline is so goddamn boring. San Andreas was interesting, it kindf involved you into CJ's life. The way he was betrayed by Big Smoke & had to leave Los Santos & live in the forests.... ohhh man!!! that was some story . 
Here, we have a stupid Roman who keeps calling me to go to f*ck*ng Bowling/StripClubs when I am on my way to pick up my girlfriend. Except the graphics (which is atleast expected), GTA IV turned out to be a BIG DISAPPOINTMENT for me  . 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11944&stc=1





gamefreak4770k said:


> I'm talking about liberty city stories and vice city stories
> they came only on ps2 and psp
> so anyone know any good emulater???
> thanks in advance


just google ps2 emulator n you will get the software...but its not advisable since it runs like sh!t..needs huge processing power n memory


----------



## Nipun (Aug 25, 2013)

^I hope you're not skipping the cutscenes. I know many people who skipped them and called that game crap.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 25, 2013)

theterminator said:


> GTA IV storyline is SICK. It is nowhere near SAN ANDREAS. I am playing it right now & have unlocked all cities & my last mission was of UL Paper where I was with Little Jacob inside a chopper & we had to take down another chopper.
> 
> SERIOUSLY, the storyline is so goddamn boring. San Andreas was interesting, it kindf involved you into CJ's life. The way he was betrayed by Big Smoke & had to leave Los Santos & live in the forests.... ohhh man!!! that was some story .
> Here, we have a stupid Roman who keeps calling me to go to f*ck*ng Bowling/StripClubs when I am on my way to pick up my girlfriend. Except the graphics (which is atleast expected), GTA IV turned out to be a BIG DISAPPOINTMENT for me  .
> ...



Why the Hell din't you post that IN SPOILER??


----------



## theterminator (Aug 25, 2013)

Nipun said:


> ^I hope you're not skipping the cutscenes. I know many people who skipped them and called that game crap.


I won't play a mission unless I know the storyline behind it. I played San Andreas in 2006-07 & (allow me to be a little specific ) the game wasn't original. It was that copy where there were no sounds in the cutscenes (only cutscenes). But I wouldn't skip them even in that state but see through them with help of subtitles. So, I am certainly NOT one of those. It took me 22 days to finish all main missions in SA. The main timetaking one was the Flying Missions in the old Airstrip. (Man I was crying because I wasn't able to complete those missions  but eventually I got through them  ). I am a GTA freak but I am very disappointed with IV's storyline so far & accepted, there are some additions but shooting in this game is very complex. I have tried with different mouse sensitivities & yet haven't got a decent one. Walking/Sprinting is the most irritating, it takes some workaround to get inside a door. 
They can make the game more real in the next edition by bringing in every vehicle's gas/petrol capacity. The gas stations look stupid.



theserpent said:


> Why the Hell din't you post that IN SPOILER??



What? Didn't get you.


----------



## puli44 (Aug 27, 2013)

Nipun said:


> ^I hope you're not skipping the cutscenes. I know many people who skipped them and called that game crap.



i agree with you , game is awesome...different story with two alternatives endings...if we see all cutscenes then the game will be superb


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Why the Hell din't you post that IN SPOILER??





theterminator said:


> GTA IV storyline is SICK. It is nowhere near SAN ANDREAS. I am playing it right now & have unlocked all cities & my last mission was of UL Paper where I was with Little Jacob inside a chopper & we had to take down another chopper.
> 
> SERIOUSLY, the storyline is so goddamn boring. San Andreas was interesting, it kindf involved you into CJ's life. The way he was betrayed by Big Smoke & had to leave Los Santos & live in the forests.... ohhh man!!! that was some story .
> Here, we have a stupid Roman who keeps calling me to go to f*ck*ng Bowling/StripClubs when I am on my way to pick up my girlfriend. Except the graphics (which is atleast expected), GTA IV turned out to be a BIG DISAPPOINTMENT for me  .
> ...





theterminator said:


> I won't play a mission unless I know the storyline behind it. I played San Andreas in 2006-07 & (allow me to be a little specific ) the game wasn't original. It was that copy where there were no sounds in the cutscenes (only cutscenes). But I wouldn't skip them even in that state but see through them with help of subtitles. So, I am certainly NOT one of those. It took me 22 days to finish all main missions in SA. The main timetaking one was the Flying Missions in the old Airstrip. (Man I was crying because I wasn't able to complete those missions  but eventually I got through them  ). I am a GTA freak but I am very disappointed with IV's storyline so far & accepted, there are some additions but shooting in this game is very complex. I have tried with different mouse sensitivities & yet haven't got a decent one. Walking/Sprinting is the most irritating, it takes some workaround to get inside a door.
> They can make the game more real in the next edition by bringing in every vehicle's gas/petrol capacity. The gas stations look stupid.
> 
> 
> ...



1. you dont put key story points in spoilers.
2. you come in here and proudly say you are a pirate.

you should be banned


----------



## theterminator (Aug 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> 1. you dont put key story points in spoilers.
> 2. you come in here and proudly say you are a pirate.
> 
> you should be banned



1. have put it in spoilers now, i apologise. 
2. im not proud, where did i say im proud ,im putting my viewpoint & i don't get people here, once they say piracy is good & another that people should be banned.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 28, 2013)

where in TDF did anyone say piracy is good?? link please.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> where in TDF did anyone say piracy is good?? link please.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/171981-killing-piracy.html


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 28, 2013)

theterminator said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/171981-killing-piracy.html



yea.. you wanna discuss about that, stay in the fightclub thread. not in here.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> yea.. you wanna discuss about that, stay in the fightclub thread. not in here.


is that different territory? i thought rules applied to all sections of thinkdigit.com/forum ?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 28, 2013)

clearly, you didnt read the rules clearly enough... fight club is one place where the rules are a bit more relaxed. why is it called "Fight Club"??

and we are going off topic with this. lets stop this now.


----------



## ratul (Aug 29, 2013)

*Official trailer launched:*


----------



## puli44 (Aug 29, 2013)

OMG....pc game was already in net ....s**t  

trailer is awesome....will wait until it release


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Sep 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> hey can I give indicator while driving. i see other cars give it ...i hate crashing my car everytime , can't we drive like civilised people??



Won't happen in gta


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> hey can I give indicator while driving. i see other cars give it ...i hate crashing my car everytime , can't we drive like civilised people??





buddy, you need to move on..
GTA is not for you


----------



## theterminator (Sep 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> buddy, you need to move on..
> *GTA is not for you *


Huh, wat? 
Have you even seen my location  


Spoiler



No Offense Intended 


Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12013&stc=1


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 2, 2013)

none taken bro


----------

